#ubuntuone 2010-05-10
<jrod> I'm having trouble finding the page to add a computer to my personal cloud.
<jrod> When I follow the directions at: https://one.ubuntu.com/support/installation/ I never see the screen in step 8.
<duanedesign> hello jrod \
<jrod> Hi duanedesign
<duanedesign> jrod: that is a bug affecting some people on Lucid
<duanedesign> jrod: fortunately we should be able to workaround it easy
<jrod> Awesome
<duanedesign> jrod: close the Ubuntu One Preferences application window (if it's already open)
<jrod> Done
<duanedesign> pen your Terminal (located in Applications >> Accessories) and run
<jrod> Gotcha
<duanedesign> u1sdtool -q; killall ubuntuone-login; u1sdtool -c
<duanedesign> after running that command your browser should open and place you on the correct page
<duanedesign> i think step 2 in the /Installation instructions
<jrod> Awesome
<jrod> Thanks, duanedesign
<duanedesign> jrod: \o/
<rye> anybody using Tomboy sync here?
<duanedesign> hello all
<facundobatista> Hola duanedesign
<kermiac> hey duanedesign :)
<kermiac> if anyone sees rye, he was asking about tomboy sync - seems to be down for me too --> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/74x0pNPE
<duanedesign> hello kermiac
<duanedesign> oops your right kermiac
<duanedesign> no tomboy sync
<kermiac> about tomboy?
<kermiac> yeah
<kermiac> it was working last night, but when rye mentioned tomboy  I thought I'd try to sync
<kermiac> seems to be a server-side issue as it's failing on both karmic & lucid machines
<b1ackcr0w> is uo down?
<duanedesign> hello b1ackcr0w
<b1ackcr0w> hi
<duanedesign> b1ackcr0w: there is an issue with note (tomboy) sync at the moment
<duanedesign> b1ackcr0w: let me test file snc locally...
<b1ackcr0w> oh geez,
<duanedesign> b1ackcr0w: file syncing appears to be OK
<b1ackcr0w> its notes i need
<duanedesign> ugh
<duanedesign> b1ackcr0w: rye was just on asking about it earlier. So i am sure he is working on it, or has pinged whomever needs to be notified.
<duanedesign> if you can idle for awhile someone might pop in with more info
<b1ackcr0w> my own silly fault for trusting cloud
<duanedesign> b1ackcr0w: if you just need access to the cloud notes the edge server is still showing notes https://edge.one.ubuntu.com/notes/
<b1ackcr0w> duanedesign, thx, got it
<duanedesign> good to see all the '@conference/ubuntudevsummit'
<statik> hi duanedesign, are you at UDS?
<duanedesign> hello statik. not physically
<statik> duanedesign: ah, ok. will keep a close eye for you on IRC then :) you must be up really early in the morning to participate! were you able to hear marks keynote OK?
<duanedesign> yes i did :)
<duanedesign> yes got up at 2am
<duanedesign> but i was so excited it was easy to get up
<duanedesign> hello rye
<rye> duanedesign, hello!
<duanedesign> statik: excited about the OneConf session later. If you get an opportunity you should see some of the progress i made on my package/config sync app https://launchpad.net/stipple
<duanedesign> rye: make it Brusseld safely ?
<rye> duanedesign, kind of, will write a blog entry about this - that was awesome :)
<duanedesign> s/Brusseld/Brussels
<rye> duanedesign, so currently we see that Notes sync ends up with tomboy exception. The Tomboy gets OpenID page instead of json o_O
<duanedesign> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/74x0pNPE was an error kermiac got
<rye> duanedesign, i have more info about that except ion:)
<rye> duanedesign, http://paste.ubuntu.com/431014/
<rye> duanedesign, something changed on the servers from saturday to monday
<rye> but i can't find any changes
<duanedesign> :\
<statik> hi rye, i am in snakewood next for the community developer process session
<rye> ok, the edge.one.ubuntu.com works fine
<duanedesign> rye: yep
<easter_egg> hi
<easter_egg> how to clean my ubuntuone-client account informations and use another account?
<easter_egg> I can't find the logout button ;P
<duanedesign> easter_egg: hello
<easter_egg> duanedesign, hello
<easter_egg> can you help me? =]
<duanedesign> easter_egg: is there something wrong with your account?
<duanedesign> easter_egg: that you would need another one
<easter_egg> yes ;P
<easter_egg> Im passing one big trouble with ubuntu open id
<duanedesign> easter_egg: what seems to be the problem you are having
<duanedesign> ahh
<easter_egg> for two weeks ;P
<easter_egg> and I needed to remove my account ;~
<easter_egg> for can login in launchpad
<easter_egg> and I created a new account with the new openid
<easter_egg> in ubuntu one too
<easter_egg> and I need to reconfigure my client
<easter_egg> it looks like clean up all the ubuntuone-client configs
<easter_egg> what I should to do?
<duanedesign> easter_egg: well you wiill need to remove the tokem from
<duanedesign> one sec..
<duanedesign> open Applications->Accessories->Passwords and Encryption Keys
<duanedesign> easter_egg: r-click on the UBuntu ONe Token and 'delete'
<easter_egg> thanks =]
<duanedesign> Go to https://one.ubuntu.com/account/machines/
<duanedesign> remove your computer from old account
<easter_egg> the new account is working now =]
<easter_egg> thank you very much for help
<duanedesign> easter_egg: you got it? good
<easter_egg> yes =]
<easter_egg> Im configuring tomboy and evolution now
<duanedesign> easter_egg: be aware that Tomboy note sync is down for maintenance right now
<easter_egg> yep... I'm got an error that contains it
<duanedesign> i am sure it will be back up and running shortly :)
<easter_egg> I will configure my cellphone and evolution
<easter_egg> the Contacts working?
<duanedesign> the mobile contact sync is great!
<duanedesign> phone sync is
<easter_egg> Upgrade in progress
<easter_egg> The contacts service is currently undergoing upgrade work, and will be back online in about 30 minutes.
<easter_egg> I will wait 30 minutes xD
<easter_egg> no problem ;x
<easter_egg> duanedesign, that was my problem:
<easter_egg> https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad-foundations/+question/109576
<ChrisPW> I seem to be stuck "processing queues", I've got 583 items on the waiting-content list but no uploads/downloads in progress - any suggestions for getting it moving?
<duanedesign> hello ChrisPW
<ChrisPW> tried the obvious disconnect/connect
<ChrisPW> hi duane
<duanedesign> ChrisPW: it is probably processing metadata
<duanedesign> ChrisPW: what does u1sdtool -s say
<ChrisPW> State: QUEUE_MANAGER     connection: With User With Network     description: processing queues     is_connected: True     is_error: False     is_online: True     queues: WORKING_ON_BOTH
<duanedesign> ChrisPW: looks like it is working on your information
<ChrisPW> I need to have a read through the comms spec, seems like an odd process so far :-)
<duanedesign> ChrisPW: when i want to monitora download I like to open a Terminal and run this command. tail -fn 50 ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/syncdaemon.log
<duanedesign> lets you monitor what is being written to the syncdaemon.lg
<ChrisPW> good tip, I'll keep an eye on that for a while
<ChrisPW> does look like its slowly crawing through my metadata queue
<duanedesign> ChrisPW: there is work being done to optimize the processing of metadata
<osfnix> no work ubuntuone :(
<dobey> osfnix: hmm?
<osfnix> see you soon
<mr_chris> Is the Ubuntu One music store browseable outside of Rhythmbox and Banshee?
<mr_chris> Rather, is it possible to browse it in a regular web browser?
<duanedesign> currently it is not
<mr_chris> duanedesign: Will it be in the future?
<duanedesign> you can go to the 7digital site
<mr_chris> Good point. I could do that.
<mr_chris> I just ask because I'd hate to see Canonical fall into the same pattern of vendor lock-in that Apple has with iTunes.
<mr_chris> It
<mr_chris> It'd be nice to browse for songs in a web browser on some other platform then have them waiting to download to Ubuntu One.
<duanedesign> mr_chris: yes there was just some discussion about this at the developer summit
<mr_chris> duanedesign: What was the consensus? Do you, or anyone else in here, have information on what the future holds on this topic?
<duanedesign> mr_chris: check this out
<duanedesign> http://www.7digital.com/stores/default.aspx?shop=496&partner=983
<duanedesign> just had a peak at the code and found the urll
<duanedesign> mr_chris: the topic in discussion was to have a plugin for rhythmbox where you could tweet about a song you bought and it would provide a link to the U1MS
<rye> mr_chris, what was your question (sorry, suspended/unsuspended between sessions and lost the link obviously) ?
<duanedesign> rye: visiting the music store in a browser
<rye> aquarius, ^
<aquarius> I strongly recommend you don't use that URL, because it won't let you actually buy songs
<mr_chris> duanedesign: Very nice! Thats a start. Thanks for the information.
<aquarius> The store exists only in Rhythmbox for a reason.
<aquarius> the reason is that rhythmbox does some integration work to make stuff work.
<duanedesign> aquarius: ahhh, thank you
<aquarius> and if you use the store link manually in a browser, then it might, for example, make you pay for a song and not give you that song.
<aquarius> so don't use it :)
<mr_chris> Rye: I was asking about the music store and the ability to browse and use it outside of Rhythmbox and Banshee.
<aquarius> I want to make the store available outside Rhythmbox and Banshee, but we haven't been able to, yet.
<duanedesign> aquarius: thank you for the clarification.
<mr_chris> Rye: I'm concerned about how it is now due to the fact that it locks me into a specific player. While I like Rhythmbox now, I may not in the future. I'd hate to see Canonical fall into the same trap as Apple did with iTunes.
<rye> mr_chris, unfortunately I am not a user of ubuntu one music store, since I am not that into music. But i think that the possibility to buy things w/o rhythmbox involved is a good thing
<rye> so that's my humble opinion
<mr_chris> Rye: I'm curious. Who would be the appropriate person to express this question/opinion to?
<mr_chris> I'd really just like to know if it's even a priority with the developers.
<rye> mr_chris, that's aquarius.
<aquarius> mr_chris, we just had a session about that subject at UDS
<mr_chris> aquarius: So I've heard. What was the concensus? Is this a priority? Thanks for taking the time to answer this.
<aquarius> mr_chris, we want to do it, but probably we won't have time during the maverick cycle
<mr_chris> aquarius: Glad to hear it. From a business standpoint, that would seem to make sense if Ubuntu One ever goes cross platform. Thanks for taking the time to discuss this.
<aquarius> mr_chris, no problem. Thanks for your input -- it's always useful to hear from people why they would like things so we can add them to our list of interested users and make decisions based on data  :)
<ChrisWoollard_> aquarius: I don't know if you have fixed it yet.... But I still have a song that refuses to download.
<ChrisWoollard_> >	it has accented characters
<aquarius> ChrisWoollard_, I hit a similar bug myself. I haven't had a chance to fix it yet, because I'm at the Ubuntu Developer Summit
<aquarius> (in Belgium)
<ChrisWoollard_> i know. but at least you have an idea what is going on
<duanedesign> has anyone tested Ubuntu One on Wubi? Being unfamiliar with Wubi I have to ask, is their any reason U1 would not work on Wubi?
<mkarnicki> beuno: haha, it it a regular practice to change nick to nick-lunch when having lunch :D?
 * mkarnicki kind of new to irc
<beuno> mkarnicki, well, for me at least  :)
<beuno> just so people know that it'll take me a while to reply
<mkarnicki> beuno: got it ;)
<beuno> mkarnicki, I wouldn't use me as a reference for almost anything though
<mkarnicki> beuno: why not, that's actually a pretty neat idea ;)
<topyli> it's not really a good idea, many people will not approve
<topyli> if you don't reply, your friend will probably see you're not replying
<topyli> you can also go /away nice and quiet, and leave a message, and this will not bother those who don't care if you're having lunch or not
<beuno> topyli, yeah, it's a work thing for me
<beuno> people talk to me here and on the private Canonical IRC, and the /away thingie doesn't tell them I'm away unless they talk to me in private
<topyli> you don't reply, you're away. i guess canonical has smart people who will realise this :)
<topyli> you will reply later, which means you're back
<beuno> topyli, it's about managing expectations
<beuno> if I'm at lunch, they may want to talk to someone else about it, as they need it resolved now
<beuno> if I don't reply, well, it's hard to decide
<topyli> maybe you need to discover jabber
<topyli> for work that is
<topyli> anyway, you do whatever it is you do in canonical, i'll change it when you hire me not sooner :)
<beuno> ;)
<drocamor> hi. I am having issues with music i purchased from the ubuntuone music store. I have been charged and haven't received the music. I put in a ticket with 7digital a few days ago but they have not responded. is there someone better to get in touch with?
<beuno> drocamor, alecu may be able to help you
<drocamor> alecu: can you help?
<drocamor> hmm
<drocamor> if there was like a number to call at 7digital that would be good
<beuno> drocamor, maybe alecue is at lunch
<beuno> drocamor, what's the state of your music?
<beuno> you can't see it all anywhere?
<drocamor> beuno: well i purchased an album on friday and it didn't download in rhythmbox right away. I checked on the ubuntuone site in the files section and didnt see them there
<drocamor> so i decided to wait for a day or two
<drocamor> on saturday i put in a ticket about this and haven't heard back
<drocamor> i updated the ticket this morning asking if there was more information
<drocamor> in rhythmbox under 'My Downloads' in ubuntuone i see this next to each song "There was a problem completing the download. Try downloading again"
<drocamor> i have tried downloading it again a few times
<drocamor> but it is not even in the files section of ubuntuone
<beuno> drocamor, we'll fix this
<beuno> we're a little short on people today, as everyone seems to be at UDS
<drocamor> beuno: thanks! do you need more info from me? lik my order number?
<drocamor> beuno: UDS?
<beuno> drocamor, Ubuntu Developer Summit
<beuno> I don't need anymore information, as I don't know much on how the music store works
<drocamor> hah ok
<beuno> I'd prefer alecu or aquarius to show up  :)
<drocamor> beuno: you work for canonical?
<beuno> drocamor, I do, on Ubuntu One
<beuno> but on the web-side of things
<drocamor> beuno: cool. it is a good product
<beuno> thank you, everyone works very hard in it
<drocamor> alecu: can you help me with some music i purchased from the music store that is not showing up in my ubuntuone account?
<alecu> drocamor, hi. Can you check if the files show up on https://one.ubuntu.com/files/ ?
<drocamor> alecu: I am checking now. They are not there. The "Purchased Music" folder is empty.
<drocamor> alecu: any ideas?
<alecu> drocamor, sorry, was afk. Can you please tell me the name of the artist/album ?
<drocamor> alecu: Christ. - Blue Shift Emissions
<alecu> drocamor, ok.
<damian168> hello
<damian168> anyone?
<damian168> honk
<alecu> drocamor, I've found in our logs that there seems to be a 7digital database issue with the songs you've bought. I'll ask 7d to resolve this issue, and then we'll be able to retry the download of your tracks. Please excuse us for the inconvenience.
<alecu> hi damian168
<drocamor> alecu: thanks! How long do you think until this will be resolved?
<alecu> drocamor, well, 7d offices must be already closed, so I think this should be worked out tomorrow. If tracks haven't downloaded, please use the "try downloading again" link then.
<drocamor> alecu: i really wish they would have responded to my original request. I will try again tomorrow. thanks for your help!
<alecu> drocamor, no problem. Feel free to contact me if things are not solved and also if they are :-)
<test> hi
<Guest56629> is anyone here that can help me with ubuntu one, i removed my device
<Guest56629> now i cant't add my computer again
<beuno> Guest56629, check out http://bit.ly/caHbOf
<Guest56629> thank you very much :)
<Guest56629> that link is realy helpfull for me
<Guest56629> i was searching and reading the faq for hours and i didn't found it
<Guest56629> bad day for me today :D
<beuno> Guest56629, yeah, we're working on improving that problem
<Guest56629> by the way i had a problem with the bookmark synk ... after synk all my bookmark where gone :(
<beuno> Guest56629, oh?
<beuno> that shouldn't happen
<beuno> urbanape, you around to help Guest56629?
<Guest56629> i remove the firefox extention after that porblem
<Guest56629> but i still can't add new bookmarks in firefox
<Guest56629> sorry had some problems
<Guest56629> are there any known bugs for the bookmark synk?
<beuno> Guest56629, not for loosing the bookmarks, now
<beuno> actual syncing is disabled at the moment
<Guest56629> hmm
<beuno> but that shouldn't affect your bookmarks locally at all
<Guest56629> i can't add new bookmarks?
<Guest56629> firefox hangs for like a half minute, when i try to add a new bookmark
<Guest56629> but no new bookmark is created
<beuno> Guest56629, can you file a bug about that?
<Guest56629> ok
<Guest56629> should i report fore bindwood?
<beuno> Guest56629, yes please
<MechaMechanism> Whats the ETA for when things are expected to get back to normal, I still can't sync contacts & bookmarks
<beuno> MechaMechanism, we're hoping to have the new couchdb servers in place this week
<beuno> that will allow us to re-enable everything
<MechaMechanism> Ok, thanks
<beuno> MechaMechanism, we're rushing to get this back up, apologies for the lenghty outage
<beuno> lengthy even
<beuno> Lucid hit us harder than expected  :)
<MechaMechanism> Well you know what they say... crap happens :)
#ubuntuone 2010-05-11
<ghosTM55> hi all , any guys met the "got empty list in devices" error in ubuntu one ? for a test , I removed both my laptop and PC from the subscription and got such error when I restart the ubuntu one , and I can't find the way to add two boxes back to subscription
<ghosTM55> any help , thank you
<kermiac> tomboy notes syncing appears to be back :) can anyone confirm that it was a server side issue?
<kermiac> I'm guessing it was as there were no updates... I'll ask the bug reporters to try syncing again. Thanks to whoever fixed it :)
<duanedesign> hello kermiac
<duanedesign> kermiac: yes it was a serverside issue as far as i know from comments from rye
<kermiac> hey duanedesign :)
<kermiac> ok, thanks... I thought it was but was just double checking before triaging some reports :)
<chris____> Hello!
<chris____> I have a quick question i hope can be answered by someone :)
<chris____> can Ubuntu One be install on Ubuntu 8.04 hardy heron?
<chris____> anyone??
<duanedesign> morning all
<statik> goot morning duanedesign
<mthaddon> I've just tried to buy a song in the music store and after clicking "checkout" it's stuck on "Connecting you to the Ubuntu One Music Store..."
<mthaddon> any ideas?
<duanedesign> mthaddon: hello
<mthaddon> hi duanedesign
<duanedesign> mthaddon: let me check it out locally
<duanedesign> any apostrophes or weird characters?
<mthaddon> don't think so, nope
<duanedesign> mthaddon: hmm. i could not reproduce it here locally. Let me see who we should ping about this.
<rye> duanedesign, i summoned aquarius
<duanedesign> rye: thank you
<aquarius> apachelogger, are you participating remotely in UDS?
<aquarius> we're talking about Ubuntu One on kubuntu, windows, etc
<rye_> resist the dark force
<rye_> ok, any issues today with Ubuntu One ?
<j0nr> hello all, is it possible to access my ubuntu one from a server edition of ubuntu
<j0nr> ?
<ghosTM55> hi all , i got a problem with ubuntu one which described in http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1479755 , any help , reply the thread plz , thank you very much !
<duanedesign> ghosTM55: i am looking now
<duanedesign> ghosTM55: ok i responded to your thread
<talv> hi all can anyone help me out with a problem ive had with the ubuntu one store
<talv> *ubuntu one music store
<talv> honk
<beuno> talv, hi there
<beuno> what's up?
<talv> let me show the the emial i sent 7 digital
<talv> Hi Guys,  I purchased 3 songs from your store which are the last 3 tracks from the supa dupa CD (http://www.7digital.com/artists/various-artists/supa-dupa-2010/ ) using the ubuntu one rhythmbox client, and whilst the first one downloads fine, the other 2 dont, i think its because in the store the mp3s all have the same actual file name. Ive tried moving the downloaded file out of the .ubuntuone folder and the store then tells me m
<talv> they said the ubuntu one team would have to sort it and sent me a link to here
<talv> so right now i ahve one out of 3 songs i paid for and as of now all my downloads have expired :(
<beuno> talv, gotcha, we can fix that for you
<beuno> alecu, are you up yet?
<talv> awesome :)
<beuno> talv, can you wait for a little while for alecu to wake up?
<talv> sure thing ive got another 3 hours at work anyways if not ill have to come back onine when i get home
<beuno> talv, awesome, thanks. Feel free to file a bug for this, so we can track it through time
<talv> sure thing ill file it now :)
<drocamor> hello
<drocamor> alecu: any word on resolving the issues that is preventing me from getting the music i purchased?
<drocamor> I have still not heard back on the ticket i put in a few days ago
<beuno> joshuahoover, ping
<beuno> ^^
<joshuahoover> beuno: looking...
<joshuahoover> drocamor: do you have the number?
<drocamor> joshuahoover: what number? my order number?
<joshuahoover> drocamor: sorry, the ticket number you mentioned
<alecu> morning
<drocamor> joshuahoover: Actually in the email i got there is no ticket number. original order number is 3182180
<beuno> joshuahoover, that's a ticket with 7digital
<joshuahoover> beuno: ah, ok
<beuno> joshuahoover, alecu, talv seems to have used up his 3 downloads re-trying his songs
<beuno> can we un-stick them for him?
<joshuahoover> beuno: i'm sure we can, i'm just not sure how to go about that
<drocamor> joshuahoover: can you help me get my music? or help me get my money refunded?
<alecu> joshuahoover, I've sent a mail yesterday to 7digital, asking for them to unstick some songs that are giving a 2001 error on their end. drocamor's songs are among them.
<alecu> joshuahoover, I'm fwding you the email.
<joshuahoover> alecu: ah, ok, thanks!
<talv_> hi all sorry i got dc
<alecu> hi talv_, talv. I'm looking at your supa-dupa songs right now.
<talv_> thaks :)
<talv_> *thanks :)
<alecu> I'm going thru the download logs, to see the status of your songs.
<joshuahoover> drocamor: i apologize for the hassles, we are trying to get this fixed for you asap
<drocamor> joshuahoover: thanks. I appreciate it.
<talv_> okay i think its cause all 3 tracks (which are hour long mixes) have the exact filename  that its messed up
<talv_> im still here that was me b4 i got dc!
<alecu> talv_, oh, right. The problem with files with the same filename has been worked on, and it looks like it's solved. But if you've used your downloads trying to unstick those songs, we'll have to see if we can get 7d to reset the song counter.
<talv_> okay can you sort that for me please or do i need to do something
<talv_> i emailed 7d and they jsut told me to refer to you guys
<beuno> alecu, his bug is #578798
<alecu> talv_, we gather a daily list with this kind of problems and we send it to 7digital with the track and album numbers, so they can reset all stuck songs.
<alecu> beuno, thanks.
<talv_> okay thanks alot, so i can just check back in a few days and the dounload issue should be solved?
<alecu> talv_, exactly. Thanks for your patience!
<talv_> thanks guys you've been great!! :)
<duanedesign> rye: i noticed a session on LXC :)
<ghosTM55`> duanedesign: thx for help , didn't use ubuntu and gnome for so lang time ...
<duanedesign> ghosTM55`: great, so you got it working?
<rye> duanedesign, yep, i just want to come and say "It does not work out of the box and every mountall update breaks lxc"
<duanedesign> rye: yes it works so much better on Fedora
<duanedesign> rye: what are you all doing at the U1 worshop?
<duanedesign> showing people around Ubuntu One?
<rye> duanedesign, hmmmm.... well, it looks like our startup scripts / udev / upstart do not work properly when udev is not running and does not receive events from the kernel
<rye> duanedesign, right now just sitting...
<urbanape> beuno, did you happen to get some contact info for the person having bookmarks sync probs last night?
<beuno> urbanape, he reported a bug I think, let me check
<ghosTM55`> duanedesign: yes , thx 4 help , ubuntu one is a great stuff
<beuno> urbanape, it seems he didn't  :/
<rye> urbanape, bookmark sync problems?... Isn't replication 503s now?
<urbanape> rye: I think he meant Bindwood
<urbanape> so local sync from FF to desktopcouch
<rye> couchdb appears to be down
<gnomefreak> i tried to remove a file that was shared with me but its not going anywhere. how would i do this
<gnomefreak> Also is there a way to sync contacts from Thunderbird?
<Kai235> hi
<gnomefreak> hi
<Kai235> Is there a good tutorial for how to store a complete document in Desktop Couch, so that it syncs over several desktops?
<rye> ok, couchdb is back (just read the backlog)
<rye> gnomefreak, if the folder shared with you is read-only as dictated by the owner then you are unable to remove it permanently
<gnomefreak> rye: ok thanks
<TeeUbuntuNewbie> hi
<TeeUbuntuNewbie> I need help connecting my desktop to Ubuntu One
<TeeUbuntuNewbie> honk
<drocamor> TeeUbuntuNewbie: i may be able to help. what sorts of help do you need?
<TeeUbuntuNewbie> My Unbuntu Preference is showing my desktop as Local Computer instead of showing the computer name
<TeeUbuntuNewbie> I have already registered for Ubuntu One cloud, but I can't add my desktop as a device
<TeeUbuntuNewbie> Sorry, it is LOCAL MACHINE not local computer as stated earlier
<TeeUbuntuNewbie> drocamor: are you still there?
<CardinalFang> TeeUbuntuNewbie, If you go to the web site and remove credentials for that host, it should ask you to re-register it next time you try to use U1, and in doing so, let you give a new hostname.
<CardinalFang> I don't know if there's a better way.
<TeeUbuntuNewbie> cardinalfang: there is no credential for the host.
<TeeUbuntuNewbie> cardinalfang: no device has been added yet because I can see any button for adding as stated in the tutorial
<CardinalFang> TeeUbuntuNewbie, what do you see at the web site?  http://one.ubuntu.com/
<TeeUbuntuNewbie> cardinalfang: I see my account details, name, email etc
<TeeUbuntuNewbie> cardinalfang: I see my Ubuntu One plan (the free plan)
<CardinalFang> TeeUbuntuNewbie,  https://one.ubuntu.com/account/machines/
<TeeUbuntuNewbie> cardinalfang: when I click on SEE THE MACHINES CONNECTED TO THIS ACCOUNT there is nothing. It tells me to visit the installation details!
<CardinalFang> Ha
<CardinalFang> TeeUbuntuNewbie, So, that's in the local widget/window, or on the web site URL I pointed you to?
<TeeUbuntuNewbie> cardinalfang: it is on the website URL you pointed me to.
<CardinalFang> Ah.
<dobey> close preferences, kill ubuntuone-login and ubuntuone-syncdaemon, and open preferences again
<CardinalFang> TeeUbuntuNewbie, also, type "gnome-open http://ubuntu.com/" in a terminal.  Does that make a browser window go to the Ubuntu web site?
<TeeUbuntuNewbie> cardinalfang: sorry am a new convert from MicrosoftWindow, so I guess am doing something wrong
<CardinalFang> Maybe.  Maybe not, TeeUbuntuNewbie.
<TeeUbuntuNewbie> cardinalfang: I typed that and a new tab opened in my firefox. It is loading UBUNTU HOME
<TeeUbuntuNewbie> cardinalfang: it opened the Ubuntu Home Page ;-)
<CardinalFang> TeeUbuntuNewbie, great!  Pay attention to dobey's suggestion above.
<TeeUbuntuNewbie> dobey: sorry i didn't know you were giving me advice. This is my first time of using this medium also :-)
<TeeUbuntuNewbie> dobey: how do I kill ubuntuone-login I don't understand that command
<CardinalFang> TeeUbuntuNewbie, use System / Administration / System Monitor / Processes
<TeeUbuntuNewbie> cardinalfang: thanks, you understood my predicament. Your last instruction looks more familiar to a Microsoft spoilt brat like me.
<TeeUbuntuNewbie> cardinalfang: I've killed both processes
<TeeUbuntuNewbie> cardinalfang: What next?
<CardinalFang> TeeUbuntuNewbie, refer to dobey.
<TeeUbuntuNewbie> cardinalfang: ok
<dobey> system / preferences / ubuntu one
<TeeUbuntuNewbie> cardinalfang: Thanks
<TeeUbuntuNewbie> dobey: Thanks
<dobey> it works now?
<TeeUbuntuNewbie> cardinalfang: dobey: I now have the page for adding my computer. I'm grateful for your help.
<CardinalFang> TeeUbuntuNewbie, Welcome.  Sorry that was a problem.  We've seen it before, but don't know the cause yet.
<dobey> welcome
<TeeUbuntuNewbie> cardinalfang: well I'm grateful for the help nonetheless. You guys are great even with your support.
<TeeUbuntuNewbie> cardinalfang: I'm falling in love with Ubuntu10
<CardinalFang> "Ubuntu10"?
<CardinalFang> Oh, 10.04.
<TeeUbuntuNewbie> cardinalfang: yes, Ubuntu10.04 I'm sorry I ought to have stated that with my first request for help. ;-)
<CardinalFang> Next up, 10.10 .
<CardinalFang> In the tenth month, anyway.
<TeeUbuntuNewbie> cardinalfang: Yea I know. I've played with Ubuntu for quite a while now. Just that the commercial softwares my employer uses have no equivalent in Linux yet.
<CardinalFang> Right.  One day.
<TeeUbuntuNewbie> cardinalfang: I totally agree with you. One day, (and that very soon) I won't have such excuse for not dishing Micro$oft for good.
<TeeUbuntuNewbie> cardinalfang: I'm already DUAL BOOTING. That to me is the first step.
<TeeUbuntuNewbie> cardinalfang: My first step in the right direction (of getting liberated). I know I have to do some READING to get conversant with basic commands in LINUX, but that is a small sacrifice to pay.
<TeeUbuntuNewbie> cardinalfang: Thanks for your time. Cheers.
<CardinalFang> Cheers.
<RachaelB> hi... is there any estimate for when contacts will start syncing again with evolution?
<RachaelB> any idea ne1?
<RachaelB> CardinalFang? joshuahoover?
<joshuahoover> RachaelB: i know that thisfred is working with some people on it as we type
<RachaelB> rather irritatingly i completed a clean install of 10.04 about 30 mins *after* the syncing was stopped... and i kinda would like my contacts back!
<RachaelB> hi joshuahoover
<RachaelB> ok... so its still work in progess then>
<joshuahoover> hi RachaelB
<RachaelB> hey-ho... nothing moves quickly with ubuntu lol
<joshuahoover> RachaelB: unfortunately, yes, it's still in-progress
<RachaelB> okey-kokes... let's hope they work it out quickly then! im sure im not the only person who's missing it!
<RachaelB> thanks joshua
<kai235> hello everybody
#ubuntuone 2010-05-12
<brad___> Hi All
<brad___> Looking for some help with some issues I'm having with U1 / Music Store
<joshuahoover> brad___: what seems to be the problem?
<brad___> I've purchased a couple of albums, but they aren't showing up in the cloud
<brad___> it's been a couple of days but they still aren't there
<joshuahoover> brad___: hmmm...so they don't show up in the web ui?
<duanedesign> hello brad___
<brad___> In addition, I am getting the following error message when I click the "My Downloads" when in RhythymBox:
<duanedesign> and hello joshuahoover  :)
<joshuahoover> duanedesign: hello :)
<brad___> "There was a (temporary) problem getting your list of purchased songs. Please wait a short time and try again, or return to the music store."
<joshuahoover> brad___: have you been getting this for a while now?
<brad___> I've downloaded two full albums, so I know U1 was working...
<joshuahoover> brad___: can you tell me the names of the artists and albums you purchased? i'll have someone check on these specifically
<brad___> "James Brown & The Famous Flames / The James Brown Band - James Brown Live At The Apollo, 1962".
<brad___> Order Number : 3184466
<brad___> "Frank Sinatra - 40 Enduring Classics"
<brad___> Order Number : 3192615
<brad___> Those are the exact strings displayed in the  U1 Music store
<brad___> The order number is the 7digital order number... In case you guys need it
<joshuahoover> brad___: ok, i'll have someone check on these (i don't have permission to do so but i'll make sure someone does asap, likely tomorrow as most are done for the day)
<brad___> ok.. thank you.. much appreciated
<brad___> there is a thread in the U1 forum for this issue.  I'll keep an eye on the thread for updats
<joshuahoover> brad___: have you attempted to contact 7digital?
<brad___> I would if I knew how to contact them
<joshuahoover> brad___: ah, ok, if you click on help in the music store (top right link) and then click on the "Problems with receiving purchased songs" under the "Troubleshooting" section
<brad___> Unfortunately, the receipt I have from 7digital doesn't provide an email address or phone number
<joshuahoover> brad___: which thread on the forums?
<brad___> thread: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1476464
<duanedesign> brad___: james brown and sinatra, nice choices :)
<brad___> yes... trying to take care of the classics  ;)
<joshuahoover> brad___: i'm going to see if we can modify that receipt so that it's clear where you can get information on help and contact info
<joshuahoover> brad___: hmmm...and you haven't heard back from alecu i take it? i'll get with him first thing tomorrow and make sure we get this straightened out for you
<brad___> that would be very helpfull, as I would have definitely contacted them for this issue as I know how the interaction between U1 and 7digital works.
<brad___> that would be great
<brad___> I appreciate everything you guys are doing...
<joshuahoover> brad___: thank you for your patience...we'll get this taken care of
<josephnexus> does anyone know if the nokia n900 is supported on ubuntu 1
<duanedesign> hello joshuahoover
<duanedesign> oops
<duanedesign> josephnexus:
<duanedesign> ping fail
<josephnexus> hi there
<josephnexus> i have been called a lot of things
<duanedesign> hi there josephnexus
<josephnexus> but joshuahoover is a fist
<duanedesign> lol
<josephnexus> err
<josephnexus> first
<josephnexus> :-P
<josephnexus> what's up?
<duanedesign> josephnexus: have you been to https://one.ubuntu.com/phones/
<josephnexus> yes
<josephnexus> but I don't see a list of phones that are known to work
<duanedesign> josephnexus: hmmm.
<josephnexus> or am I missing something?
<duanedesign> josephnexus: you might need to sign in first
<duanedesign> josephnexus: there is a lot of models supported I would be *very* suprised if the Nokia N900 was not one of them
<josephnexus> but one never knows for sure
<josephnexus> let me sign up
<josephnexus> duanedesign: my phone isnt listed
<josephnexus> that's kind of sad
<Fab_> Good Morning!
<Fab_> Anyone out there?
<josephnexus> I'm here
<kermiac> is there a master bug report for "Got empty result for devices list." I'm seeing a few of these reports from people upgrading from Karmic to Lucid. If there isn't a master report I can update the description of bug 576263 to include the work-around & set it as the master
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 576263 in ubuntuone-client "error on ubuntu one preferences launch" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/576263
<justinowen> Need some help. I right clicked on several folders in my home dir, selected sync on ubuntuone, then I let it work for several (4) days. Folders show up in the account but the files are greyed and show as updating. I am using lucid, and the os is updated.
<Crazytales> http://ubuntuone.com/p/3Lt/ <--does this 404 for anyone?
<justinowen> Need some help. I right clicked on several folders in my home dir, selected sync on ubuntuone, then I let it work for several (4) days. Folders show up in the account but the files are greyed and show as updating. I am using lucid, and the os is updated.
<kermiac> duanedesign: rye: joshuahoover: should I add bug 576263 to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOne/Bugs? I've seen at least 3 different reports now & each report has a few "affects me too"s
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 576263 in ubuntuone-client "Ubuntu One Preferences - "Got empty result for devices list."" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/576263
<duanedesign> kermiac: hello
<kermiac> hey duanedesign :)
<duanedesign> kermiac: i have noticed a few on the forums and launchpad questions with that error
<kermiac> duanedesign: so it should be added to the bugs page, not the karmic/bugs page - right?
<duanedesign> kermiac: that would be correct.
<kermiac> ok :) I'll add it, thanks
<duanedesign> I need to fix vbox on my system so I can attempt to reproduce it.
<kermiac> what happened to vbox?
<duanedesign> vbox its been freezing up on me
<kermiac> not good - i haven't installed it on my lucid machine yet. I've been playing with vmware lately & want to try openvz too
<duanedesign> kermiac: yes i need to install somethhing else
<kermiac> ok 576263 added to the "bugs" page
<dobey> duanedesign, kermiac: that bug is fixed in a branch i just proposed
<kermiac> dobey: awesome :)
<kermiac> dobey: is there a better bug report i should use as "master" instead of 576263?
<dobey> i just --fixes that one
<dobey> so i guess not :)
<kermiac> ok, thanks dobey :)
<dobey> sure, was quick to fix
<larsemil> ANy news on when the contacts sync will be up and running again?
<duanedesign> larsemil: they are working to get that up this week as i understand it
<larsemil> that i was told last week as well. :)
<larsemil> but cool
<diverse_izzue> hi all, i just recently used the u1ms for the first time. i have mt bought tracks still in the .ubuntuone folder. banshee touches those files after playing to write the playcount to the file. that causes the last modified date of the file to change, after which u1 uploads it back to the server...
<duanedesign> hello diverse_izzue
<diverse_izzue> hi duanedesign
<diverse_izzue> duanedesign, you see my issue?
<duanedesign> yes i was looking at bug reports to see if it was reported or not
<diverse_izzue> duanedesign, i wouldn't be surprised if no one before me ran into that corner case, i have a talent for that :-)
<duanedesign> diverse_izzue: that is good
<duanedesign> :)
<diverse_izzue> well
<duanedesign> not for you huh
<duanedesign> :P
<diverse_izzue> right
<diverse_izzue> whenever i touch a piece of software i discover a bug right away. and then the next one :-/
<diverse_izzue> anyway, the options are: 1. don't enable writeback in the music player (that's my current workaround) 2. make ~/.ubuntuone/Purchased from ... a download-only folder 3. transfer the music out of that folder after download
<dobey> aquarius: ^^
<duanedesign> is  banshee-community-extensions the correct package to file banshee music store bugs against?
<diverse_izzue> duanedesign, the issue is not in that sense specific to banshee, i could have bought them using rhythmbox. it's about the music player (in this case indeed banshee) writing info back to the files after each playback.
<duanedesign> diverse_izzue: i have some tunes i bought yesterday. let me check
<diverse_izzue> duanedesign, banshee does probably not writeback by default, there's a setting for that in the preferences dialog
<dobey> or rather, it's a bug against u1ms
<diverse_izzue> duanedesign, any luck reproducing?
<diverse_izzue> dobey, so if i want to report that as a bug, what launchpad component do i choose?
<duanedesign> had to install some bits
<dobey> diverse_izzue: just report against ubuntuone
<diverse_izzue> dobey, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-infrastructure/+bug/579228, i was forced to select a component, so i chose one :-)
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: list index out of range (https://launchpad.net/bugs/579228)
<duanedesign> diverse_izzue: appears you are correct
<diverse_izzue> duanedesign, oki, heading out, thanks.
<duanedesign> diverse_izzue: sure thing i will confirm the bug
<duanedesign> thanks for reporting it
<mround> honk :)
<mround> Presume this is the place for music store issues ?
<mround> I have 2 tracks that will not download through the banshee/rhythmbox plugin. Those tracks come from an album that doesn't play previews properly, even through the normal 7digital web store, so I assume there is a problem with the album.
<mround> Other tracks that I've purchased have all downloaded properly. I've asked from support from 7digital, and they've passed the buck and said it's an Ubuntu issue.
<mround> I asked for a refund on these 2 tracks, and it's gone silent from them. Any ideas where to go from here ?
<duanedesign> hello mround
<kermiac> hi mround. the guys that can help your are alecu & probably aquarius
<mround> The 2 tracks are stuck alternating between "Queued" and "There was a problem completing the download. Try downloading again."
<mround> hi
<mround> OK. I see they're not online right now. Any idea when they usually show up ?
<kermiac> they're at UDS right now so i would suggest you file a bug & tell us the bug #
<kermiac> and someone will ping them regarding the issue
<kermiac> mround: when you contacted 7digital, did you get a ticket #?
<mround> OK. I tried added a note to #551755 a few days back, should I add an update to that bug (seems to be the general catch-all bug for download issues), or open a new one ?
<mround> Yeah, I got 2 ticket numbers from 7digital. Had to open 2, as they tell you to reply through their website, which I can't sign into as u1 accounts don't work on their regular web store.
<kermiac> I suggest creating a new one for your specific case. then one of the devs can look into your specific issue
<mround> OK. Will do.
<kermiac> mround: please add the 7digital ticket #'s to your report
<mround> Then hop back on here and report the bug# ?
<kermiac> mround: yes please. that way someone can get the right people to look into it for you
<mround> OK, I'll do that now. Thanks for your help!
<kermiac> no problem, sorry that not many of the devs are around at the moment - most of them are in Brussells at the UDS
 * duanedesign missed the Ubuntuone ZoHo session at UDS :(
<mround> https://bugs.launchpad.net/rhythmbox-ubuntuone-music-store/+bug/579251
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 579251 in rhythmbox-ubuntuone-music-store "Songs will not download, stuck in queue." [Undecided,New]
<mround> Just filed as you suggested.
<duanedesign> mround: ok will pass that on to the appropriatte people when they get in
<kermiac> ok, thanks mround. Someone here will pass it on for you'
<kermiac> haha, thanks duanedesign :)
<duanedesign> mround: do you see anything at https://one.ubuntu.com/files/ in the Purchased Music Folder
<mround> Nope. I've got other tracks there that downloaded fine, but not those 2 problematic ones.
<mround> In the bug report, I mention that I think something's b0rked with that whole album as none of the previews work on it either. Mentioned it to 7dig, but no response.
<duanedesign> ok thank you
<kermiac> ok, I'm off to watch tv for a while before bed. g'night all :)
<duanedesign> bye kermiac
<NickL> Honk! I have a support request - I've had some syncing issues for the past few weeks. I bought an album through rhythm box and it downloaded the files to my one.ubuntu.com account, but it's not syncing to my computer. Can anyone help?
<rye> NickL, hi
<NickL> hi rye. I think I spoke to you last time.
<NickL> seems the issue is still there.
<rye> NickL, could you please run http://people.canonical.com/~roman.yepishev/ubuntuone-scripts/ubuntuone-debug-collect.sh and it will pastebin the report so that I don't ask you to do all the bits manually?
<rye> NickL, i have to admit that today the file sync is awesomely fast even for such picky user as myself
<rye> NickL, ?
<NickL> rye: I've saved the .sh file. what's the CLI command to run it?
<rye> NickL, just "bash ubuntuone-debug-collect.sh"
<rye> NickL, if you give it the permission to pastebin the report then it will print out the URL of the paste - could you please paste the URL here
<NickL> rye:  http://pastebin.com/H7vgxqTs
<rye> NickL, so, music is online but not locally, right? - could you please pastebin the output of u1sdtool --info="$HOME/.ubuntuone/Purchased from Ubuntu One" ?
<rye> NickL, possibly bug #571548
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: list index out of range (https://launchpad.net/bugs/571548)
<rye> w
<rye> grrr
<rye> NickL, let's do this - create a file in ubuntuone folder then restart syncdaemon - touch ~/.ubuntuone/Purcharsed\ from\ Ubuntu\ One/placeholder; u1sdtool --quit; u1sdtool --connect
<rye> NickL, this will reset the hash of the folder and restart the syncdaemon. After this the files should start to download
<NickL> rye: i've put a new file in ubuntuone folder, how do I restart the syncdaemon?
<rye> NickL, you can actually copy and paste the command I gave you -  touch ~/.ubuntuone/Purcharsed\ from\ Ubuntu\ One/placeholder; u1sdtool --quit; u1sdtool --connect
<NickL> it says no such file or directory.
<NickL> rye:^
<rye> grrr
<rye> NickL, sorry - touch ~/.ubuntuone/Purchased\ from\ Ubuntu\ One/placeholder; u1sdtool --quit; u1sdtool --connect
<NickL> rye: I think that worked. It says ubuntuone-syncdaemon stopped.
<rye> NickL, ok, i am now moving to another location (Ubuntu One session at UDS) so I will lose the connection briefly. Could you please run u1sdtool --status and pastebin the output?
<NickL> rye: http://paste.ubuntu.com/432225/
<duanedesign> NickL: looks like it is doing something
<duanedesign> we dont want queues: IDLE before we see your music
<NickL> duanedesign: it still has the same status, so hopefully something is working
 * duanedesign crosses fingers
<rye> NickL, are you still here - what does u1sdtool --waiting-content shows ?
<rye> hm, when you move from one location at dolce hotel to another you are roaming between various access points but the routing is not updated :-/
<NickL> Hi rye, I think it's working http://paste.ubuntu.com/432229/
<rye> NickL, what about u1sdtool --waiting-content ?
<duanedesign> alecu: there was a user in earlier that had a music store issue. bug 579251
<duanedesign> https://bugs.launchpad.net/rhythmbox-ubuntuone-music-store/+bug/579251
<duanedesign> ubottu: /5
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 579251 in rhythmbox-ubuntuone-music-store "Songs will not download, stuck in queue." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/579251
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 579251 in rhythmbox-ubuntuone-music-store "Songs will not download, stuck in queue." [Undecided,New]
<alecu> duanedesign, thanks, I'm looking at that bug now.
<NickL> rye, duanedesign, status is still the same on my sync. It's been over an hour, is that normal?
<peturi> Hi. I have irssi installed on two machines both running Ubuntu 10.04, i used ubuntuone to sync ~/.irssi/config on both of them. both computers now show that the file is synched but in reality the file did not sync to the other computer (she still has the old version). Should i not get a warning icon or something on my taskbar when files are not getting synced cuz they differ?
<peturi> In other words, ~/.irssi/config excisted on both computer (different veresions of the file) before i choose to sync it.
<beuno> peturi, hi
<peturi> hello beuno
<beuno> verterok, facundobatista, either of you around to help peturi
<peturi> https://one.ubuntu.com/files/ shows the correct version of the file.
<facundobatista> peturi, can you please run "u1sdtool --status" on the machine that is not updated?
<peturi> I found config.u1conflict inside ~/.irssi/
<peturi> But what bothers me.. is that me, the user, was not informed of this.
<peturi> facundobatista: Sorry, i had deleted the file before you asked me to run that command
<peturi> where can i see list of all conflicts in a single place? so i won't have to regulary browse thro the filesystem and check every file im sharing?
<facundobatista> peturi, no central place
<facundobatista> peturi, would you want a notification when get a conflict?
<facundobatista> peturi, don't know if that was discussed, could you please open a bug if yes?
<peturi> Interesting
<peturi> Yes i'll open a bug
<peturi> Would also be nice to have easy access to information like when computer x was last time fully synced and so on.
<peturi> I remember a notification applet on ubuntu 9.10.. was it removed with 10.04 ?
<XuMuK> hi there
<XuMuK> is theresome gui tool to manage ubuntuone?
<rotten777> not that I know iof
<rotten777> i'm sure one is coming
<rotten777> the web based is all i know of
<peturi> facundobatista: There's a one year old bug on this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-client/+bug/375005
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 375005 in ubuntuone-client "Users should be notified of file conflicts" [Medium,Confirmed]
<XuMuK> and does know anybody how can I add device on the cloud again? I accidently deleted mine and now it appears as free and I have 50 Gb subscription...
<XuMuK> how to restart it with default configs?
<facundobatista> peturi, awesome! mark it as "me too", to increase its importance
<josephnexus> hello everyone
<josephnexus> i set up Ubuntu One last night
<josephnexus> just the free account
<josephnexus> and added a folder to be shared
<josephnexus> but nothing has synced
<josephnexus> i added the folder 8 hrs or so ago
<josephnexus> any ideas?
<rotten777> josephnexus, open the terminal, run u1sdtool -s
<josephnexus> State: QUEUE_MANAGER
<josephnexus>     connection: With User With Network
<josephnexus>     description: processing queues
<josephnexus>     is_connected: True
<josephnexus>     is_error: False
<josephnexus>     is_online: True
<josephnexus>     queues: WORKING_ON_BOTH
<josephnexus> and when I run a u1sdtool --list-folders, my one folder I have added to ubuntu one shows up
<facundobatista> josephnexus, what about "u1sdtool --waiting-meta" and "u1sdtool --waiting-content"?
<josephnexus> i whole lot of ListDir stuff followed by Query
<josephnexus> a bunch of time
<josephnexus> and for waiting-content
<josephnexus> a bunch of stuff like
<josephnexus> operation='Upload' node_id='531afef7-85e2-468b-b784-6b0c981e298b' share_id='18a5870a-f2c4-4b89-9b33-369e6d36a4e2' path='/home/joseph/NetBeansProjects/elgg/mod/tinymce/tinymce/jscripts/tiny_mce/plugins/inlinepopups/skins/clearlooks2/img/button.gif'
<josephnexus> i'm testing this with a netbeans projects (as you can tell)
<josephnexus> :-P
<beuno> josephnexus, I'm guessing it has a lot of files?
<josephnexus> yes
<josephnexus> a few thousand
<rotten777> josephnexus, run u1sdtool -q
<beuno> no
<rotten777> josephnexus, then run u1sdtool -c
<beuno> don't
<josephnexus> that'll restart the service
<beuno> it's working through the queue
 * josephnexus thinks that isn't what he should do
<josephnexus> for 8 hrs?
<rotten777> yes it'll say it's working through the queue
<rotten777> but it's hung obviously
<beuno> so, if the servers are slow
<beuno> say, 10 seconds per file
<beuno> and you have 8000 files
<rotten777> well do what you want but that quit and reconnect has fixed it many many times for my 3 workstations
<josephnexus> right now I see 0 files available on the server
<beuno> that'll be 22 hours
<beuno> ok, you should see files
<beuno> facundobatista, ping again?  :)
<josephnexus> if I shut my machine down nightly, will it need to reprocess the queue?
<beuno> it should resume where it left off
<facundobatista> josephnexus, beuno, you will not see files in the server until they have content
<facundobatista> and don't have content until it consumed the waiting meta
<facundobatista> josephnexus, if you do "u1sdtool --waiting-meta | wc" , what does it return?
<rotten777> how much data is it?
<beuno> facundobatista, oh?  we're showing files as they are uploading on the web ui now, aren't we?
<josephnexus> 10959   41036 1846732
<josephnexus> is what that command returns
<facundobatista> josephnexus, "u1sdtool --waiting-meta | head -n 5" would be also useful
<facundobatista> josephnexus, ok, you have 11 thousand operations! :|
<facundobatista> beuno, no if they don't have content
<josephnexus> Original exception was:
<josephnexus> joseph@joseph-desktop:~$ u1sdtool --waiting-meta | head -n 5
<josephnexus>  MakeFile(share_id=18a5870a-f2c4-4b89-9b33-369e6d36a4e2, parent_id=00b37fb5-0ca0-474d-bc6b-22c4225d3496, name=manage_side_pictures.php.svn-base, marker=bc6e947e-9f3d-4ec5-98ab-56ce19f1ba36)
<josephnexus>  MakeFile(share_id=18a5870a-f2c4-4b89-9b33-369e6d36a4e2, parent_id=00b37fb5-0ca0-474d-bc6b-22c4225d3496, name=delete_user.php.svn-base, marker=bbe5dab6-7b33-4400-9e67-8f00c896cd79)
<josephnexus>  MakeFile(share_id=18a5870a-f2c4-4b89-9b33-369e6d36a4e2, parent_id=00b37fb5-0ca0-474d-bc6b-22c4225d3496, name=manage_surcharge.php.svn-base, marker=7a882b5f-02dd-44e2-b590-d72458d82414)
<josephnexus>  MakeFile(share_id=18a5870a-f2c4-4b89-9b33-369e6d36a4e2, parent_id=0eaf3142-8c70-488f-9d21-ced3e064f5d1, name=2.jpg.svn-base, marker=a0e6893b-33ec-4583-95f4-992a98c67eb7)
<josephnexus>  MakeFile(share_id=18a5870a-f2c4-4b89-9b33-369e6d36a4e2, parent_id=0eaf3142-8c70-488f-9d21-ced3e064f5d1, name=1.jpg.svn-base, marker=5d6a2542-d830-4e56-98b0-9748bc34732e)
<josephnexus> Traceback (most recent call last):
<josephnexus>   File "/usr/lib/python2.6/dist-packages/twisted/internet/gtk2reactor.py", line 249, in run
<josephnexus>     self.__run()
<josephnexus>   File "/usr/lib/python2.6/dist-packages/ubuntuone/syncdaemon/tools.py", line 99, in parse_reply
<josephnexus>     return reply_handler(args_list[0])
<josephnexus>   File "/usr/lib/python2.6/dist-packages/twisted/internet/defer.py", line 280, in callback
<josephnexus>     self._startRunCallbacks(result)
<josephnexus>   File "/usr/lib/python2.6/dist-packages/twisted/internet/defer.py", line 354, in _startRunCallbacks
<josephnexus>     self._runCallbacks()
<josephnexus> --- <exception caught here> ---
<josephnexus>   File "/usr/lib/python2.6/dist-packages/twisted/internet/defer.py", line 371, in _runCallbacks
<josephnexus>     self.result = callback(self.result, *args, **kw)
<josephnexus>   File "/usr/bin/u1sdtool", line 166, in <lambda>
<josephnexus>     d.addCallback(lambda r: show_waiting_metadata(r, out))
<josephnexus>   File "/usr/lib/python2.6/dist-packages/ubuntuone/syncdaemon/tools.py", line 832, in show_waiting_metadata
<josephnexus>     out.write(" %s\n" % value)
<josephnexus>   File "/usr/lib/python2.6/codecs.py", line 352, in write
<josephnexus>     self.stream.write(data)
<josephnexus> exceptions.IOError: [Errno 32] Broken pipe
<josephnexus> close failed in file object destructor:
<josephnexus> Error in sys.excepthook:
<josephnexus> sry for the flood
<josephnexus> don't hate me
<facundobatista> josephnexus, you should use a pastebin instead of pasting here a zillion miles
<beuno> facundobatista, does them having content mean they're uploaded? or is that a different stage?
<josephnexus> :-(
<josephnexus> my apologies
<facundobatista> josephnexus, don't worry about that Traceback, is only when showing the files
<facundobatista> beuno, first you create the file, then you put content in it
<facundobatista> josephnexus, could you please run again "u1sdtool --waiting-meta | wc" ?
<beuno> facundobatista, creating the file shows it in the new web ui
<beuno> have you not seen that?
<facundobatista> beuno, no
<beuno> facundobatista, try it
<josephnexus>  10872   40652 1829375
<facundobatista> beuno, I mean, I didn't see it, it's not I'm saying no to you
<facundobatista> josephnexus, so, the queue is going down
<facundobatista> josephnexus, it's working
<beuno> facundobatista, I know, I'm saying you should try it so you see how it works  :)
<josephnexus> so if I shut down my machine each night, does it have to reprocess the queue
<facundobatista> josephnexus, it lowered by 80 in the minute we've been talking
<josephnexus> ?
<facundobatista> josephnexus, no, but there's an overhead after turning it again
<josephnexus> also, any plans on supporting the n900
<facundobatista> josephnexus, after turning it again on, I mean
<josephnexus> kinda sad to get a high end phone and not have support when lower end phones have support
<josephnexus> lower end from the same manufacturer
<bonez2047> what about pastebin? sheesh
<facundobatista> josephnexus, you're talking about supporting the phone to synchronize contacts? or for file synchronization?
<josephnexus> contacts starting out
<josephnexus> file syncing would also be nice (being able to subscribe to a folder)
<facundobatista> josephnexus, beuno is your man for contacts
<beuno> josephnexus, so the N900 is half-supported
<beuno> we use standard syncml
<josephnexus> ok
<beuno> and there's a syncml client for the n900
<beuno> that said, it seems to be a bit flaky, so it works for some people and not for others
<josephnexus> is official support planned sometime soon?
<josephnexus> my company has a fleet of these things
<josephnexus> and we're wanting to get an ubuntu one account to act as a contacts server
<beuno> josephnexus, the clients are all open source, and development is either done by Funambol or the community. We don't have any plans to develop clients ourselves. That said, a fleet of new customers may be of enough interest to find a contractor. Do you want to contact our commercial guy?
<beuno> if anyone can make it happen, he can
<duanedesign> wb josephnexus
<bonez2047> anyone? what's the capacity of UbuntuOne?
<bonez2047> per user?
<beuno> josephnexus, matt.griffin@canonical.com would be it
<beuno> bonez2047, 2gb for the free account, 50 for the paid
<bonez2047> how much is the paid account, what cost?
<beuno> 10usd/month I think
<josephnexus> so you guys don't develop the client?
<josephnexus> only the server?
<beuno> josephnexus, integration for the server
<beuno> the actual server is Funambol
<josephnexus> yes, but for the files and such
<beuno> oh, for that yes
<josephnexus> funambol is just the contacts and such yes?
<beuno> both client and server
<beuno> correct
<josephnexus> is there any plan for supporting email syncing?
<josephnexus> and calendar ans cuh
<josephnexus> err
<josephnexus> and such
<josephnexus> so that I can have evolution synced across my desktop and laptop?
<beuno> there are plans to sync every possible thing
<beuno> but email is nowhere on the roadmap for the next 6 months
<gnomefreak> i will file a wishlist bug but before i do is there any plans to use sync from TB address book? right now its either evo or by hand
<beuno> gnomefreak, you can!
<josephnexus> is the best way to push things forward through signing up for the paid plan?
<beuno> using the funambol plugin
<gnomefreak> beuno: thanks
<beuno> josephnexus, yes, but also talking to Matt about what you want
<josephnexus> i'm fine if my features are delayed a bit
<josephnexus> everyone has to share
<josephnexus> :-D
 * josephnexus runs an OSS project
<beuno> gnomefreak, see matt.griffin@canonical.com
<beuno> er
<josephnexus> I know how it is managing what everyone wants
<beuno> see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOne/PhoneSync/
<beuno> josephnexus, :)
<gnomefreak> beuno: thanks
<ycwllp> hi all
<duanedesign> hi ycwllp
<ycwllp> hi there duan
<josephnexus> if i'm wanting to sync my desktop and laptop
<josephnexus> i just add them both to the same account yes?
<ycwllp> i think that d general idea...
<josephnexus> i've only got my desktop on one now
<igorzolnikov> hello! i shared folders in my storage... after that i clicked on Syncronized with Ubuntu One and don't see anything in Shared With Me.
<igorzolnikov> How it works?
<NickL> rye, duanedesign: success finally. The sync seems to have worked okay. I reinstalled rhythmbox and deleted any previously synced local files, then started the sync from scratch. The only problem is now I don't have the ubuntu one music store in rhythmbox. Any idea how to get it back?
<ycwllp> i m not too sure but you can try to login to google document and check see if your files or document is there
<ycwllp> There is a folder by the name of "Folders shared with me" there, igor
<igorzolnikov> Where?
<ycwllp> login to gmail and then click on documents, that will take you to google documents page...igor
<ycwllp> oops..sry, igor .....not there but it is in here ..https://one.ubuntu.com/files
<rotten777> do any of you ladies/gents know the team responsible for the u1ms "interface"
<igorzolnikov> How cancel the share of My Storage?
<ycwllp> good nite ppls
<duanedesign> NickL: hello
<NickL> duanedesign: hi
<duanedesign> NickL:  rhythmbox plugin, did you find it yet?
<NickL> not yet
<duanedesign> sudo apt-get install rhythmbox-ubuntuone-music-store
<duanedesign> that Terminal command should install the plugin
<NickL> duanedesign: pefect. Thanks.
<igorzolnikov> i have two files in my storage and can see them on https://one.ubuntu.com/files/, but there is only one file in Ubuntu One on my laptop.
<igorzolnikov> what does it mean?
<igorzolnikov> help me please
<igorzolnikov> i have two files in my storage and can see them on https://one.ubuntu.com/files/, but there is only one file in Ubuntu One on my laptop.
<duanedesign> hello igorzolnikov
<duanedesign> can you run the following command on the laptop:
<duanedesign> u1sdtool -s
<igorzolnikov> gorzolnikov@igorzolnikov-laptop:~$ u1sdtool -s
<igorzolnikov> State: QUEUE_MANAGER
<igorzolnikov>     connection: With User With Network
<igorzolnikov>     description: processing queues
<igorzolnikov>     is_connected: True
<igorzolnikov>     is_error: False
<igorzolnikov>     is_online: True
<igorzolnikov>     queues: IDLE
<duanedesign> ok
<duanedesign> igorzolnikov: can you run the command:  u1sdtool --quit; u1sdtool --connect
<igorzolnikov> igorzolnikov@igorzolnikov-laptop:~$ u1sdtool --quit
<igorzolnikov> ubuntuone-syncdaemon stopped.
<igorzolnikov> igorzolnikov@igorzolnikov-laptop:~$
<igorzolnikov> igorzolnikov@igorzolnikov-laptop:~$
<igorzolnikov> igorzolnikov@igorzolnikov-laptop:~$ u1sdtool --connect
<igorzolnikov> igorzolnikov@igorzolnikov-laptop:~$
<duanedesign> igorzolnikov: then give it about a minute or so and run the command:  u1sdtool -s
<igorzolnikov> igorzolnikov@igorzolnikov-laptop:~$ u1sdtool -s
<igorzolnikov> State: QUEUE_MANAGER
<igorzolnikov>     connection: With User With Network
<igorzolnikov>     description: processing queues
<igorzolnikov>     is_connected: True
<igorzolnikov>     is_error: False
<igorzolnikov>     is_online: True
<igorzolnikov>     queues: IDLE
<igorzolnikov> I can see second file in Ubuntu One
<igorzolnikov> What was wrong?
<duanedesign> what version of ubuntu do you have?
<duanedesign> on karmic i believe you need to 'force a sync' on the second computer by disconnecting and connecting
<igorzolnikov> <duanedesign>, 10.04
<joshuahoover> verterok: ping
<verterok> joshuahoover: pong
<joshuahoover> verterok: wrong channel, nm
<verterok> ok :)
<beuno> oh!  secret talks!
<mkarnicki> verterok: hi! since I'm diggin through the last 2 chapters of android framework documentation, I had little time to go through the java storageprotocol
<mkarnicki> verterok: but from what I have seen, you've written pretty much already!!
<verterok> mkarnicki: hi
<mkarnicki> verterok: does this test client run on the real server also? i think i've seen an official server address in the code
<mkarnicki> verterok: hi ^ ^
<verterok> mkarnicki: yes, it's almost complete, just need to test it and probably remove the Deferred implementation and use Java Future objects instead
<verterok> mkarnicki: yes, as there is no test server yet, I use the real server for testing :)
<mkarnicki> verterok: Java Future objects.. is in somewhere in the sources? or is it some kind of Java framework etc?
<mkarnicki> verterok: cool :D
<mkarnicki> verterok: i think i've seen some 'future' references in the code
<verterok> mkarnicki: the Future class is part of the java.util.cocurrent package (I think from Java 6)
<mkarnicki> verterok: ah! got it. sorry for dumb question.
<verterok> mkarnicki: yes, netty use it, but I'm more used to twisted deferred's
<verterok> mkarnicki: so I hacked/fixed on old Deferred.java class and use that...but I think that in order to provide a Java API maybe it should use Futures
<mkarnicki> verterok: I have a test tomorrow in the morning so I gotta go :< , but could I contact you sooner or later if I have any questions? :)
<mkarnicki> verterok: I see
<verterok> mkarnicki: sure
<mkarnicki> verterok: great, thanks!
<mkarnicki> verterok: till next time then, probably quite soon :)
<verterok> later!
 * mkarnicki waves
<verterok> good look with the test/exam?
<verterok> *luck
<mkarnicki> verterok: artificial intelligence test, thanks! =)
#ubuntuone 2010-05-13
<kklimonda> how does bookmarksyncinf for firefox work? I mean I see folder Desktop Couch Scratch (actually two), should I drop my bookmarks there?
<duanedesign> morning all
<mkarnicki> morning
<duanedesign> kklimonda: it should just syc your bookmarks. You enable Bookmarks in the Ubuntu One Preferences
<kermiac> hi duanedesign :)
<duanedesign> hi
<duanedesign> kermiac:
<kklimonda> duanedesign: so I can remove those weird folders?
<duanedesign> kklimonda:   where do you see these folders
<kklimonda> duanedesign: when I open Organize Bookmarks menu entry in Bookmarks I have them in All Bookmarks->Unsorted Bookmarks
<kermiac> duanedesign: do you know the master bug report for running u1 as root?
<kermiac> I can't seem to find it now
<Tyriel> Any ETA of when the Ubuntu One contacts will be able to be syncronized?
<Tyriel> Any ETA of when the Ubuntu One contacts will be able to be syncronized?
<duanedesign> Tyriel: last I heard was hopefully this week sometime.
<today> i cant use Ubuntu One, when i click Preference/ Ubuntu One, i cant see any thing.can U help me Plzz
<Tyriel> Any ETA of when the Ubuntu One contacts will be able to be syncronized?
<dyllan> Hi Guys.
<dyllan> I think it would be a decent idea to be able to limit the file size that Ubuntu One syncs, so if the file exceeds x then Ubuntu wont try and sync it, is this in the pipeline?
<beuno> Tyriel, from evolution?
<beuno> dyllan, that isn't in the pipeline at the moment
<Tyriel> yes
<beuno> Tyriel, thisfred is working out the remaining quirks to add more servers
<beuno> we hope to open it up within the next few days
<Tyriel>  nice ty
<Tyriel> beuno, could ubuntu one offer cheaper services with less space ?
<Tyriel> for example 10 mega for 2dollar/month
<Tyriel> something like this
<Tyriel> it would be really interesting
<Tyriel> ops
<Tyriel> 10gb
<Tyriel> :P
<beuno> Tyriel, I don't think less space is in our plans, we may split out phone sync
<Tyriel> hm, you know, in terms of developed countries, 10 dollars is not much in a bill, but for the rest of the world it is quite a high expense
<dyllan> beuno, do you think it is worth looking at? It's just that I want to use the Ubuntu One folder as a sort of My Docs folder, and I am happy to sync everything in it, except if I have a huge file, say over 50MB, that is something I would not want to sync.
<beuno> Tyriel, I'm from Argentina, I know exacly what you mean  ;)
<Tyriel> I am economist and I really love using ubuntu, and i'm really glad and happy with the latest improvements that it has conquer, and day by day it has been closer and in many terms better than windows
<beuno> dyllan, sure, feel free to file a bug. I think it's a valid use case, just not sure how popular it would be in order to get implemented. That said, the client is open source, so anyone can make that patch *wink*
<dyllan> So by setting a limit I will be able to put any files in the Ubuntu One folder without having to worry about if it is too big and Ubuntu One is going to try and sync it.
<Tyriel> But if you start localizing markets according to purchasing parity it can actually work
<dyllan> beuno, I wish i could code, I will happily assist!
<beuno> Tyriel, the problem is, the cost to develop, servers and bandwidth is not per-country
<beuno> Tyriel, it's expensive
<beuno> dyllan, you don't need to code, you just need to convince someone who can!
<dyllan> beuno, roger that.
<beuno> dyllan, but absolutely file a bug
<Tyriel> yes I understand, but you know, the larger than scale the cheaper it gets
<dyllan> beuno, doing at we speak, thanks beuno.
<Tyriel> and the more slices of prices you have the different class of income you can get
<dyllan> it as*
<Tyriel> the more profit you can get
<Tyriel> you get different kind of clients from different income wages
<beuno> Tyriel, right, I'm not the person who does the maths, I just develop, so I can't really give you the proper numbers
<Tyriel> someone who works for a company and has a monthly income might use it, but some user who is still studing, can't affort to have it cause he never knows the next month of his life
<beuno> if it
<beuno> if it's compelling enough, it will happen
<Tyriel> i see
<Tyriel> where could I write about it?
<Tyriel> suggest*
<otto_> I bought music from the U1 store, and the files are visible in the web interface, but U1 does not sync anything to the folder ~/.ubuntuone/Purchased from Ubuntu One
<otto_> Can anybody help me? How should I debug? u1sdtool -s shows everything is fine.
<otto_> Everything else in my U1 account syncs fine..
<otto_> how can I force the folder ~/.ubuntuone/Purchased from Ubuntu One to sync?
<verterok> otto_: hi
<strae> hi
<strae> i have some problems with ubuntu one search
<verterok> otto_: you can see and download the songs from the web?
<verterok> otto_: I think you might be hitting Bug #571548
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: list index out of range (https://launchpad.net/bugs/571548)
<strae> dont know, im not able to find them! if i search in the artist name its ok, but if i search in the track name allways got an error (and a 'please try later')
<otto_> verterok: yes, the music if ok in the web interface (https://one.ubuntu.com/files/u/~/.ubuntuone/Purchased from Ubuntu One/Michael Bublé)
<verterok> strae: hi, I don't know much about the music store
<verterok> alecu: any ideas ^ ?
<strae> so there is a but into the ubuntu one client?
<verterok> otto_: try creating the artist folder manually, that should trigger the download of all the songs
<verterok> otto_: in a terminal: mkdir -p "~/.ubuntuone/Purchased from Ubuntu One/Michael Bublé"
<otto_> verterok: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/571548 - "Sorry, you don't have permission to access this page. "
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: list index out of range (https://launchpad.net/bugs/571548)
<verterok> otto_: oh, it's a private bug :/
<strae> haha i got same error
<strae> anyway, my problem is not the download of the music, is the music search
<verterok> otto_: the workaround until the fix is packaged to lucid-proposed/updates, is to create the artist folder ^
<alecu> verterok, the user says the files are visible from the u1 web interface; that means that the files have been downloaded from the music store into his cloud storage
<verterok> alecu: hi :)
<alecu> verterok, hey, hi!
<verterok> alecu: not that one, the search issue :)
<verterok> alecu: the download issue is a known and fixed (in trunk) bug
<alecu> oh, right
<otto_> verterok: mkdir "Michael Bublé" done.  u1sdtool -s says "processing queues"
<otto_> verterok: Do you think the special "e" letter in the artist name triggers the bug?
<alecu> strae, what are you searching for? and what country of the music store are you in? (uk, us, de, eu, or world)?
<verterok> otto_: I assume you executed: mkdir "Michael Bublé" inside the ~/.ubuntuone/Purchased... directory, right?
<verterok> otto_: no, it's a bug in the sync client when a download is interrupted and the fix is already committed in trunk, hopefully it will get the SRU approved and will be included in a update to the lucid package
<otto_> verterok: Yes
<duanedesign> to start a sync for stuck music I have used the command:  touch ~/.ubuntuone/Purchased\ from\ Ubuntu\ One/placeholder; u1sdtool --quit; u1sdtool --connect
<verterok> duanedesign: that should work too, thanks for pointing that out:)
<verterok> duanedesign: maybe the quit/connect bit isn't needed
<otto_> verterok: https://one.ubuntu.com/files/#u/~/.ubuntuone/Purchased%20from%20Ubuntu%20One/Michael%20Bubl%C3%A9 - NOT FILES IN FOLDER!
<otto_> verterok: The sync destroyed the files in the cloud.. :(
<verterok> otto_: hmm, so there are no files?
<verterok> otto_: that's weird...
<otto_> verterok: Not anymore, there was 10 minutes ago..
<verterok> alecu: help! :)
<verterok> otto_: I think you can download the songs again, let's as the music store guru
<verterok> alecu: looks like syncdaemon killed some files in the cloud :(
<alecu> verterok, I see.
<verterok> alecu: is there a way to download them again?
<alecu> otto_, please go to rhythmbox, then to ubuntu one music store
<alecu> otto_, then click on "my downloads"
<alecu> otto_, just click on one of the songs, to see if it gets downloaded again.
<otto_> alecu: It says 2 downloads left. I started the download of one song from store to cloud. File OK in cloud (web interface). Album name appeared on my local computer..
<alecu> otto_, do not try all songs yet till we see that this song downloads successfully to your computer.
<otto_> alecu: ..and success! One song on local computer!
<verterok> phew! alecu thanks!
<alecu> otto_, ok, let's try downloading a couple more.
<alecu> verterok, no problem :-)
<onkara> hi guys I am new to Ubuntu One ... so for me to use that as my multi IM client ... do I have to create a Ubuntu One account ??
<Esekla> Is anyone successfully using the Ubuntu One Music Store?
<otto_> But the store interface still says "Transferring to your Ubuntu One storage", even though it is done.
<alecu> hi onkara, what do you mean by multi IM client? ubuntuone has no im client yet.
<alecu> otto_, please click on "my downloads" again, to see if that message is fixed
<Esekla> When I try to purchase an album, it does my Ubuntu One sign on in Firefox, and then just hangs at "Connecting you to the Ubuntu One Music Store..."
<otto_> alecu: I've clicked "download it again" on all songs. After they download the text changes to "Transferring to your Ubuntu One storage" and I can see the files in the cloud (web interface).
<otto_> alecu: On file refuses to download. No matter how many times I click the link "download it again" the page just refreshes but the file does not download. This song name has the letter "&" in it. Is this again some character issue?
<otto_> alecu: I'm talking about the album Michael Bublé/Crazy Love
<alecu> otto_, no, I believe it should not be a problem that the song has any weird characters.
<alecu> otto_, please tell me the song name, so I can look it up in the logs.
<otto_> alecu: btw, copy-and-paste does not work from the U1 Music store interface in Rhythmbox, neither with Ctrl+C nor mouse middle click..
<alecu> Hi Esekla, from what country are you accessing the music store? Can you try shutting down rhythmbox and trying again?
<Esekla> from the U.S.  I've tried restarting RB several times.
<otto_> alecu: the song name is "Baby [You've Got What It Takes] [with Sharon Jones & Dap-Kings]" by Michael Bublé on album Crazy Love
<Esekla> that allows me to search for my album again and essentially repeat the process which hangs on the checkout stage with "Connecting you to the Ubuntu One Music Store..."
<otto_> alecu: verterok: The are now 4 files in ~/.ubuntuone/Purchased from Ubuntu One/Michael Bublé/Crazy Love. Seems promising..
<alecu> Esekla, I can get to the credit card selection screen with no problems. I'm in south america.
<Esekla> Actually after being signed into Ubuntu One first, this time around, I am getting a CC collection screen.
<alecu> Esekla, great. Let us know if it works ok.
<Esekla> Apparently no Amex?
<otto_> alecu: verterok: The are now 7 files in ~/.ubuntuone/Purchased from Ubuntu One/Michael Bublé/Crazy Love. u1sdtool says "WORKING_ON_CONTENT". I guess this is now solved except for that one song that does not transfer from store to cloud.
<verterok> otto_: great, apologize for the wrong instructions :)
<alecu> Esekla, I bought using amex via PayPal some days ago, but the PayPal option has been temporarily suspended because of a bug. I'm sure it will be back online soon.
<Esekla> google checkout uses Amex, I think, if I set that up, will it work for this purchase?
<alecu> Esekla, is google checkout available on the US music store checkout page? I believe it isn't implemented by 7digital yet, but I could be wrong.
<otto_> alecu: verterok: Are you admins? Do I need to file bugs about this or do you think somebody is going to fix the original problem anyway?
<alecu> otto_, we are ubuntuone developers, yes. And please, yes: always file a bug or mark an existing bug as "affects me also" and comment with the bug details.
<otto_> alecu: I marked #571548 to affect me too..
<alecu> otto_, ok, thanks! Please add a comment with your song details as well.
<otto_> alecu: Did you find anything in the logs about my clicks to download "Baby [You've Got What It Takes] [with Sharon Jones & Dap-Kings]" by Michael Bublé on album Crazy Love?
<alecu> otto_, oh, I was looking for the wrong track, sorry. I thought it was a track named just like the album :-(
<konan> hi ;)
<konan> any one here ?
<konan> hello?
<duanedesign> konan: hello
<thecatwasnot> Are Bookmarks supposed to be syncing? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOne/Status says it's been disabled, any ETA when it will be online?
<konan> ETA  ?what's that?
<thecatwasnot> estimated time of arrival
<beuno> thecatwasnot, we're working on it, it should be a few more days
<thecatwasnot> beuno, ok, thank you :) have been really pleased so far
<beuno> I'm happy to hear that
<josephnexus> hello everyone
<josephnexus> i'm still trying to sync
<josephnexus> for the first time
<josephnexus> it's processed all of the meta information
<josephnexus> but doesn't seem to be pushing files up
<josephnexus> i do a u1sdtool --waiting-content | wc
<josephnexus> and it doesn't change
<josephnexus> even though it's been processing queues for a few hrs
<josephnexus> any ideas?
<rotten777> i'd disconnect and reconnect
<rotten777> i think i told you that yesterday though and you refused
<rotten777> :P
<rotten777> u1sdtool -q; u1sdtool -c
<duanedesign> hello josephnexus
<josephnexus> hi there!
<josephnexus> rotten777, i've rebooted since
<duanedesign> josephnexus: do you get anything from -   u1sdtool --waiting-metadata | wc
<josephnexus> it says 0 0 0
<rotten777> and it says processing queues?
<josephnexus> yes
<josephnexus> well
<josephnexus>     queues: WORKING_ON_CONTENT
<josephnexus>     description: processing queues
<josephnexus> even if disconnecting/reconnecting would fix the problem
<josephnexus> that's an unacceptable solution
<josephnexus> so I'd rather help get to the bottom of it
<rotten777> it's a crude fix but it won't be fixed any other way until the code is changed and the servers aren't overloaded
<rotten777> i still say -q then -c ;) ... gotta run fellas... work to be done!
<josephnexus> see ya rotten777, i appreciate the suggestion
<duanedesign> josephnexus: do you have anything in     ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/syncdaemon-exceptions.log
<otto_> alecu: Any ideas on how to transfer that one last song from the album I mentioned earlier..?
<josephnexus> that file doesn't exist duanedesign
<josephnexus> so I'm assuming the answer is no
<duanedesign> the  ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/syncdaemon.log should show where the progress stopped
<josephnexus> 2010-05-13 11:52:53,230 - ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.Main - NOTE - ---- MARK (state: <State: 'QUEUE_MANAGER'  (queues WORKING_ON_CONTENT  connection 'With User With Network')>; queues: metadata: 0; content: 12251; hash: 0, fsm-cache: hit=2871962 miss=504073) ----
<duanedesign> its a bit more verbose log.
<josephnexus> is the last line
<duanedesign> and what does it do before it gets stuck at  queues: metadata: 0; content:
<duanedesign>                      12251; hash: 0
<josephnexus> 2010-05-13 09:45:47,384 - ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.sync - INFO - T:LOCAL:F 3c6a9d8b-18c8-48bc-add3-54bce041a433 ['18a5870a-f2c4-4b89-9b33-369e6d36a4e2'::'4fd5957d-f5a9-41e5-beea-d04a90d9abdb'] ''NetBeansProjects/set4life/index.php'' | Called reput_file (In: T:LOCAL:F)
<josephnexus> that's the last line before the one I posted earlier starts showing
<duanedesign> does the content:""  number continue to get smaller?
<duanedesign> you can connect and watch the progress being written to syncdaemon.log with the command -  tail -fn 50 ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/syncdaemon.log
<duanedesign> i find that helpful
 * josephnexus is familiar with the tail command
<josephnexus> that number has been unchanged for at least the last hr
<duanedesign> josephnexus: I would file a bug here https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-client/+filebug  attach the logs to this report.  Just zip your $HOME/.cache/ubuntuone/log/  folder and attach the zip
<duanedesign> that way the right people can get a look at the logs and determiine if yyou have a bug, or known issue, etc.
<josephnexus> looks like my bug exists already
<duanedesign> which doe it say
<duanedesign> does*
<josephnexus> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-client/+bug/368213
<josephnexus> i'm adding my logs now
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 368213 in ubuntuone-client "File sync not completing" [Critical,Fix released]
<josephnexus> appears that there is a regression
<josephnexus> duanedesign, you can see my complete info there
<duanedesign> bug 368213
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 368213 in ubuntuone-client "File sync not completing" [Critical,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/368213
<peterih> Is there a way to have your ubuntu one account reset, so that everything gets removed?
<rye> peterih, basically you will need to remove all files/folders; currently there is no fast way to remove notes/contacts. Why do you want to remove that?
<rye> it will be able to remove contacts/notes fast once we get replication back, but for files - not really and it does not look like there are plans to at the moment
<peterih> I removed everything myself but it still reports 14.8 MB usage
<tcole> I'm guessing the leftover space is the (un-compacted) couchdb
<tcole> that's an offhand guess though
<rye> peterih, could you please get a screenshot of the page? I believe this needs to be looked into in more details
<peterih> rye, sure, which of the tabs would you like to see?
<rye> peterih, and file a bug on ubuntuone-servers - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-servers/+filebug
<rye> peterih, Files i believe
<rye> peterih, attaching that screenshot and give us the bug number. I believe i remember you were talking about this earlier here...
<peterih> rye, I'll do that.
<peterih> rye, yes, it was me earlier
<rye> peterih, do you use file syncing on the desktop?
<peterih> it's not that those 14 MB are a big deal, but it makes me reluctant to give important files to a flaky system :)
<peterih> yes, I use syncing on the desktop
<rye> peterih, ok, could you please attach syncdaemon.log as well - ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/syncdaemon.log ?
<josephnexus> peterih, at least ur able to sync
<josephnexus> :-P
<josephnexus> but i'm kind of a special case (15k small files or so)
<peterih> rye, ok, but it doesn't show much since my folder has been empty for days
<peterih> josephnexus, I thought most of the sync'ing issues was solved?
<rye> peterih, basically i am interested only in the line which looks like "2010-05-13 21:35:26,098 - ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.ActionQueue - INFO - Server rescan: will query 986 objects"
<rye> josephnexus, peterih, yes, the _number_ of files is still an issue.
<josephnexus> peterh, I think my condition is an exception
<duanedesign> hello rye
<josephnexus> i've reopened a bug
<josephnexus> duanedesign is aware of it
<peterih> rye, can I attach more than one file in launchpad or do I have to tar them?
<duanedesign> <.<  >.>
<duanedesign> peterih: you can make multiple comments for seperate attachments
<duanedesign> or tar them
<rye> duanedesign, hi!!!
<duanedesign> rye: how is UDS? Enjoying it?
<rye> duanedesign, well, it turned to be real working sessions, not some kind of boring conferences that I thought it might be. I met the UbuntuOne team for the first time. vds, stat1k and d0bey are right nearby :)
<peterih> rye, the bug report has the number 580230
<rye> peterih, could you please do u1sdtool --connect ?
<peterih> rye, ok, done
<rye> peterih, what is u1sdtool --status ?
<rye> peterih, what is the state name - is it IDLE ?
<peterih> State: QUEUE_MANAGER
<peterih>     connection: With User With Network
<peterih>     description: processing queues
<peterih>     is_connected: True
<peterih>     is_error: False
<peterih>     is_online: True
<peterih>     queues: IDLE
<rye> peterih, ok, it is queues IDLE, could you please re-attach the syncdaemon.log now?
<peterih> rye, ok done
<rye> peterih, ok
<duanedesign> rye: UDS sounds productive.
<duanedesign> rye: if you get a chance josephnexus had this bug. his logs are the last comment bug 368213
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 368213 in ubuntuone-client "File sync not completing" [Critical,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/368213
<duanedesign> i dont see the 'desktop-maverick-ubuntuone-zoho Gobby document?
#ubuntuone 2010-05-14
<rye> duanedesign, looks like bug #575817
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 575817 in ubuntuone-client "Interrupted upload is not retried" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/575817
<duanedesign> rye: ahh thank you
<duanedesign> will look at that
<rye> duanedesign, but it looks like it could drop one file, but not all
<rye> duanedesign, no, that's not it
<rye> i believe that bug will need to be forked out since there is only a disconnect pretty much long time ago
<brad_> Hello
<brad_> Joshua
<brad_> Did you happen to get a hold of a developer to look into my download issues?
<brad_> Duane... How about you?
<brad_> honk
<brad_> honk\
<brad_> honk
<brad_> honk
<brad_> honk
<brad_> honk
<brad_> I don't think it's fair that I purchased a album and I'm not entitled to download it
<brad_> honk
<brad_> honk
<tritium> When will Tomboy note synchronization be re-enabled?  I want to do a clean install of 10.04, but not being able to sync my notes is holding that up, as I don't want to lose recent changes that haven't yet synchronized.
<kermiac> tritium: notes synchronisation has not been disabled. Only bookmarks & contacts sync are disabled atm
<tritium> kermiac: any idea why it's not working, then?
<duanedesign> morning all
<kermiac> hi duanedesign :)
<kermiac> anyone know a good workaround &/or master bug for "gnomekeyring.IOError:"? I've seen a couple of bug reports with this error lately
<today> hi everyone ! I have a problem with UbuntuOne, plz help me http://paste.ubuntu.com/433231/
<today> I have a problem with UbuntuOne, plz help me http://paste.ubuntu.com/433231/
<rye> if today said majic "h0nk" word i would have asked him to check whether seahorse can start and see whether starting gnome-keyring fixes that
<kermiac> ah, that answers my earlier question - thanks rye :)  Do we have a master bug for that gnomekeyring.IOError? I've seen a few of them lately
<rye> kermiac, i believe it is gnome keyring that quits unexpectedly and since people tend to use browsers that do not store credentials in gnome-keyring they probably will face the issue only with ubuntuone
<rye> kermiac, nobody hits keyring usually... for now
<kermiac> rye, yeah thanks :) I've seen this issue popping up in relation to a few packages (like gwibber) lately. seems likely that it might be a gnome-keyring issue
<rye> kermiac, we do not make gnome-keyring quit usually
<kermiac> rye: yes, I understand that :) seems like a lot of people are having gnome-keyring either not start or start too slowly  (this is just my understanding of the issue - I could be totally wrong). also, it seems like jdobrien is working on this same issue in bug 567194
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 567194 in ubuntuone-client "Lucid (64 bit built 4/20/10) Ubuntuone not synchronizing, -preferences not starting" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/567194
<kermiac> although that bug report mentions x64 specifically
<jstar-tw> hi, is there a KDE client for ubuntu-one available for Kubuntu lucid ?
<kermiac> rye: another quick example of this issue is bug 579158.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 579158 in ubuntuone-client "nothing happens when i click on the ubuntu one icon from the menu or the me menu" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/579158
<ahall> I have a problem, I signed up for ubuntuone account few months ago and got contacts and all synced fine. After upgrade to Lucid things started going a bit south. I have two machines running 10.04 connecting to it and I get nasty replication errors in desktop couch log on both machines. I have tried wiping all traces of ubuntu one on 1 box, deleting the tokens and connecting it back. Even wiped desktopcouch but it happens again. Been searching the forums bu
<stapel> I understand there is a Windows client in the works. Does anyone know what the progress on this is?
<stapel> I understand there is a Windows client in the works. Does anyone know what the progress on this is?
<Flash_> ey guys
<Flash_> anyone knows when the contac database will be back again?
<Flash_> i've just downloaded ubuntu one on my iphone and cant wait to try it^^
<Mon_> I need my notes ;)
<sniper> ciao
<josephnexus> are there any plans to add versioning to ubuntu one?
<ahall> ahh the contact database is gone, that explains my problems :)
<apachelogger> whom do I cry to about syncdaemon code business?
<beuno> apachelogger, a lot of people
<beuno> what's up?
<apachelogger> main.py queries gnomekeyring for the access token
<apachelogger> instead it should query via dbus to com.ubuntuone.Authentication
<beuno> dobey, verterok, around?
<verterok> apachelogger: are you sure about that? :)
<apachelogger> about the usage of keyring or the dbus query?
 * apachelogger can do authentication via a Qt+KWallet implementation of com.ubuntuone.Authentication now
<apachelogger> well, if syncdaemon gets changed around to not enforce a secret storage backend
<verterok> apachelogger: but com.ubuntuone.Authentication doesn't return the token, also isn't secure enough to pass tokens around via DBus, that's plain tetxt
<verterok> *text
 * apachelogger is wondering how the common secrets daemon will handle that stuff
<verterok> apachelogger: com.ubuntuone.Authentication sends a NewCredentials signal with: realm, consumer_key
<joshuahoover> verterok: not sure this is relevant to the discussion, but at one time there was talk of using python-keyring
<verterok> apachelogger: the "client" needs to get the token from the secure storage
<verterok> joshuahoover: yes, I know, but for some reason we didn't do it
<apachelogger> in that case we need a class to try obtaining the token from either gnomekeyring or kwallet
<joshuahoover> verterok: yeah, i never got a reason for why, maybe we should bring it back up for maverick?
<verterok> apachelogger: python-keyring do that! :)
<apachelogger> or implement that inline in syncdaemon's main.py if you will
<apachelogger> verterok: well... then... ;)
<verterok> apachelogger, joshuahoover: dobey might know better about why we didn't use python-keyring for lucid
<verterok> joshuahoover: indeed :)
<joshuahoover> verterok: right, dobey and/or statik...they were the ones originally requesting it and then decided not to request it be included in main
 * verterok looks at dobey/statik :)
<verterok> apachelogger: if we can't use python-keyring, we can add a sort of plugin mechanism, so you can hook whatever you need to use kwallet
<verterok> a *very* simple/naive plugin kind of stuff
<joshuahoover> verterok: related to python-keyring, i was (slightly) surprised that there doesn't appear to be a gnome-keyring/kwallet/keychain equivalent for windows (that is part of the os, anyway)
<verterok> joshuahoover: I think there is a crypto-storage in windows
<joshuahoover> verterok: i'll send an email to the team list to see if it makes sense to include python-keyring in maverick
<joshuahoover> verterok: i don't recall there being one...for ie, yes (similar to firefox) but i don't think there is one system wide...maybe win7? not sure
<verterok> joshuahoover: in python-keyring slang it's called: Win32CryptoKeyring
<verterok> joshuahoover: check http://pypi.python.org/pypi/keyring :)
<verterok> joshuahoover: win 2k+
<verterok> apachelogger: you'r working in python? I mean the KDE integration it's in python or C++?
<apachelogger> c++
<joshuahoover> verterok: ah yes, i saw that...just wondered why it was listed as something different than the gnome, kde, os x equivalents
<apachelogger> of course parts could be done in python, like curerntly the desktopcouch pairing is still done in python ;)
<verterok> apachelogger: we could isolate the keyring access to oauthdesktop, and use the OAuthClient in oauthdesktop.main, so there is a single place where the keyring is accessed
<verterok> apachelogger: that way support for kwallet/python-keyring should be a lot simple
<verterok> apachelogger: and make sure desktopcouch use the same stuff ;)
<apachelogger> *nod*
<apachelogger> of course we should keep in mind that at some point org.freedesktop.Secret.Service will arrive and basically obsolete the different code for kwally and gnome-keyring altogether
<verterok> apachelogger: and it should be a quite simpel branch to do it (use oauthdesktop.auth.AuthorisationClient in syncdaemon)
<verterok> apachelogger: indeed, so keeping the access to the keyring in a single place will make that change also easier :)
<apachelogger> right :)
<leonel> Hello
<joshuahoover> hi leonel
<leonel> Any plans to take Ubuntu one to the server .. I mean  use ubuntu one without any graphican environment ?
<leonel>  s/graphican/graphical
<joshuahoover> leonel: i don't believe it's on our list for maverick but i'm sure we'd welcome contributions to help us get there sooner :)
<leonel> so the only "solution" now is to install  gnome --no-install-recommends  and install ubuntu one  on the server then access with vnc ?
<joshuahoover> leonel: i think so unless verterok or someone else knows of a better way
<verterok> leonel: you need dbus and gnome-keyring in order to make it work, so yes.. :/
<leonel> thanks
<duanedesign> ahall: right now the Sync between your desktops and the cloud is currently disabled.
<duanedesign> for Contacts
<ahall> i feel relieved there is an explanation :)
<duanedesign> ahall: Should be back up very soon
<ahall> thanks for that
<josephnexus> any plans for a windows client for ubuntuone?
<beuno> josephnexus, yes, within the next 6 months we plan to release one
<josephnexus> and for mac?
<beuno> there are no plans for max at the moment
<josephnexus> ok
<beuno> although it shouldn't be super hard to port I think
 * josephnexus just wanted to check
<josephnexus> yeah
<beuno> we do have a contact sync client for the iphone
<josephnexus> but not the n900 :-(\
<beuno> not super well on the n900
<beuno> it doesn't have good support for syncml
<josephnexus> is there a way to be a reseller for the service?
 * josephnexus has a lot of clientelle and would rather see them supporting canonical
<beuno> josephnexus, you should get in touch with matt.griffin@canonical.com about that
<josephnexus> k, thanks
<pookito> guys I am having a problem with ubuntuone,
<josephnexus> pookito, what's the problem?
<pookito> for some reason UO is not working with Kubuntu and I need to download a file
<josephnexus> go to one.ubuntu.com/files
<josephnexus> in your browser
<pookito> I know can do it via Web UI but I do not know how
<josephnexus> you should be able to log in from the site I just sent you and grab it
<pookito> give me a sec
<pookito> it is only giving me the uption to upload, new folder and share.  but that's is it
<pookito> I try clicking in more at the left but the download option is not there
<beuno> pookito, what browser are you using?
<pookito> konqueror
<josephnexus> would it be possible for you to try firefox?
<beuno> pookito, try something else
<beuno> firefox, chromium
<beuno> maybe we have a bug
<pookito> sure, I'll use ff
<beuno> what version of konqueror?
<pookito> beuno: the latest version which came up with kubuntu 10.04
<pookito> I think it does have a bug, since it did not want to work with ff either
<beuno> pookito, gotcha. I will need to test that. Did firefox give you metter results?
<beuno> well, that is very very odd then
<beuno> pookito, do you have javascript enabled?
<pookito> I had to right click on the file and then save as
<pookito> or link save as
<beuno> that is super odd
<pookito> I had a couple of copies in the file
<pookito> the one which was as a folder did not work
<beuno> right, you can't download folders
<pookito> but the one which was compress I was able to download it as a save as link
<beuno> yeah, yay for progressive enhancement
<beuno> I added that in exactly for that
<beuno> javascript failing
<pookito> Thanks beuno,
<beuno> pookito, but you have something wrong in your system
<pookito> I appreciated, I really needed those files
<pookito> well
<beuno> the web ui works on all browsers I can test
<pookito> it's been working like that for me since it came out
<pookito> the only difference
<pookito>  is that now, ubuntuone does not want to work with kubuntu
<pookito> and I do not like gnome at all
<beuno> pookito, so when you click on "more" for a file, it doesn't expand and show you a "download" link?
<pookito> I downloaded all the dependencies and still UO does not work, I do not know how
<pookito> well
<josephnexus> beuno, any plans for adding versioning (example: see this file from a week ago)
<beuno> josephnexus, yes sir
<beuno> it's in our Maverick roadmap
<beuno> so in the next 6 months
<pookito> it does expand but it does not show the download link
<josephnexus> pookito, what happens if you just click on the file you need?
<josephnexus> or are you trying to grab a folder?
<beuno> pookito, for files?  or folders?
<josephnexus> beuno, if you can get versioning going on, i know i'd sign up
<josephnexus> :-D
<josephnexus> svn is too... svnish
<josephnexus> :-P
<beuno> josephnexus, it will happen!
<pookito> well, now in ff it does not open  it goes inside of the folder like in a window, but it does not show the download
<pookito> now, I can see that the files I can download right away
<pookito> thanks bueno
<pookito> bueno, I won't take more of your time
<beuno> pookito, no worries
<directhex> dear u1, please actually give me my song now... it's on remote storage, but won't come down the pipe. it's been hours. no love, directhex
<duanedesign> hello directhex
<directhex> afternoon
<beep_gr> hallo
<josephnexus> hi beep_gr
<duanedesign> directhex: having trouble syncing?
<beep_gr> I made a mistake and I synchronized a non ubuntu one folder and when the folder added to ubuntu one web site, i deleted it from nautilus file manager but it didn't removed from the site
<beuno> beep_gr, it takes a while to delete a lot of files
<beuno> you can, however, delete it from thr web ui
<beep_gr> when i press more, there is no delete option
<directhex> duanedesign, yeah, waiting for a purchased track to show up locally. a track i bought after it was pretty much instant
<duanedesign> beep_gr: if you run the command :  u1sdtool --list-folders you can see if the UDF is still listed
<beuno> beep_gr, ah, it's a UDF
<beep_gr> yes and i tried to remove them, the command was correct but when i check if it still shared, the folders are still visible
<beep_gr> what is udf?
<duanedesign> directhex: what does the command   u1sdtool -s  return. You can post multiple lines at http://paste.ubuntu.com
<duanedesign> beep_gr: User Designated Folder
<directhex> duanedesign, idle, processing queues.
<beep_gr> one folder has the name router (if I understand what you ask)
<duanedesign> directhex: try the command: touch ~/.ubuntuone/Purcharsed\ from\ Ubuntu\ One/placeholder; u1sdtool --quit; u1sdtool --connect
<duanedesign> it creates an empty file in your purchased folder then restarts ubuntu one
<duanedesign> beep_gr: does the folder show up? The one you want to be deleted.
<beep_gr> yes
<directhex> duanedesign, seems to have come down on disk, but the u1ms widget hasn't acknowledged that detail. hrm.
 * directhex smells more unicode failure
<monkey_dust> hi all -- i am unable to launch ubuntu one, it says: Failed to execute child process "ubuntuone-client-applet" (No such file or directory)
<duanedesign> beep_gr: there is a command you can use to remove that folder
<beep_gr> probably the site is mixed up because when i syncronized for the first time, i deleted it from my computer, when i restored it and the site has something like broken link and it cannot connect into the restored folder
<josephnexus> beuno: i'm good friends with an awesome band, how would they go about adding their music to the music store for sale?
<directhex> josephnexus, via 7digital afaik
<beuno> josephnexus, we don't currently have control over what goes there, so yeah, via 7digital
<duanedesign> beep_gr: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOne/FAQ#How%20do%20I%20stop%20synchronizing%20a%20folder%20outside%20my%20~/Ubuntu%20One%20folder
<beep_gr> when i right click into the folder (via nautilus) and choose to synchronize to ubuntu one, the option 'stop synchronizing' is to visible.
<beep_gr> when i remove the folders via u1sdtool --unsubscribe-folder and i give the command u1sdtool --list-folders, the folders are still on
<beep_gr> is there a way to remove the folders via website? There must be a broken link and the synch is not possible
<duanedesign> beep_gr: you sure you have the folderID right? The command should look like.  u1sdtool --unsubscribe-folder=c4d1e6f9-931b-45c6-8fac-83039081524
<beep_gr> yes... and the is no error report
<duanedesign> hmm
<duanedesign> monkey_dust: hello
<duanedesign> monkey_dust: what version of Ubuntu One are you running?  dpkg -l ubuntuone-client
<duanedesign> the newer versions do not have the applet
<monkey_dust> duanedesign, http://paste.ubuntu.com/433500/
<duanedesign> monkey_dust: yeah, that version does not have the applet
<duanedesign> it was replaced by   ubuntuone-preferences
<monkey_dust> duanedesign, it keeps mentioning this applet -- i have been using lucid since beta1, dunno what changed in ubuntuone since
<duanedesign> monkey_dust: Ubuntu One is mentioning the applet?
<monkey_dust> i also looked for a .ubuntuone map
<duanedesign> you are not typing in 'ubuntuone-applet' into the Terminal?
<monkey_dust> duanedesign, when i click Appl > Internet  > Ubuntuone
<duanedesign> monkey_dust: ahh
<duanedesign> monkey_dust: you are still on Karmic?
<monkey_dust> a light starts ti shine? :)
<monkey_dust> no lucid, after dist-upgrade, no fresh install
<duanedesign> The newer versions of Ubuntu One are started by either going to the Me Menu (in Lucid) or going to System > Preferences > Ubuntu One (in Karmic)
<duanedesign> monkey_dust: i am sorry you just told me you were running lucid :P
<monkey_dust> yes lucid
<josephnexus> duanedesign: aren't they automagically running as a service?
<josephnexus> that way if your user isn't logged in it still syncs?
<monkey_dust> duanedesign, Ubuntu One is in the Me Menu, but does nothing when i click it
<duanedesign> monkey_dust: not sure why it left the entry in your Menu under pplications > Internet. You can probablly delete that. Or change the command it runs to    ubuntuone-preferences
<duanedesign> monkey_dust: can you open a Terminal
<duanedesign> and run ubuntuone-preferences
<duanedesign> monkey_dust: hopefully it will spit out a clue as to why its not starting.
<monkey_dust> duanedesign, http://paste.ubuntu.com/433503/
<duanedesign> monkey_dust: can you post your  ~/.config/ubuntuone/syncdaemon.conf
<monkey_dust> duanedesign, Ubuntu One works fine in the guest session, is there some way this could help to solve the problem?
<duanedesign> josephnexus: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOne/FAQ#How%20do%20independent%20artists%20from%20the%20Ubuntu%20community%20get%20their%20songs%20into%20the%20store?
<duanedesign> monkey_dust: can you post your  ~/.config/ubuntuone/syncdaemon.conf
<duanedesign> at pastebin
<monkey_dust> duanedesign, http://paste.ubuntu.com/433507/
<duanedesign> aha
<duanedesign> monkey_dust: quit the syncdaemon with the command:   u1sdtool -q
<monkey_dust> duanedesign, stopped ok
<duanedesign> monkey_dust: then delete that file ( it willl be reproduced)  rm ~/.config/ubuntuone/syncdaemon.conf
<duanedesign> then launch Ubuntu One normally
<monkey_dust> not better
<duanedesign> monkey_dust: ok
<duanedesign> monkey_dust: try this command    u1sdtool -q; killall ubuntuone-login; killall ubuntuone-preferences; u1sdtool -c
<ahall> seems like ubuntuone requires networkmanager to be present, what if you are on a static IP and remove networkmanager
<ahall> ah nvm there is a bug for that
<monkey_dust> that's my situation, yes, static IP, no network manager -- after the command: Operation not permitted
<duanedesign> ahall: i am not certain but i think the newer versions do not require network manager
<ahall> i'm up to date and just see an exception in the syncdaemon-exceptions.log though
<duanedesign> ahall: do you have the bug #
<ahall> 357395
<ahall> there was another one that was flagged as a duplicate of this one
<duanedesign> ahall: what is the exception?
<ahall> can i paste here? it's only 3 lines
<duanedesign> if its not to bad, i am sure it will be fine
<ahall> 2010-05-14 20:28:49,109 - dbus.proxies - ERROR - Introspect error on org.freedesktop.NetworkManager:/org/freedesktop/NetworkManager: dbus.exceptions.DBusException: org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.ServiceUnknown: The name org.freedesktop.NetworkManager was not provided by any .service files
<ahall> 2010-05-14 20:28:49,134 - ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.DBus - ERROR - Error while getting the NetworkManager state org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.ServiceUnknown: The name org.freedesktop.NetworkManager was not provided by any .service files
<duanedesign> ok
<duanedesign> bug 357395
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 357395 in ubuntuone-client "ubuntuone-client requires NetworkManager" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/357395
<monkey_dust> that page is about karmic (and jaunty), not about lucid
<ahall> yeah this must be a different issue
<duanedesign> monkey_dust: ok try the command:  gnome-keyring-daemon; ubuntuone-preferences
<monkey_dust> duanedesign, yes, asks for the keyring pasword, then a lot of technical stuff, but then: Got empty result for devices list.
<monkey_dust> http://paste.ubuntu.com/433519/
<duanedesign> monkey_dust: can you open  Open Applications->Accessories->Passwords and Encryption Keys
<monkey_dust> duanedesign, yes
<duanedesign> look for the Ubuntu ONe Token
<monkey_dust> duanedesign, Ubuntu One seems to launch but finds no device
<duanedesign> monkey_dust: the empty device list is bug 576263
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 576263 in ubuntuone-client "Ubuntu One Preferences - "Got empty result for devices list."" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/576263
<monkey_dust> duanedesign, does this mean that it is all due to a known bug?:s
<duanedesign> the workaround for that bug is to delete your Token and reauthorize your computer
<monkey_dust> duanedesign, yes, that did the trick, tnx, but shouldn't there be an icon in the notification area?
<monkey_dust> thanks duanedesign , you're the best, it seems to work just fine :)
<duanedesign> monkey_dust: great!
<duanedesign> thanks for being so patient :)
<monkey_dust> i used to be a technical helpdesk agent, that helps ;)
<duanedesign> ahall: is your issue that it is not connecting or just not syncing files?
<tull> anyone know if i can remove a song or an album from the basket of ubuntu one in rhythmbox?
<joshuahoover> tull: you should be able to click on the small "x" next to the song price in your "basket"
<tull> resolved: there is a simple X
<tull> thank you
<joshuahoover> tull: :)
<CogitoErgoSam> hey guys I'm new to Ubunto One; is there a way to preserve execute privs on a file that's shared?  Its not in the Ubuntu One folder, but in a different one that works fine for synching the actual files.
<CogitoErgoSam> Its not that annoying to chmod on my scripts I'm working on when I work on them on a new station, but if theres a setting to change that it would be preferable
<beuno> CogitoErgoSam, there isn't anything at the moment
<beuno> we're aware of it, and will eventually fix it, but it's not on the immediate roadmap
<CogitoErgoSam> Ok, sounds good.
<elleuca> hi, is the contacts synchronization still disabled?
<beuno> elleuca, it is
<beuno> we're very very very close to re-enabling it
<beuno> we need to perform some final tests
<CogitoErgoSam> On a semi-related topic, are there any event scripts that run when ubuntu one starts synching, ends synching, etc.  Something that could be hooked onto?
<elleuca> beuno, thanks, I'll wait :)
<beuno> CogitoErgoSam, I think dbus
<beuno> verterok would know more
<beuno> but he seems gone for the week
<CogitoErgoSam> okey dokey, I'll make a note.  That approach could provide a quick fix for the execute privs
<beuno> CogitoErgoSam, you can raise that in the users mailing list
<beuno> the smartest people will be able to answer there  :)
<CogitoErgoSam> Thanks, I'll check it out.
#ubuntuone 2010-05-15
<brent> anybody know about being able to pay for music via paypal
<beuno> brent, it's being re-enabled
<beuno> I think it was postponed due to UDS
<beuno> so proper testing could be done
<brent> ok any idea when?
<brent> not sure what uds is
<beuno> Ubuntu Developer Summit
<beuno> a conference
<beuno> I don't know when, I'd guess next week
<brent> thanks beuno
<skandl> hi all
<skandl> quick question
<skandl> in 9.10, ubuntu one installed a cloud icon to indicate when when you were connected or transfering etc
<skandl> is that gone in 10.04?
<kermiac> hi skandl, yes. The applet isn't in 10.04
<kermiac> you can use "u1sdtool -s" from a terminal window to see what's happening
<skandl> ok thanks
<duanedesign> hello kermiac
<kermiac> hey duanedesign :) how are you today?
<duanedesign> good
<kermiac> that's good :)
<duanedesign> kermiac: i noticed you were using 'level.default = TRACE'
<duanedesign> is that how to increase the log info in Lucid?
<kermiac> yeah, I saw that somewhere hehe
<duanedesign> nice
<kermiac> I believe it is
<kermiac> I saw rye using it here when he pasted his config when he was helping someone diagnose
<duanedesign> kermiac: Ill try it out. :)
<kermiac> duanedesign: A strange thing I noticed is that a *lot* of reports are being filed against "Ubuntu One Client" (the upstream package) as opposed to
<kermiac> "ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu)". These don't count towards 5-a-day :(. When I come across these I'm adding a "ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu)" task so that they will count towards 5-a-day
<duanedesign> lol, thats it!
<duanedesign> I have never been able to understand why some days my 5-5day does not work
<duanedesign> :P
<kermiac> duanedesign: I didn't either - I filed a bug against 5-a-day hehe
<kermiac> duanedesign: do you use Ubuntu UNE?
<duanedesign> no
<kermiac> all of the bug reports that I have touched that were against the upstream package were not filed using apport except 1
<kermiac> bug 572595 was filed using apport from UNE
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 572595 in ubuntuone-client "stopping synchonizing folder crashes nautilus" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/572595
<kermiac> and it is filed against the upstream package - I think this *might* be wrong
<kermiac> from my understanding (which may be wrong) apport should file bugs against "ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu)"
<duanedesign> i came across a couple 'gnomekeyring.IOError' and someone came in here today with it
<duanedesign> kermiac: ^^
<kermiac> duanedesign: yeah, I've seen a  few of them lately too
<duanedesign> I had them run gnome-keyring-daemon; ubuntuone-preferences. Then they got the empty device error
<duanedesign> workaround for that is to re authorize computer
<kermiac> I actually just replied to one - bug 579158
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 579158 in ubuntuone-client "nothing happens when i click on the ubuntu one icon from the menu or the me menu" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/579158
<duanedesign> yep that sounds like the same symptom. ubuntuone-preferences will not open
<kermiac> yeah, the gnomekeyring.IOError isn't just happening for u1. Gwibber & a few other packages are effected
<kermiac> seems like gnome-keyring isn't running for *some* reason
<duanedesign> :\
<kermiac> jdobrien is working on a similar bug too - bug 567194
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 567194 in ubuntuone-client "Lucid (64 bit built 4/20/10) Ubuntuone not synchronizing, -preferences not starting" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/567194
<duanedesign> kermiac: thats the one i commented on today
<kermiac> ah, i see
<kermiac> there are at least 3 or 4 other bug reports with this same issue but i can't remember the bug #'s off the top of my head
<kermiac> I thought it was another "upgrade" bug (from karmic to lucid) but now there have been ppl who have done a fresh lucid install getting this same bug :( I can't seem to be able to reproduce it either - it's a strange bug
<Bunghi> hello. i need some help with ubuntu one. anyone can help me?
<Mrokii> honk. hello. I have tried to set up an Ubuntu One account but no matter what I try, I get a big window with the title "Ubuntu One: Error" and within there's some kind of html-source with the title "Authorization Error". I tried the instructions found via the URLs in the topic, but that didn't help.
<Paul_UK> Is anybody else having issues uploading? I've been synchronising for 4 days and it seems to be less than a gig a day
<Oby> Note sync is down?
<arik> hi, how long does it take to fix the problem with the contact sync?
<Jarratt> Ubuntu One
<arik> bye
<Jarratt> bye
<afsdiojfgh> wheres the add this compute rbutton
<afsdiojfgh> computer button*
<joindoe> whats with synching notes with tomboy - dont understand why this service is down
<joindoe> the dashboard mentions something about ramping up for new user - does that mean that it no longer will be available?
<duanedesign> joindoe: note sync should be working
<duanedesign> it is just contact sync that is down, AFIK
<joindoe> I get this : Something has gone wrong (500)
<joindoe> and a bug id: OOPS-ID-1596appserver92223
<ubottu> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=ID
<joindoe> what username and password do they want
<kermiac> duanedesign: notes sync is down - edge seems down too :(
<duanedesign> ooops ok
<duanedesign> thanks kermiac
<joindoe> Im glad its not just me the. :)
<kermiac> np duanedesign :)
<joindoe> What username and password do i need to log onto https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=ID
<duanedesign> joindoe: one of the U1 devs will have to look at that for you
<duanedesign> joindoe: they are here weekdays from roughly 13:00 - 21:00 utc
<joindoe> duanedesign: thanks m8.
<vatai> hello all, probably a questione asked a lot, but how is the restoration of the contacts server/db going?
<vatai> i've read in the wiki that is down... but any news on how long?
<vatai> anyone?
<vatai> :(
<duanedesign> hello vatai
<vatai> hello duanedesign
<duanedesign> vatai: hmm. Last I have not heard the latest
<duanedesign> on the Contact sync
<vatai> so no news then? but I don't really understand why is it down? new users "flooded" the server and now it can't handle it?
<vatai> @duandesign so no news then? but I don't really understand why is it down? new users "flooded" the server and now it can't handle it?
<duanedesign> If it is not up by Monday, the dev team will be here and will be able to provide the latest
<duanedesign> information
<vatai> @duanedesign ahh thanks, so I guess they are here on workdays only. thanx anyway
<sari_> hi all
<sari_> mtrying to add my machine on ubuntu one
<sari_> the page redirects to local host
<sari_> m i missing somthign here ?
<sari_> lookin for some help
<LinuxGuy2009> Hello I am in need of finding someone that is capable of clearing out my ubuntu-one account because I have a leftover folder showing up on the website interface but it no longer exists and I can't delete it myself. Who can I get to help me? I just want to clear out my account and start fresh. I havent really used ubuntu-one for a long time and it was buggy back when I did use it. Would like to start fresh if possible and get that fixe
<B3n> hey guys, im trying to get my one account to sync with 10.04 but i cant seem to find an "add your computer to account" button. can anyone explain how to link my computer to the account?
<LinuxGuy2009> honk
<duanedesign> hello LinuxGuy2009
<B3n> got it. im dumb. bye
<LinuxGuy2009> duanedesign: Hi there
<LinuxGuy2009> duanedesign: Would you be able to help me by chance?
<duanedesign> You have a folder that is not deleting on the website?
<duanedesign> LinuxGuy2009: ^^
<LinuxGuy2009> duanedesign: Yeah I believe it was a foler that i created at one time and then deleted and its just sitting there now and is in perpetual uploading state. Cant delete it.
<duanedesign> Are you using Karmic or Lucid?
<LinuxGuy2009> I just tried to cancel my subsciption and reactivate and that didnt seem to work.
<LinuxGuy2009> Lucid
<duanedesign> ok
<LinuxGuy2009> Is there an option to start the account from scratch, clean slate?
<duanedesign> LinuxGuy2009: could you run the following in a Terminaql
<duanedesign> u1sdtool --list-folders
<LinuxGuy2009> Sure
<duanedesign> and see if the folder shows up there
<LinuxGuy2009> duanedesign: "No Folders" the folder only shows on the web interface.
<LinuxGuy2009> hmmm  I need a reset button.
<duanedesign> LinuxGuy2009: I have a couple of those in my folder. They are grey and say uploading?
<LinuxGuy2009> Yeah exactly
<LinuxGuy2009> Only its been "uploading" for two months. hehe
<duanedesign> I am not positive how to get rid of them.
<duanedesign> other than adding file icons to the webui, i dont think they hurt anything
<LinuxGuy2009> I dont think the ubuntu one is syncing with my ubuntu-one local folder either.
<LinuxGuy2009> Its always in a state of disconnected and cant get it to connect
<duanedesign> LinuxGuy2009: so what does it say when you run the command:  u1sdtool -s
<duanedesign> you can post multilines of text at http://paste.ubuntu.com
<LinuxGuy2009> http://paste.ubuntu.com/433897/
<duanedesign> LinuxGuy2009: LinuxGuy2009 do you have anything in this file  ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/syncdaemon-exceptions.log
<LinuxGuy2009> Have like 6 of em you just want the newest dated one?
<duanedesign> yes. the one that is just syncdaemon-exceptions.log should be the newest
<LinuxGuy2009> 2010-05-15 11:16:11,444 - ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.ActionQueue - ERROR - The request 'oauth_authenticate' failed with the error:
<LinuxGuy2009> AUTHENTICATION_FAILED
<LinuxGuy2009> Everytime I open the Ubuntu-One preferences window I get an error message "got empty result for devices list"
<duanedesign> ahhh
<duanedesign> ok thats helpful
<LinuxGuy2009> Unable to add my machine on the web site too.
<duanedesign> The fix for that has been commited, i believe, and should be available soon. In the meantime the workaround is pretty easy.
<duanedesign> Open Applications->Accessories->Passwords and Encryption Keys
<duanedesign> Look for the Ubuntu One Token
<LinuxGuy2009> yep
<duanedesign> r-click and delete
<LinuxGuy2009> Ok so then it will create a new one?
<duanedesign> yep
<LinuxGuy2009> cool Ill try to reconnect
<duanedesign> we are going to re authorize your computer with ubuntu oNe
<duanedesign> Go to https://one.ubuntu.com/account/machines/
<LinuxGuy2009> Yep that did it.
<LinuxGuy2009> Thanks I appreciate the help.
<duanedesign> alright, great
<LinuxGuy2009> This a common bug and is being worked on you think?
<duanedesign> yes
<LinuxGuy2009> Ok good to hear.
<duanedesign> bug 576263
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 576263 in ubuntuone-client "Ubuntu One Preferences - "Got empty result for devices list."" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/576263
<LinuxGuy2009> wow 8 people on that one
<duanedesign> LinuxGuy2009: yeah make sure you hit effects me
<LinuxGuy2009> duanedesign: I don't understand you.
<duanedesign> LinuxGuy2009: the line at the top of the bug ' This bug affects 8 people. Does this bug affect you?'
<LinuxGuy2009> duanedesign: Oh yeah I forgot. Good call.
<duanedesign> turn up the heat ;)
<LinuxGuy2009> If I wanted to file a bug about the file/folder uploading forever bug, what package would I file against with "ubuntu-bug <packagename>"?
<duanedesign> if its for the webUI file it against  ubuntuone-servers
<LinuxGuy2009> Ok cool thanks
<duanedesign> LinuxGuy2009: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-servers/+filebug
<LinuxGuy2009> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-client/+bug/576699
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 576699 in ubuntuone-servers "Ubuntu One Website Account: Files say "uploading", but never upload" [High,Confirmed]
<LinuxGuy2009> Looks like its already been reported. Good.
<duanedesign> i have been meaning to ask about that bug. If I find out anything interesting on Monday Ill comment on your bug.
<lotharmat> Finally got the CouchDB client working!
<duanedesign> :)
<s_ander> hello
<duanedesign> hello
<s_ander> is it correct that phone sync is not working right now as well ?
<duanedesign> let me check locally
<s_ander> okay, thanks ..
<duanedesign> mine didnt sync..Server Failure: error code 511
<s_ander> duanedesign: thanks for trying... i'll just wait until it gets fixed.
<rye> duanedesign, hi, got back from uds
<rye> beuno, ^
<rye> beuno, phonesync?
<duanedesign> hello rye
<duanedesign> glad your trip was safe
<rye> duanedesign, confirming couchdb being down... again
<duanedesign> rye: what are the grey files thaat get 'stuck' in the web UI
<duanedesign> the file will be gone locally, but a placeholder appears in the WebUI
<rye> duanedesign, MakeFile()s that did not get any content (i.e. basically the client disconnected and did not have chance to unlink
<rye> duanedesign, gone locally ?
<duanedesign> rye: yes
<duanedesign> Let me boot the other machine
<duanedesign> could be on there
<yanicklandry> I am having problems accessing music I bought on the Ubuntu One Music Store, can somebody help me ?
<rye> yanicklandry, are the music files appearing in your Ubuntu One web interface?
<yanicklandry> no, they don't
<yanicklandry> I have the following message : "We're sorry. Something's not working correctly. Please try again or check the Ubuntu One status page. If this issue continues, please file a bug. Thanks!"
<directhex> i have a track which downloaded, but hasn't been noticed by the music store widget. i think it's utf-8 failure
<jlolling> Can anybody give me a hint how Ubuntu One synchronizing with desktop works
<jlolling> by
<mei> hello
<mei> I have a question about ubuntuoen
<mei> I have a question about ubuntuone
<mei> Can anyone help me?
<alex____> hi all! can someone tell me how to register my computer in ubuntu one? I have followed the steps advised in the howto, but can't find the 'add computer' button described in the manual
<beuno> alex____, try: http://bit.ly/caHbOf
<alex____> beuno: the commands in the tutorial you send me worked fine, thx a lot for the fast and efficient reply! enjoy the weekend.
<beuno> thanks, you too
#ubuntuone 2010-05-16
<rotten777> anyone have any idea of how to remove a folder that is trying to sync from the u1 sync? it was marked as a child under another folder I marked to sync but I moved it and don't want to sync it
<RyR88> Is the website down right now? I am new to this "One" service and wanted to try it, but I keep getting an error anytime I try to go to the website.
<kermiac> RyR88: try now
<kermiac> seems like there was a temporary hiccup (just guessing). It was down but seems to be working again now
<RyR88> Oh! O.o very good
<RyR88> Thanks! XD
<kermiac> np RyR88 :)
<The_Letter_M> hello
<The_Letter_M> how do I get Ubuntu One stared?
<The_Letter_M> started
<nijaba> The_Letter_M: on 10.04LTS got to the "me" menu (the one that has your login name) and select "ubuntu one..."
<nijaba> However, I am currently having U1 returning "Error: INTERNAL SERVER ERROR" so I guess there might be a maintenance going on
<The_Letter_M> nijaba,  thank you
<The_Letter_M> So that leads to my next question: I've been using Xubuntu and recently installed Gnome. Do I need to install another package to make the "Me" Menu available?
<feasty> looks like the site has gone down
<feasty> server error
<knittl> hi. ubuntuone stopped working for me like 5 months ago
<knittl> now i want to use it again xD
<knittl> honk (?)
<dobey> aare you on 10.04?
<knittl> 10.10, but it didn't work in 10.04 either
<knittl> i was using 10.04 since alpha 3 i think
<Elvis> hey
<dobey> didn't work how? :)
<Elvis> I have an Ubuntu One question
<dobey> Elvis: just ask and if anyone can answer, they will
<knittl> dobey: doesn't sync or crashed a lot
<Elvis> I've only been using it since i installed lucid
<Elvis> but seem to be having some problems
<Elvis> i have 2 folders in my home directory to sync
<Elvis> these have been succesfully created on  the server
<dobey> knittl: can you describe the issue any more specifically than that? i'm not aware of any "crashes a lot" issues
<knittl> dobey: the syncdaemon would crash on startup
<Elvis> now i have connected my laptop as well
<knittl> it's not happening anymore
<dobey> knittl: did you file a bug with the traceback?
<knittl> i now deleted all ubuntuone folders in .local, .share and .config
<Elvis> and my laptop has a merged version of the folders
<knittl> and removed my machine online
<Elvis> only
<knittl> but i cannot add it now xD
<dobey> knittl: did you remove the token from your local keyring also?
<knittl> no, i don't think so
<Elvis> I wanted to rename a few folders within the folder being synced, and now every time after a sync has been completed
<Elvis> the rename is reverted locally
<Elvis> and not changed on the server
<dobey> knittl: remove it from the keyring, make sure all the ubuntuone-* processes have stopped, then start the preferences again
<knittl> ok, doing it right now
<Elvis> aside from that, I have one other issue
<dobey> Elvis: hrmm, so only folders are synced?
<Elvis> dobey: no, on my laptop the files are synced as well
<knittl> ok, i associated my machine again
<dobey> Elvis: ok, could you please run "ubuntu-bug ubuntuone-client" to report your issue(s)?
<Elvis> at least, they sync after a long time
<Elvis> on my desktop, only folders are synced
<dobey> Elvis: yes, we're aware of the slowness problems and working on getting it fixed
<knittl> can i force a sync?
<Elvis> on my laptop, changes are actually reverted
<dobey> knittl: reconnect
<Elvis> yes, I've read that, so I guess the folder sync on my desktop could be because of that
<dobey> knittl: but it's going to be a bit slow :)
<Elvis> only the revert of the rename can't be caused by slowness, can it?
<knittl> dobey: hm, what?
<dobey> Elvis: well there have been other reports of only folders being synced as well, so perhaps you are hitting one of those issues, or another one?
<Elvis> well, I'm having 2 issues
<Elvis> one of em is indeed the folder sync (on one of the clients)
<knittl> there was a sync now button in nautilus, where has it gone?
<Elvis> another one is the changes being reverted
<dobey> knittl: disconnect/reconnect will cause it to rescan and sync, but we are being bombarded by new users since lucid release
<dobey> knittl: there never was such a button
<knittl> there was!
<knittl> in folder ubuntu one
<dobey> knittl: there was a connect/disconnect button, but it's in ubuntuone-preferences now
<knittl> i remember a button on the right side
<dobey> knittl: nope, just connect/disconnect. i wrote that code :)
<knittl> hm ok, maybe it was labeled with connect now
<knittl> :D
<knittl> ok, stupid new users! :>
<knittl> i'll just wait then and hope it works again now
<knittl> at least there's a lot of background cpu work going on
<knittl> ubuntuone-syncd 50 %. good, i think it's working.
<dobey> hehe, we're happy to have them, but it's hard to work on scaling when you're starting out with lots of users, rather than gradual increases :)
<knittl> thank you dobey!
<dobey> no problem
<knittl> i think at some point in the pre-release phase something was changed and then it didn't work again
<dobey> well, it's doing something. u1sdtool --status will give you more info than that, in a terminal, if you want
<knittl> quick question, in startup application, what do i need to have for ubuntuone? i had two entries
<knittl> state: local_rescan
<knittl> woohoo
<dobey> knittl: ubuntuone-client-applet is no more, so just the one that runs ubuntuone-launch is needed
<knittl> the /bin/sh -c [$HOME/Ubuntu\ One] && ubuntu1-launch?
<dobey> yes
<knittl> ok, great :)
<knittl> it synced!
<dobey> great!
<knittl> :)
<Acheem> Greetings from Jamaica
<dobey> Elvis: if you could file bugs for issues so we can track them and the developers can get the necessary info, that would be great. thanks. sorry it's not working well for you
<Elvis> I will
<Elvis> am just trying something
<Elvis> disconnecting all my clients
<Elvis> and reinstalling ubuntu one client on my laptop, to connect it again
<Elvis> then see if I can get just my laptop to sync with the server
<Elvis> to rule out the fact that my clients may be conflicting each other
<Elvis> and to make sure I don't have messed up config somewhere
<dobey> ok, i have to go, but if you file bugs, you'll definitely get some follow-up on your issues :)
<Elvis> ok thanks, I will
<Elvis> but first I'll make sure I can file a bug report that's useful
<Elvis> as in: 1 problem at a time :p
<Elvis> brb, restarting gnome
<mmaheu> I have setup two accounts, but have yet to see any "Add This Computer" link. This is a brand new upgraded to Ubuntu 10.0.4
<Elvis> ok I gotta go now
<Elvis> I reconnected my laptop and will try to get it to sync
<Elvis> if that works, i'll add the desktop again
<Elvis> and am saving the steps i take to do this
<Elvis> once something fails, I will report a bug with these steps
<davel_> anyone able to explain why there is no "Add Computer" button?
<lakatoc> Can anyo ne help me out?
<lakatoc> hello?....
<lakatoc> hello?....
<lakatoc> echo!..echo...ech....
<Elvis> don't know if I can help lakatoc
<Elvis> but what's the problem?
<lakatoc> I understand UbuntuOne Contanct synchronization is disabled, right now, yes?
<Elvis>     * Monday, May 3, 2010 at 14:32 UTC: Sync between your desktops and the cloud is currently disabled.
<Elvis> so yes
<lakatoc> Then why is it that certain people can still synch contacts :P
<lakatoc> not me, but I read in the forums of a few people who can
<Elvis> hmm i have no idea :p
<Elvis> personally I haven't tried it since I want to get file sync to work properly first
<Elvis> am a new user myself
<lakatoc> file sync isn't working for you?
<StefanVeselinov> hi there :)
<schrotti> hi @all, ist here someone who can explain me why itś not possible to sync my iphone Adressbook with evolution via ubuntuone??
<kklimonda> syncing of contacts between u1 and desktop is currently disabled
<jerry_> what is the problem with the notes sync ?
<duffydack> bookmarks working yet?  I cant get it working, never have...
<beuno> duffydack, no, we need to turn on couchdb replication again
<beuno> and haven't gotten the new servers online yet
<duffydack> beuno, ah, ok.  np
<efoley> Greetings dudes (and dudettes), I am Eli, and I will be porting U1 to the MeeGo (Moblin + Maemo) platform this summer for Google's summer of code. It's nice to meet y'all :)
<Lademord> Hey, I'm currently sync'ing my Google Contacts with an address book in Evolution. Is there any way of sync'ing those same contacts with Ubuntu One without having to make duplicate address books?
<Lademord> honk :)
<efoley> Lademord, my understanding is that you can make any directory an ubuntu one directory
<efoley> so you should be able to sync your evolution contacts directory
<Lademord> Ah. Nice. I just have to figure out where that is, then :)
<efoley> duh, you probably meant syncing your contacts to the U1 couchdb, not just backing up the files
<efoley> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOne/Tutorials/Contacts
<efoley> here's a tutorial on doing that
<nateb> can someone help my diagnose a slow (or non) syncing issue with 10.04
<zozoR> hi
<zozoR> is it possible for ubuntu one to delete your files, without you go on the web manager and press a delete button?
<zozoR> been using it for some source code on a project, so i just syncronized my project with it.. now some of the files are gone
<zozoR> so just to find out if its ubuntu one or my IDE (which i would find weird..)
<zozoR> and also, is it possible to recover what was on the cloud like, 7 days ago or so?
<zozoR> honk
<zozoR> ''
<mkarnicki> guys, are there any common tools to make GUI mockups (in sense of drawings)? I have seen similarly-themed GUI drawings on ubuntu wiki here and there
<mkarnicki> btw sorry for asking this here, I just know we have developers here also
<mkarnicki> and it's pretty U1 related ^ ^
<tritium> kermiac: ubuntuone
<tritium> Notes and Contacts sync between desktops and the cloud is disabled while we ramp up for the new users. Sorry for the inconvenience.
<frogdog> what would I put in the "remote database" field in my syncsettings on my cell?
<tritium> This is what I was referring to a couple of days ago.  I am still unable to sync notes.
<frogdog> for my contacts that is?
<frogdog> its an old nokia 6680 by the way, symbian v.X
<dobey> mkarnicki: if you're referring to the "pretty" mock-ups that look like Ambience theme, those were drawn by design team. If you mean the wireframes in the specs, those were made with Balsamiq.
<duffydack> I just published a file to U1 and copied URL (http://ubuntuone.com/p/3zj/) and it wont display.
<duffydack> you`ll see the errors on the page..  one of them is Zero Sized Reply
<mkarnicki> dobey: ah, balsamiq it is then. I've got the link, thanks!
<kermiac> tritium: notes sync is not disabled & should be working. That message on the u1 dashboard is slightly outdated/wrong. apart from a few intermittent hiccups with couch, notes sync should be working. Have you filed a bug report?
<frogdog> whats the databasename for contacts?
<frogdog> must fill something in in my phone
<tritium> kermiac: well, it's not working.  No, I've not filed a bug report.  Not sure what I'd report it against -- Tomboy?  desktopcouch?  *-ubuntuone-*?
<tritium> At this point, I'll just do a fresh install, and manually backup/restore my notes.
#ubuntuone 2011-05-09
<fagan> morning everyone and happy UDS
<jamalta> I'm sure everyone's busy with UDS and such... so I probably should use the mailing list, but I think I broke notes on my U1 :(
<jamalta> While playing with the API I did a put request, and now I get a 500 whenever I go to /notes.
<jamalta> I guess I'll do testing on a local Snowy instance instead >.>
<fagan> jamalta: I dont think any of the people who could answer you are around
<fagan> and im not really good with the API yet
<jamalta> fagan: Yeah, I figured not :(
<jamalta> I'll just post an email to the mailing list and wait for a response..
<jamalta> fagan: Thanks!
<fagan> jamalta: cool good luck
<jamalta> fagan: ty!
<karni> popey: thanks for the keynote upload!
<popey> np :)
<fagan> karni: you werent listening live for shame
<fagan> :)
<karni> fagan: yeah, it's a shame. i got up at 9:40 :P
<fagan> karni: I havent got food yet
<fagan> L.
<fagan> :/
<karni> fagan: me either. it's 11:27 here. and you've listened (been?) to the key note! it said, "EAT!"
<karni> fagan: vegetable. it's good for you ;D
<fagan> karni: hah
<fagan> Ive watched it on the stream
<karni> fagan: you're not at Budapest?
<karni> fagan: stream? so it was streamed?
<fagan> karni: not in budapest
<karni> ack
<fagan> and yeah there was a video stream
<fagan> id love to be there but im surplus to requirements :)
 * fagan switches to the desktop's IRC
<karni> fagan: how can you be 'surplus to requirements'? is it a metaphor?
<fagan> karni: it means that im not really needed there
<karni> fagan: I see. I did try to understand that literally :)
<fagan> karni: id be an added extra if I went, that im not exactly needed as much as lets say ralsina there :)
<karni> ah! I was thinking of personal requirements xD
<karni> got it
 * fagan makes food while he cant actually contribute to the sessions since icecast is acting up
 * fagan goes 1 step further and plays some heroes of newerth while he is waiting 
<fagan> (it was either that or watch american idol
<fagan> )
<duanedesign> morning all
<fagan> damn the server
<fagan> :/
<fagan> anyway it will probably be better after lunch
<fagan> or *should* be
<karni> 3 days ago we had snow. today it's 28C in shadow heh.
<duanedesign> :)
<karni> duanedesign: what u listening on?
 * karni prepares lunch
<karni> omg huba! /me is in
<duanedesign> karni: the U1 API session'
<karni> duanedesign: yeah! me too
<fagan> here is a lot better
<karni> my tracepath doesn't look good either..
<karni> 15 hops and started 'no reply', interesting
<karni> Hmm. I should just grab this stream on my phone and go prep the lunch heh :)
<fagan> karni: so maybe its something bigger
<fagan> karni: http://paste.ubuntu.com/605237/
<fagan> too many hops means host unreachable
<karni> fagan: http://paste.ubuntu.com/605238/
<fagan> oh you didnt see it through
<fagan> karni: ok im sure its something with the hotel's internet
<fagan> I just traced a few more .hu sites and I got there in like 18 hops but with no timeouts
<karni> fagan: wouldn't it fail for me either? I'm listening to another stream, very clear and good quality sound.
<fagan> karni: different directions
<fagan> you are taking a different path through all the mess of connections
 * fagan knows a little bit about whats going on so has a good idea 
<fagan> thisfred: tell mandel that if he has any merges to email me (but I guess he wont)
 * fagan is giving up on remote participation 
<fagan> And will get to the next UDS in person if I have to build a plane and sleep in a lagoon
<fagan> although ill have to test my plane because obviously there is going to be crap loads of bugs in it
<fagan> ok IS say that the audio issue should be better now
<fagan> and the traceroute was a lot better too
<jamalta> hello
<fagan> hey jamalta
<jamalta> fagan: hey again! how's it going?
<fagan> jamalta: good good
<fagan> having an issue?
<jamalta> fagan: same issues as last night :).. doubt i'll get any help this week, though.
<fagan> jamalta: :/
<jamalta> hehe, it's no big deal.
<fagan> yeah what id say is come during the day when a session for the UDS about Ubuntu one is on
<jamalta> i have all my notes backed up locally
<fagan> they should be around and active then
<fagan> there are only like 4 of us that didnt go
<fagan> dobey is the one you would want to talk to I think
<jamalta> fagan: ah, okay :)
<jamalta> thanks
<jamalta> also, does u1 use snowy for the backend for notes?
<jamalta> just curious.. i guess it doesn't really matter.
<fagan> jamalta: no
<jamalta> ah ok
<fagan> we have our own plugin
<jamalta> cool :)
<fagan> jamalta: im sure they would know how to fix it in 5 mins what ever is going wrong I just dont know
<jamalta> fagan: yeah, ... well i'm just waiting for the "Ugh... what an idiot."
<jamalta> Hehe
<fagan> jamalta: ah no, no one on the team except mandel would think that :D
<jamalta> haha
<fagan> jamalta: generally im the idiot around here being the intern
<fagan> so your good :)
<jamalta> Well, my request was mostly valid.. I just used a bogus last-change-revision when I did a PUT
<fagan> jamalta: interesting
<jamalta> fagan: haha, so you're interning on U1? Very cool.
<jamalta> how are you liking it?
<fagan> jamalta: yeah
<fagan> its cool
<fagan> quiet these past 2 weeks with the UDS and post release lull
<fagan> but its cool
<jamalta> ah, that makes sense
<fagan> anyway just come back during the day and you should find someone
<jamalta> fagan: during the day for what TZ? :P
<jamalta> It's 9am for me...
<fagan> jamalta: em well everyone is on hungary time atm
<fagan> jamalta: so looks like not your timezone
<jamalta> fagan: that's true. although everyone's going to be busy for UDS.. :)
<jamalta> it's no problem waiting.. i just want my notes to work eventually, considering i'm writing a client so i can sync back to them :]
<fagan> jamalta: well not busy enough not to answer queries
<jamalta> fagan: ah, ok :) well i'll keep coming around when i can and see if i can catch anyone
<fagan> sorry I couldnt be more help
<jamalta> thank you so much for your time!
<fagan> np
<jamalta> fagan: oh it's np, don't worry about it :)
<fagan> jamalta: its cool
<fagan> talk soon :)
<duanedesign> jamalta: ping
<duanedesign> jamalta: could you please try https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-servers/+bug/636492/comments/2
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 636492 in ubuntuone-servers "Can't Sync Tomboy with U1: 500 Error (probably malformed server data) (affects: 1) (heat: 3)" [High,Incomplete]
<jamalta> duanedesign: haiii
<duanedesign> hello
<jamalta> i'll try this in a bit
<jamalta> i broke the account myself by sending it...
<jamalta> uh, i don't have the log anymore
<jamalta> well, it was a request with an invalid last-change-revision
<duanedesign> well i hope that helps
<jamalta> just to clarify, is a PUT with something like {"last-change-revision": n, "note-changes":[...array of notes...]} work?
<jamalta> i mean, is that the valid way to upload a note?
<jamalta> OH THIS IS AWESOME
<jamalta> duanedesign: Thank you!
<jamalta> it had nothing to do with my last-change-rev... it was because i didn't set a last-change-date :)
<jamalta> [5/10] "Test Up":  ERROR:
<jamalta> 	728f38e4-8312-435b-bac0-91e92a6c6f12: last-change-date is not set
<jamalta> 	https://one.ubuntu.com/notes/view/728f38e4-8312-435b-bac0-91e92a6c6f12
 * jamalta should've probably used paste.ubuntu.com instead >.>
<jamalta> thanks, this script is very handy
<jamalta> fixed!
<jamalta> duanedesign: ty so much :) that script was very handy
<jamalta> i guess i'll have to get my app to start updating the change date now...
 * jamalta hates dealing with dates
<duanedesign> ahh cool
<duanedesign> jamalta: what app are you making?
<jamalta> duanedesign: working on an android app to take notes and i want it to sync with u1
<duanedesign> sounds cool
<jamalta> all the note apps for android i've used are generally really bad...
<duanedesign> jamalta: if you want list your app here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOne/ThirdPartyProjects
<jamalta> duanedesign: oh sweet! will do once it's a bit more developed.
<jamalta> as you can see from my example, it'll break your u1 right now :)
<duanedesign> :)
<duanedesign> well good luck, i look foreard to seeing what you make
<duanedesign> forward*
<jamalta> thanks!
#ubuntuone 2011-05-10
<karni> good night!
<fagan> morning
<duanedesign> morning all
<karni> hi duanedesign
<duanedesign> hello karni
<duanedesign> rye: are you around?
<fagan> duanedesign: I dont think he is
<fagan> Im sick today so im just listening to the sessions
<duanedesign> ugh, hope you get to feeling better
<fagan> duanedesign: ah its just the flu
<duanedesign> :(
<fagan> ill be ok tomorrow just feel weird today
 * fagan bounces back quickly 
<duanedesign> that is good
<duanedesign> i have not been sick in quite awhile...knock on wood
<duanedesign> joshuahoover: you have a second?
<joshuahoover> sure, what's up?
<duanedesign> joshuahoover: was just answering some threads on the forums and came across one I thought I should bring to someones attention.
<duanedesign> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1754024
<joshuahoover> looking...
<joshuahoover> hmmm...ok, this is ubuntu sso related...i'm going to track someone down here who works on that to get some help
<joshuahoover> i know we have trouble getting through to some email providers, but not gmail so this is strange
<duanedesign> cool, thanks.
<fagan> hehe I just looked at the metal section of the u1ms and there were lots of funny missplacements of some bands
<fagan> the red hot chilli peppers are the biggest one
<fagan> :)
<mandel> ralsina: ping
#ubuntuone 2011-05-11
<fagan> morning
<mandel> morning all!
<fagan> norning mandel
<fagan> hows UDS so far
<mandel> fagan: tiring :P
<mandel> fagan: I've got a branch for you to review, give me some minutes and I'll provide you the url
<fagan> mandel: sure
 * fagan isnt doing anything at the moment 
<fagan> (watching glee hehehehe)
 * fagan just realised that he shouldnt have admitted that 
<mandel> fagan: please take a look at this https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-client/provide_windows_vm_helper/+merge/60586
<fagan> mandel: on it
<karni> Good morning
<duanedesign> morning all
<thisfred> anyone aching to do a review: https://code.launchpad.net/~thisfred/ubuntuone-client/fix-grammar/+merge/60599
<fagan> thisfred: +1 and everyone who reviews branches is a stones throw away
<fagan> so for a second you would need one of them
<teknico> thisfred, approved
<teknico> oh, he's gone
<fagan> oh teknico I didnt know you review stuff for desktop+
<karni> fagan: why not?
<teknico> fagan, I'm not ideologically opposed to it ;-P
<fagan> teknico: hah
<teknico> especially if it's fairly trivial stuff ;-)
<fagan> karni: I just didnt think that the people on other teams did that
<karni> fagan: it's one, big family ;)
<fagan> karni: hehehe
 * fagan remembers that he can review everyones branches 
<zghaia> can Ubuntu one be used by proxy??
<fagan> wow people really do expect that questions get answered in 15 secs or less
<zghaia_> I can't login Ubuntu one by proxy.
<mandel> facundobatista: ping
<mandel> fagan: ping
<fagan> mandel: yeah sorry was listening in on sessions will get to the merge after this one
<fagan> mandel: unless you have another
<fagan> :D
<mandel> no, I wanted the one I sent
<fagan> mandel: oh ok ill go run the tests, I already read down though the code
<fagan> mandel: +1
<fagan> sorry about the wait
<mandel> np
<fagan> mandel: anyway if you have more even after 5 just ping away and ill get to it
<fagan> I havent really been entirely productive over the week so far so its ok :)
<joumetal> hi. how about u1sdtool --last-synced option. then it would be easier to see new shared files.
<dobey> joumetal: if you have gnome-activity-journal installed, should be possible to seeh what synced when, in there
<fagan> dobey: you can make a dataprovider to tell it that
<fagan> oh you mean *should* it
<dobey> we stick stuff in zg already if it's installed
<dobey> at least, on 11.04 we do
<fagan> dobey: I didnt know that how come we arent using that info then
<fagan> oh well I suppose we can use it for the lense
<dobey> using it for what?
<joumetal> thanks. i am testing gnome-activity-journal now.
<fagan> dobey: I suppose we could list the files downloaded in order or something
<fagan> dobey: there isnt much point in doing it for anything else
<dobey> i have no idea what you mean
<fagan> dobey: its cool im just terrible at explaining
<fagan> I was just saying we could just have a recent thing in the ubuntu one unity lense or something that lists out the stuff that was downloaded by u1
 * fagan missed the session about the lense though :/
<fagan> I was just saying that would be the only thing you could use the zeitgeist info for
<fagan> anyway doesnt matter
<fagan> :)
<postfuturist> Arrrgh... I keep getting notices from Ubuntu One that files are syncing to the cloud in Natty, which would be fine, except that I turned off file sync and cancelled my storage weeks ago. Each time I open the Ubuntu One client, I find that I am actively syncing files, and disable everything. I've had to do this multiple times. At what point does Ubuntu One stop syncing files after I've attempted to disabled the service multiple times? I had or
<postfuturist> iginally cancelled the service after using it for several months since it would take literally weeks to for files to decide to sync. Now that I don't want it, it seems I can't keep it from syncing files.
<karni> postfuturist: Out of curiosity, why would you "open the Ubuntu One client" if you don't want to sync files?
<postfuturist> karni: I open it only to disable the file sync. I know files are syncing (before opening _anything_) because of notifications that pop up.
<karni> ah..
<karni> postfuturist: maybe apt-get remove ubuntuone-client would do the trick ;) ?
<karni> postfuturist: oh wait, I misread that
<karni> postfuturist: right, it should disable the sync :/
<postfuturist> if there is some piece I can remove that will guarantee that file sync will stop happening, I'd be grateful.
<karni> postfuturist: I'm sorry it doesn't work for you. If this is what you wish, you can do: sudo apt-get remove ubuntuone-client (which will ask for your administrator password)
<karni> postfuturist: and I'm not saying that as a support staff, just as a user
<postfuturist> karni: thanks
<karni> postfuturist: you can idle on the channel for a better answer, if there is one.
<fagan> postfuturist: that is a known bug
<fagan> we are going to do something about it soonish but I dont know if it will be ever fixed in natty
<fagan> id say it will be 11.10 before someone fixes it
<postfuturist> fagan: That's too bad. I got almost the exact same answer before when files were taking forever to sync.
<Bookman> I see that status for ubuntuone file sharing says that it is being worked on to fix 'degraded' performance.  Does that mean that it should be working at all, or does it mean that no, it is down
<Bookman> My Ubuntu One Control Panel just keeps on saying 'File Sync starting...'.  I don't thing anything is really happening.
<Bookman> Anyone here to help me troubleshoot Ubuntu One to see if it is even setup correctly on my computer?
<Bookman> Here is the result of --status:
<Bookman>     connection: With User With Network
<Bookman>     description: doing local rescan
<Bookman>     is_connected: False
<Bookman>     is_error: False
<Bookman>     is_online: False
<Bookman>     queues: WORKING
<dobey> Bookman: that says you are disconnected. degrated service means you may or may not be able to connect, and if you do, the service may perform more slowly or not as well as it normally would otherwise.
<Bookman> dobey, Thanks
<karni> I see new files in the webUI (uploaded by my client), but they're not syncing down to my laptop. They are in ~/Ubuntu One folder, and my syncdaemon is connected, with user, with network.
<karni> How is that possible?
<karni> Hmm.. I'll check that tomorrow.
#ubuntuone 2011-05-12
<Bookman> Is the service going to be down much longer?  I am just trying this again since about 2 years ago and the reliability certainly seems no better!!!
<Bookman> Dropbox, by the way, just keeps on working away.
<duanedesign> Bookman: what version of Ubutnu are you running? Are you using the default client or a Nightliess PPA?
<Bookman> 11.04
<Bookman> And whatever it comes with
<duanedesign> Bookman: ok. odd I have had pretty good luck with that version.
<duanedesign> Bookman: what do you get from running the command.  u1sdtool -s
<Bookman> Yeah, I need more than luck.  I wnat reliability.
<Bookman> State: LOCAL_RESCAN
<Bookman>     connection: With User With Network
<Bookman>     description: doing local rescan
<Bookman>     is_connected: False
<Bookman>     is_error: False
<Bookman>     is_online: False
<Bookman>     queues: WORKING
<duanedesign> i can /.cache/ubuntuone/log/syncdaemon-exceptions.log
<duanedesign> oops
<duanedesign> does this file containing anything:    gedit ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/syncdaemon-exceptions.log
<Bookman> I understand
<Bookman> Yes, do you want to see the one dated?
<duanedesign> the one without the date would be the newest.
<duanedesign> if thie is something in it could youpastebin it?
<Bookman> http://pastebin.ca/2057135
<duanedesign> Bookman: oh boy I one have not seen before.  Let me look and ask around and see if i can find something out
<Bookman> It's not a big deal.  I have dropbox working, and have for a long time.  I just thought it would be nice to put that money into Ubuntu instead of dropbox.
<duanedesign> #663860
<duanedesign> bug #663860
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 663860 in ubuntuone-client "ubuntu one doesn't connect after upgrade to maverick (affects: 3) (heat: 14)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/663860
<duanedesign> ok looks like we can confirm that bug
<duanedesign> ans hopefully they will then tak a look at that ASAP
<duanedesign> if you would like to, you can subscribe to the report to get updates on its progress
<Bookman> No worries and thanks for the help.  I'll try again in a couple more releases.
<duanedesign> Bookman: well thank you for helping to confirm the bug that helps
<Bookman> No problem....Dropbox just keeps on working away!
<Bookman> Have a great night.
<duanedesign> you too Bookman
<duanedesign> fagan: i was able to confirm the bug above^^. Noticed you commented on it so I thought I would mention FWIW.
<duanedesign> .50
<jdobrien> duanedesign, you confirmed that upgrading to maverick breaks ubuntuone-client?
<duanedesign> jdobrien: hmmm, no.This was an upgrade to natty/
<jdobrien> duanedesign, looks like the comments deviated from th original bug report
 * duanedesign nods
<duanedesign> I could agree with that. Might of bit a bit hasty to draw the connection. I guess fagans comments were about all the updates in Maverick.
<duanedesign> jdobrien: I will change it back to incomplete to await an update from the op.
<igjohn> hello everyone , is there anyone willing to help with setting up my dedicated server ?
<igjohn> i have isseus with the NOC and virtualization
<igjohn> NIC
<thisfred> ralsina: so private meeting is not 9am, right?
<dobey> mail said 11
<dobey> where is you?
<thisfred> dobey: jokal, ubuntu-dev-tools
<dobey> ah
<fagan> morning
<karni> Hi #ubuntuone, my U1 is not syncing :D I need help.
<karni> In the web UI I see new files (that I have uploaded) under ~/Ubuntu One (so, on the top of /files ), but they're not coming down to my laptop.
<karni> My SD is idle, everything seems to be working fine.
<igjohn> hi ubuntu , i need help with my dedicated server
<karni> I did refresh volumes and rescan from scratch  the '' volume, --waiting is still empty.
<karni> igjohn: You're sure in the right #channel? What's your question?
<karni> igjohn: This is Ubuntu One channel, you probably want #ubuntu or #ubuntu-server(s)
<igjohn> anywhere i can egt help with troubleshooting my ubuntu server
<karni> igjohn: /join #ubuntu-server
<igjohn> ty
<karni> yw
<karni> nvm my question, I received help :)
<thisfred> CardinalFang: yo, can you join #ubuntu-uds-mikszath, if you havent already?
<CardinalFang> thisfred, hi.
<shane4kubuntu> ok, I have switched to kde, and with every new version, I always give u1 another shot to see how it is going, I  installed u1 in kde, but don't see it, what do I need to do to get u1 installed/running with kde?
<shane4kubuntu> hmm, not a lot of action here. :)  does anyone know what I need to do to get u1 working, runnning on KDE?
<fagan> shane4kubuntu: its late and its UDS week thats why you didnt get an answer quickly
<fagan> shane4kubuntu: what version are you on?
<shane4kubuntu> ahh, ok, understood, is there anything special I need to install on kde to get u1 up and running?
<shane4kubuntu> fagan: I'm on 11.04
<shane4kubuntu> latest.
<fagan> shane4kubuntu: ok give me a sec just need to double check something
<shane4kubuntu> fagan: ok, I googled a bit, but came up with old stuff, 9.10, 10.10 etc.
<fagan> shane4kubuntu: ok I cant find how to do it myself could you come between 9-5GMT please and someone else can answer
<fagan> shane4kubuntu: I havent tried it so I cant really help too much
<fagan> sorry about t~hat
<fagan> :/
<shane4kubuntu> fagan: 9-5GMT  I'm trying to figure out what time that would be in EST
<shane4kubuntu> I will tinker around, I installed a few u1 packages, but don't seem to see anything I can run.
<shane4kubuntu> fagan: appreciate you looking.
<fagan> http://www.timeanddate.com/
<fagan> shane4kubuntu: np
<shane4kubuntu> fagan: I'm -5 hours, so that would be -5 from GMT?  I think that is how that works
<shane4kubuntu> so 9GMT would be like 4am my time
<shane4kubuntu> and 5pm would be like 1pm my time. Ok, I think I got it figured out.
<fagan> shane4kubuntu: yeah thats right
<shane4kubuntu> ok, thanks
<fagan> so if you come around sometime between 9 and 1 your time it should be ok
<fagan> shane4kubuntu: nice name btw
<shane4kubuntu> thanks!
<fagan> its my first name too
<fagan> :D
<shane4kubuntu> ahh, ok, I been with *buntu since, Breezy days, so looks like I'm going to stick around.
<fagan> Ive been running ubuntu since gutsy and started working for canonical a month ago :)
<fagan> (as an intern)
<shane4kubuntu> great to hear, I found the article:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOne/FAQ/HowDoIInstallTheGNOMEUbuntuOneClientOnKubuntu
<shane4kubuntu> I should have thought to check the web page first.
<fagan> shane4kubuntu: I think thats a little out of date
 * fagan remembers someone had trouble with it a week ago
<shane4kubuntu> oh, well, another time I guess, thanks anyway.
<fagan> np
#ubuntuone 2011-05-13
<tntc> I know the performance is degraded during the DB fix (according to the status site), but how degraded are we talking? What's normal for ubuntuone uploads?
<fagan> tntc: there isnt really a metric on it really it depends on peak times and all that
<fagan> tntc: but it is slower than usual
<tntc> Well, my plan is to sync about 35gb of music. I'm essentially wondering how long it's gonna take when the performance problem is fixed :)
 * fagan just woke up and saw the question which was good timing 
<tntc> ah, you must be in the UK :)
<fagan> tntc: well im not going to get your hopes up it would take a good while
<fagan> tntc: im in Ireland
<tntc> oh, I expect it to take a while. I'm just wondering if the scale should be days or weeks.
<fagan> tntc: the best thing to do is just try it and leave it to upload and it will speed up when we fix the problem probably
<fagan> tntc: but definitely days maybe longer if its 35gb
<tntc> ok, that's good to know. I have 3 x 20gb storage packs, plus the mobile bit so I can stream music.
<fagan> tntc: yeah its really handy when you get it all uploaded I have it working on my phone too
<tntc> fagan: which phone?
<fagan> tntc: its a samsung something or other I cant remember the model
<tntc> Android?
<fagan> yep
<tntc> fagan: nice. I've been loving my Droid 2. Worked great while I was in France.
<fagan> tntc: nice, sorry about the speed problems but we are working on it
<fagan> tntc: oh and if you upload your fav songs first you can start using it right away
<fagan> shouldnt take that long for just a few
<tntc> oh good!
<tntc> It'll work on cellular connection or wifi, right?
<fagan> tntc: yep
<tntc> (as in, either one)
<fagan> it defaults to the wifi if your connected
<tntc> excellent!
<fagan> good good anyway
<tntc> fagan: just noticed something: I'm not sure how many songs have made it up to the cloud, but I have one folder, unknown artist. When I tap on it, I get Error: unable to parse 'None' as integer
<fagan> tntc: well they may not be uploaded yet
 * fagan thinks he remembers a bug like that in the list :/
<tntc> oh, yeah I figured they're not. I'm guessing the error is just because the folder is empty or something.
<fagan> tntc: yeah it is
<tntc> I'll hunt for the bug report. Are the mobile ubuntuone clients open source?
<fagan> but it shouldnt be doing that error and that is a bug, id say just wait and it will work itself out
<fagan> no no ill go look for the bug :)
<fagan> you just have fun and we will take it from here
<fagan> tntc: so anyway just wait it out and it will get a bit better soon
<fagan> other than that you should be good
<tntc> oh, ok :) Thanks!
<fagan> np
<fagan> morning
<shane4kubuntu> ok, what are the special loops I have to jump through to get u1 working on kubuntu?
<shane4kubuntu> I looked on the web page, but wasn't able to find  anything
<karni> fagan: yo, you know if the uds wrap up is streamed somewhere?
<karni> fagan: ballroom.ogg is streaming music
<fagan> karni: wasnt listening myself
<karni> kk
<fagan> karni: I presume its the ballroom but they forgot to turn it on
<karni> fagan: possibly :/
<beuno> it hasn't started yet
<fagan> beuno: ah then ill listen in too
<aquariuso> cparrino ping
<beuno> now its starting
<karni> fagan: stream is on
<fagan> nice im all over it :D
<karni> fagan: xD
 * fagan wants some amazon right now 
<fagan> :D
<karni> hehe he's fun
<fagan> yay rick
<mainerror> hey all :)
<fagan> mainerror: hey
 * mainerror is back from the UDS
<fagan> what linus is there
 * fagan is jelly
<karni> hahah :)
<karni> fagan: and the music is back ;d
<fagan> karni: that was a short round up they must really want some beer
<karni> fagan: true hehe
<fagan> obviously mandel is all over that one LD
<fagan> :D
<duanedesign> import localtime
<duanedesign> time = local time
<duanedesign> print 'good'  local timr
<duanedesign> s/local time/local_time
<karni> duanedesign: good evening :)
<blajk> beuno: ping
<fagan> duanedesign: that code would print out the time so it would be good 18:15 :D
<fagan> so you should add if time > 12 and time < 3 the_time = "afternoon" elif time > 3 the_time = "evening" else the_time = "morning"
<fagan> something like that
<fagan> but thats just playing about I could have done better with it
<fagan> :d
<karni> fagan: he could also write: print getGreeting(time())
<karni> ;)
<karni> fagan: I just read that as a pseudo code :)
<fagan> karni: I didnt know you could do that
<karni> fagan: you have weak imagination :D!
<fagan> hah
#ubuntuone 2011-05-14
<wally37> hello ubuntuone channel. I started having a problem with all my syncs about two weeks ago. I am looking for help. Anyone have some time?
<wally37> in particular, nothing is syncing (files or notes). When I run u1sdtool -- status I get: dbus.exceptions.DBusException: org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply
<wally37> I did do something stupid, and I
<wally37> I'm hoping to be able to recover from it.
<wally37> I moved sync'd files out of my ubuntu one folder since I no longer wanted them sync'd. Then I deleted them via the web interface.
<wally37> all my woes started then.
<wally37> I can tell we've all hit the Friday wall. I'll try again later this weekend. Thanks.
<ripps> How do I download binary files from Ubuntu One account using wget?
<ripps> If I use a browser it downloads fine, but if I try to do it from commandline it only downloads an html file that is about 5mb instead of file's acutal 12
<duanedesign> hello ripps
<duanedesign> ripps: unfirtnaately i do not know the ansers. If you can hang around someone from theteam might show up eith the answer
<duanedesign> or you can send an email to..
<duanedesign> ripps: https://one.ubuntu.com/support/contact/
<duanedesign> morning all
<duanedesign> 41
<duanedesign> morning all
<karni> yo duanedesign
<churristian8> hola
<hrw> hi
<hrw> can u1 finally learn handling files?
<hrw> at home I added copy of firefox profile to U1 to have it available on my conference laptop. during uds-o only laptop used those files but u1 managed to provide me config.xml and config.xml.u1-conflict and config.xml.u1-conflict.1 (sth like that)
<karni> duanedesign: what are the log files generated by syncdaemon?
<karni> duanedesign: I thought they were under ~/.local/share/ubuntuone but no luck.
<till_> approx. how many ubuntuone users are there vs. 'installs' since karmic?
#ubuntuone 2011-05-15
<marcellmars> i run nightly build on maverick. i get this error: "ERROR:ubuntuone.controlpanel.gtk.gui:Error handler received: (DBusException(dbus.String(u'Method "register" with signature "sa{ss}" on interface "com.ubuntu.sso.CredentialsManagement" doesn\'t exist\n'),),), {}" when i run ubuntuone-controlpanel-gtk
<marcellmars> also if i try to connect with u1sdtool -c and then u1sdtool -w it gives me this: "Failure: dbus.exceptions.DBusException: org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply: Did not receive a reply. Possible causes include: the remote application did not send a reply, the message bus security policy blocked the reply, the reply timeout expired, or the network connection was broken"
<marcellmars> any suggestion what should i do to make it work?
<marcellmars> i got on nightly because ubuntuone didn't work through normal installation...
<marcellmars> is there a ppa with latest version of ubuntu-sso-client?
<Snakkah> Hello. Can anyone point me to a PPA that would give me the latest version of the Ubuntu One Client (the one in Natty) in Lucid? I'm just wondering if anyone knows of a good backport available, that's all. Thanks. :)
<laszlok> is there a public ubuntu one devel channel (for apps using ubuntu one)
<mongy> my u1 file sync has stuck.  when i press disconnect, and then connect it says 'file.jpg and 3 other files are being downloaded to your computer' but nothing is happening.  I keep doing it and its saying the same thing.  I have most of the files downloaded, just those 4 left.
<mongy> gonna reboot router..
<mongy> how do I get this sync to complete ?
<Doughy> Quick question about Ubuntu one. Does encryption of files happen on the server side, before upload to servers?
#ubuntuone 2012-05-07
<mandel> morning all!
<gatox> good morning
<mandel> gatox, morning!
<mandel> gatox, how was the pyday?
<gatox> mandel, hi
<gatox> mandel, awesome!! the whole weekend was really nice!
<mandel> gatox, nice! ok, I need to go to have lunch, shall we catch up with the mac port after?
<gatox> mandel, ok
<mandel> gatox, I have some interesting ideas.. specially I want to check what you and mmcc think about my approach to the 'sudo' daemon
<gatox> mandel, ack
<ralsina> good (late) morning!
<gatox> ralsina, hi
<ralsina> Any vlunteers for bug #995146 or should I take a look?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 995146 in Ubuntu One Control Panel "File sync status is incorrect: it reports "File Sync Disabled" but syncdaemon is happy and IDLE" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/995146
<gatox> ralsina, i can take a look at that
<gatox> ralsina, should i assign that bug to me?
<ralsina> gatox: sure
<gatox> ack
<ralsina> gatox: since u1sdtool shows the right status, it's probably just a silly bug in u1cp
<gatox> ralsina, yes.... i'm looking at that part
 * mandel back
<mandel> ralsina, hello!
<mandel> ralsina, I've got some small questions for you :)
<ralsina> mandel: go ahead!
<mandel> ralsina, mumble, is a lot of typing
<ralsina> mandel: ok, in 1' because my wife is on the phone and she's talking loudly
<mandel> ralsina, sure, no problem
<briancurtin> brb, need to logout and test on a non-admin account
<ralsina> mandel: starting mumble!
<mmcc> morning, folks
<briancurtin> mandel: from those jenkins failures, they dont seem to occur on my box either admin or not. is there something more special about how the tests run in jenkins that i can reproduce here? or is there a way to know we're running in jenkins?
<briancurtin> s/jenkins failures/jenkins failures from friday/
<mandel> briancurtin, sidney is the perfect man to ask those questions 'cause he did the set up
<mandel> briancurtin, worst case scenario we get in the server and take a look
<briancurtin> mandel: i'll check with him
<mandel> mmcc, do you have to time to mumble in about 15 mins or so?
<mmcc> mandel: sure
<ralsina> mmcc, mandel: we can always set a envvar to "JENKINS"
<mandel> mmcc, ok, I'll ping you when ready
<ralsina> oops, that was briancurtin, mandel: ^
<mandel> briancurtin, ralsina, and implemente and @skipIfJenkins
<briancurtin> that's exactly what i was thinking
<ralsina> mandel: right
<ralsina> luckily, jenkins jobs are bat files ;-)
<mandel> nanananananananananana na na
<mandel> batfiles!
<briancurtin> lol
<gatox> jejeje
<mandel> mmcc, mumble?
<mmcc> mandel: ok, 1 sec
<ralsina> briancurtin: how's the signing going? I saw you uploaded the instller to sign?
<briancurtin> ralsina: binaries signed, installer built with them. they haven't signed installer yet, though
<ralsina> briancurtin: you could try pinging in #is
<briancurtin> ralsina: will do, i'll try to get an ETA
<ralsina> briancurtin: if you don't get any feedback in say the next hour
<briancurtin> ok, i'll give them a bit and then ask
<ralsina> briancurtin: remember they are in UK so their EOD is about 2.5 hours away :-)
<briancurtin> ah, i figured they were spread around the globe like the rest of us. i'll keep that in mind
<ralsina> briancurtin: there is a physical signing machine somewhere
<thisfred> standup in 5!
<ralsina> me
<briancurtin> me
<gatox> me
<mmcc> me
<ralsina> mandel, thisfred, standup?
<thisfred> me
<mandel> me
<ralsina> dobey + alecu are on UDS and it's early for them
<ralsina> so, go I!
<ralsina> DONE: 1-1s, calls, canonicaladmin sweep, planning & scheming, weekend TODO: bug triaging/assigning, tech leads call (maybe) BLOCKED: no NEXT: briancurtin
<briancurtin> DONE: signed installer, computer restarted over the weekend so i didn't come back to any hints of where i left off besides i know i was trying to reproduce jenkins failures
<briancurtin> TODO: jenkins skipping, pushing on the signing, back to fixing windows stuff
<briancurtin> BLOCKED: none
<briancurtin> NEXT: gatox
 * gatox writing notes.... just a sec
<gatox> DONE:
<gatox> Swap on Friday, work on Filesystem Notifications for Mac OS, investigate a bug about file sync status
<gatox> TODO:
<gatox> Waiting for logs about the file sync status bug, keep working on filesystem notifications for mac
<gatox> BLOCKED:
<gatox> No
<gatox> mmcc, go
<mmcc> DONE:
<mmcc> got protoype of network sensing code for osx working,
<mmcc> got bit by windows VM being out of date
<mmcc> TODO: integrate network sensing code, investigate IPC options for fsevents daemon
<mmcc> BLOCKED: none
<mmcc> next: thisfred
<thisfred> DONE: https://code.launchpad.net/~thisfred/u1db/u1todo-4/+merge/104802 https://code.launchpad.net/~thisfred/u1db/u1todo-whats-up-doc/+merge/104811 TODO: u1todo sync BLOCKED: no NEXT: mandel
<mandel> DONE: research regarding fevents. Looked at objective-c. Reviews
<mandel> TODO: more objective-c look at ipc implementations for mac and fs-events
<mandel> BLOCKED: no
<mandel> I'm last :)
<ralsina> ok, so good things to do for everyone for today. Go do them ;)
 * ralsina shows executive skills right there
<ralsina> briancurtin: as something to put very far in the back of your mind: we need to do some testing on windows 8 eventually
<ralsina> briancurtin: as in "in may"
<ralsina> briancurtin: just so we don't get bit when it doesn't work and requires 3 mnths of fiing
<ralsina> fiXing
<briancurtin> ralsina: sounds good, i'll keep it in mind
<mmcc> no one wants 3 months of f'ing fixing
<mmcc> briancurtin: when you call wininet.InternetGetConnectedState(), *which part* of the internet is it telling you you're connected to?
<briancurtin> briancurtin: where is this from?
<mmcc> it's in ubuntu_sso/networkstate/windows.py,
<mmcc> http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/windows/desktop/aa384702(v=vs.85).aspx
<mmcc> the docs just say that 'at least one connection to the internet is available"
<mmcc> (docs for that function)
<mmcc> huh, maybe I should've asked gatox, he appears to have written that code
<mmcc> I was just wondering why we used the generic function instead of asking about a specific domain name, since on OSX there's only API to ask about a specific name
<briancurtin> "indicates that at least one connection to the Internet is available. It does not guarantee that a connection to a specific host can be established" - it looks to mean that something is plugged in to something which could produce the internet
<briancurtin> there's also InternetCheckConnection listed afterward, but you could just substitute urllib or something for that part
<mmcc> briancurtin: yeah, it's surprisingly vague. thanks, I think I can do the right thing on OSX by just testing reachability of one.ubuntu.com
<ralsina> mmcc: we need to also reach login.ubuntu.com
<ralsina> mmcc: and maybe something else I can't recall (probably not)
<mmcc> ralsina: fs-1.one.ubuntu.com shows up… but it's a sub-domain, so for "are we connected" purposes I'm guessing just checking 'ubuntu.com' ought to work…
<ralsina> mmcc: ubuntu.com is pretty widely distributed, but yes, better than "internet" ;-)
<urbanape> mmcc: are you headed to WWDC?
<mmcc> another network detection question - in the QT SSO GUI  there's a "NetworkDetectionPage" that uses networkstate, but it doesn't look like that's actually used anywhere. (ie, it's not instantiated anywhere in code) Am I missing some QT trick, or is that just not used?
<mmcc> urbanape: are you joking?
<urbanape> nope
 * gatox lunch
<mmcc> WWDC = "Wait While Downloading (dev videos) Continues"
<urbanape> heh. Well, if we've got anything in any state that would benefit from labs by then, let me know.
<mmcc> urbanape: in other words, no - I didn't hear about the tickets going on sale until ~2 hours after they were sold out
<urbanape> East Coast RULES
<mmcc> urbanape: ok, will do.
<mmcc> urbanape: hah. I was half-thinking about just showing up in SF for a couple days, but probably won't
<urbanape> Seems to be a popular option
<mmcc> urbanape: yep. did you see where someone tweeted that the Mac conference is going to be in the Metreon food court?
<urbanape> heh
<mmcc> figure I'll try to go to Çingleton though
<urbanape> I'll be there as well.
<urbanape> Amber and Lex had a great time exploring Montreal
<mmcc> Nice, yeah I've been wanting to visit. Not sure if the rest of the clan would come along or not.
<ralsina> gatox_lunch: could you answer mmcc's question about the NetworkDetectionPage when you come back?
<gatox_lunch> ralsina, mmcc it seems that is not being used..... that was used in the ubuntuone-windows-installer wizard..... but in the major refactoring.... we supress that......
<ralsina> gatox_lunch: the better question is: should be be using it somewhere and forgot to do it? ;-)
<gatox_lunch> ralsina, i think it should be used when we try to open the login page, or sign in page from the control panel...... we should check the network detection there, before showing the proper pages..... what do you think?
<ralsina> gatox_lunch: makes sense
<gatox_lunch> ralsina, i'll file a bug for that and assign it to me
<ralsina> for sign in specially
<gatox_lunch> if you agree
<ralsina> sure, go ahead
<gatox_lunch> ralsina, thx
<mmcc> ralsina, gatox_lunch - nice, that answers my question! :)
<ralsina> mmcc: thanks for looking, we completely forgot about it ;-)
<mmcc> ralsina: you bet. I like to know what I'm about to break, so I've been doing lots of ack-greps to get a picture of what calls who.
 * mmcc just got back from a kernel panic
 * mmcc blames USB Audo
<duanedesign> any U1 windows fols wan to look at this https://support.one.ubuntu.com/Ticket/Display.html?id=14792
<mmcc> wow, kernel panic broke virtualbox. reinstalling…
 * mandel quick errand
<mandel> duanedesign, I'll take a look, but I need to sort out a payment real quick
<duanedesign> no rush
<ralsina> duanedesign: none of us can get into RT I think
<duanedesign> sorry one second
<duanedesign> ralsina: mandel  https://pastebin.canonical.com/65613/
<ralsina> duanedesign: logs needed. Could be SSO is failing or SD is not starting
<briancurtin> ralsina: it works on windows 8^
<briancurtin> :)
<ralsina> briancurtin: really? We have conflicting reports
<ralsina> briancurtin: but hey, cool, maybe we fixed it ;-)
<czajkowski> aloha
<ralsina> hello czajkowski
<briancurtin> i'm obviously still going to go through and set it up and test soon, but that pastebin report is at least a good first indication that it worked
<ralsina> briancurtin: yeah
<ralsina> For those who know alecu and want to see something unusual: http://www.flickr.com/photos/blmurch/3894997401/
<briancurtin> would be interesting in the long term to produce a "metro" app for win8, but that requires us to get Python working as a metro app (which has already sort of begun)
<ralsina> briancurtin: once that's on, we should be able to get it sort of quickly
<briancurtin> ralsina: one of my side projects is to get Python compiled on VS2010 then go from there, but that's for 3.3. whenever it comes to it, i could do the port for us/the community for 2.7, but it'd have to be maintained outside of standard CPython
<briancurtin> and that would allow us to get on win8 without much in the way
<ralsina> briancurtin: or we may be ported to python 3 by the time
<briancurtin> i'd much rather like that route :)
<briancurtin> ah, alecu cleaned up a bit :)
<ralsina> briancurtin: that was 4 years ago ;-)
<briancurtin> ha, i should read the dates
<mmcc> ralsina: what's unusual about that picture?
<ralsina> mmcc: well, you have to have seen alecu in the last couple of years. He's quite a bit more...
<ralsina> ok, I don't have the right words for that
<ralsina> hairy.
<mmcc> ah, ok. what word would you use in spanish?
 * mandel back
<mandel> ralsina, duanedesign, that is an error in ubuntu, no windows, right?
<ralsina> mandel: yes, ubuntu
<ralsina> duanedesign: yeah, ask for u1 linux guys! Not that we have many right now ;-)
<duanedesign> mandel: ohhh, must be a vm my bad
<mandel> duanedesign, ralsina, no worries, we need the logs to check which method was being called, either there is a problem with no dbus being there for a given interface or we broke the interface definitions and we did not know it
<ralsina> mandel: if the second, we would have a quadrillion reports
<mandel> ralsina, yes, unless he run nightlies
<mandel> mmcc, in object0ve-c what is the diff between #include and #import?
<mmcc> mandel, IIRC it does an automatic multiple-include guard. just always use import…
<mandel> mmcc, ack
<mmcc> mandel, I did RC, but there are some interesting discussions here: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/439662/what-is-the-difference-between-import-and-include-in-objective-c
<mmcc> mandel - the sum is, #import an objc header, and #include a C/C++ header
 * mandel reads
<duanedesign> mandel: i think
<duanedesign> i moved it over to the ubuntu folks
<mandel> duanedesign, ok
<duanedesign> sorry foe the inconvenience
<mandel> duanedesign, no worries :)
<mmcc> dbus question - on ubuntu, if I run dbus-monitor "type='signal',sender='org.freedesktop.NetworkManager',
 * mmcc whoops
<mmcc> so if I run dbus-monitor "type='signal',sender='org.freedesktop.NetworkManager',interface='org.freedesktop.NetworkManager'" and then pull the network plug on the VM, shouldn't I see something? (just plain dbus-monitor also doesn't show anything from networkmanager)
<mmcc> for context, I'm looking at the linux networkstate tests and making sure I understand what parts of it I don't need on osx
<mmcc> and I just want to understand dbus
<mandel> mmcc, AFAIK you should get a signal with the new state of the network
<mmcc> mandel: that's what I was expecting based on the code in sso_client, but I don't see any events from networkmanager…
<mandel> mmcc, what exactly do you mean?
<mmcc> mandel, hang on I'm pasting what I see. if I run the command I wrote above, I get no output when I 'unplug' the vm
<mmcc> mandel, if I don't filter it, I will see this notification from org.freedesktop.Notifications, which appears to be about the popup notifications I see: http://paste.ubuntu.com/973962
<mmcc> sorry, have to run to lunch, need to feed a toddler… be back later
<rye> mmcc_lunch: try using system bus for monitor, not a session one
 * rye thinks that's right
<mandel> ok, EOD for me..
<mandel> mmcc_lunch,  I think I might have something interesting regarding IPC for tom
<czajkowski> mandel: you at uds?
<ralsina> briancurtin: +1 on skip-if-jenkins
<briancurtin> ralsina: cool, thanks. applying that fix to u1client right now
<mmcc> back. bye, mandel. I saw your discussion with ralsina re ipc. let's chat tomorrow.
<mmcc> rye, yep that does it. thanks!
<mandel> mmcc, I'll try to see if I can get something to look at tom
<mmcc> mandel: cool
<gatox> eod for me! i'll keep fighting with fsevents tomorrow :P bye all!
<ralsina> bye gatox
<gatox> ralsina, bye
<mmcc> bye gatox
<smeexs> hi , can i login with another account?
<smeexs> i would like access to my obunte-one from the pc of my parents
<ralsina> smeexs: the easiest thing is to just use the website
<smeexs> omg i dont think about that
<smeexs> i only tryed to use the client for this
<ralsina> smeexs: ok then, http://one.ubuntu.com/files is your friend :-)
<smeexs> ok everything is clear
<mmcc> I have a question about our linux networkstate tests.. can anyone familiar with ubuntu-sso-client (ralsina?) take a look at this snippet from test_linux.py: http://paste.ubuntu.com/974500/
<ralsina> mmcc: sorry, I have to runplease mail me, mandel and gatox with it
<mmcc> ralsina: ok, will do. bye
 * mmcc leaving for the day
<czajkowski> duanedesign: ping
<duanedesign> czajkowski: hello
<czajkowski> I think I have one of your RTs
#ubuntuone 2012-05-08
<mandel> morning all!
<JamesTait> Good morning, folks! :)
<gatox> good morning!
<mandel> gatox, morning!
<mandel> gatox, how is the fsevents going?
<gatox> mandel, hi..... i was reading a lotttttt yesterday, because of the way the lib works, i couldn't find a way to implement it just as in windows, so i was starting another approach... if you want we can have a mumble about that
<gatox> mandel, i mean.... filesystem_notifications is going to work in the same way... but i need to change some things in watch and watchmanager
<mandel> gatox, no worries, I was just curious, take your time
<mandel> gatox, in my side I managed to get an objective-c and python (with twisted) talking with eachother via the use of objective-c distributed objects
<mandel> gatox, I'm looking at how to provide security on top of that
<gatox_mac> mandel, cool!!
<gatox> testing testing....
<gatox> jeje..... the messages from this client was working.... i could see the message in the other machine, but not hear.... it seems to be working now
<gatox> s/was/wasn't
<mandel> :)
<thisfred> mandel: there is no way to get credentials without twisted, correct?
<mandel> thisfred, what do you mean?
<thisfred> from ubuntuone.platform.CredentialsManagement, I mean
<mandel> thisfred, on windows no, on linux the code uses dbus
<mandel> thisfred, it might be the case that is has a deferred but that does not mean you need a twisted mainloop
<thisfred> well, I need a mainloop
<thisfred> I can't just call something and get the value, or can I?
<thisfred> inlineDeferreds?
<mandel> thisfred, you can ask the keyring to get the creds directly via the dbus api
<thisfred> yeah, but I'd like to reuse what we have, because that makes more sense, and presumably will make the example code less complex
<mandel> thisfred, ok, waht are you using to write the app?
<thisfred> qt
<mandel> thisfred, then you do have a mainloop, the qt one, so don't worry about it, just use inlineCallbacks to make it simpler to read
<thisfred> so presumably I already have a mainloop somewhere
<thisfred> mandel: cool
<mandel> thisfred, you always have a mainloop with qt, otherwise signals and slots don't work
<thisfred> another app infested with twisted dependencies
<thisfred> ;)
<mandel> thisfred, at some point I mentioned to use the defer module instead for those libs that do not depend on twisted per se
<mandel> thisfred, I don't know what happened..
<thisfred> I wish Python would grow some async primitives itself already
<mandel> thisfred, or just add greenlets to it :)
<thisfred> yeah, that'll *definitely* make the code simpler ;)
<mandel> thisfred, simpler to read for sure.. to understand why things brake... that is diff hehe
<mandel> thisfred, in python-madrid we are always arguing about the two in the pub
<thisfred> I hate em both
<thisfred> async execution and communication between microprocesses need to be separated a la go
<thisfred> they are separate concerns
<mandel> thisfred, go is a modern lang with modern paradigms, we are not in that boat just yet
<mandel> thisfred, would not be surprised if we just though.. we are sexually abusing python in so many ways..
<thisfred> I know, but it doesn't seem python is even moving in the right direction in this respect. yield from is not gonna fix it
<mandel> thisfred, it would be interesting for us 'canonical' to pick a lang and improve it for our use, i understand why apple uses objective-c in a way..
<thisfred> mandel: they have a few more people to dedicate to such a task
<gatox> mandel, interesting....
<mandel> thisfred, just a few ;)
<thisfred> I like the idea of having a language that is more widely used. And I also like that we're pragmatical about it. I think go will see some uptake in the next few cycles
<mandel> thisfred, I'd love to see that happening, I have the feeling we are reaching very fast the ceiling of what can be done
<mandel> thisfred, performance is important
<thisfred> I don't think we're hitting performance limits in python (at least not client side) but yeah, some things are easier to make perform if the language is more clueful about concurrency
<mandel> thisfred, for an implementation of the fs event on mac for example we cannot use python :(
<ralsina> good morning!
<gatox> ralsina, hi
<ralsina> gatox, mandel, thisfred: I am sending those PDFs now, I didn't get round to it yesterday.
<gatox> ralsina, ack
<thisfred> mandel: well yeah, that's mac though.
<mandel> ralsina, no problem, so I have several implementations do do ipc between objective-c and python, I'll be writing a doc about them
<ralsina> mandel: there are reports that we don't support wpad.dat proxy auto config. That's because we would have to implement the parsing ourselves, or is there something else?
<mandel> ralsina, yes, it will be work we have to do
<ralsina> mandel: ok, we can just have a standard reply for the moment
<mandel> ok, time for lunch
<ralsina> mandel: http://code.google.com/p/pacparser/
 * mandel back
<gatox> this is the case where the last 10% is equal the 90% of the task jeje
<mandel> ralsina, gatox, did you guys get eamil about the tests that I wrote answering mmcc?
 * mandel does not trust his email client
<ralsina> mandel: yep
<gatox> mandel, yes......
<ralsina> mandel: and thanks, I had not noticed a couple of those things :-)
<mmcc> mandel: I got it too. read it super late last night, need to re-read again
<mandel> all, thx :)
<mmcc> mandel: why don't you trust your cilent?
<mandel> mmcc, is evolution, and is just a theory ;-)
<mandel> mmcc, evolution has been misbehaving recently
<gatox> mandel, move to thunderbird
<ralsina> standup in 6'!
<gatox> ack
<mandel> gatox, never! I like my evolution!
<gatox> mandel, so stop complaining! jeje
 * mandel likes to complain
<gatox> mandel, me too...... it's free jejeje
<gatox> me
<gatox> ralsina, mandel mmcc thisfred standup?
<thisfred> me
<mmcc> me
<mandel> me
<briancurtin> whoops, that snuck up on me. writing now
 * mmcc is not actually standing
<gatox> briancurtin, sorry.... you too :P
<ralsina> me
<gatox> DONE:
<gatox> Keep working on fsevents for MAC OS, made some changes in filesystem_notifications for MAC OS. Now working on Watch and WatchManager.
<gatox> TODO:
<gatox> Need to reimplement some parts of Watch and WatchManager. Fix SSO NetworkDetectionPage issue.
<gatox> BLOCKED:
<briancurtin> me
<gatox> No
<gatox> thisfred, go
<thisfred> DONE: u1todo sync TODO: finish same BLOCKED: no NEXT: mmcc
<mmcc> DONE: continued working on ctypes interface with SCNetworkReachability C API, learned more about dbus and the linux test suite
<mmcc> TODO: need to debug ctype callbacks for network reachability. Follow up with mandel about test suite.
<mmcc> BLCK: none
<mmcc> NEXT: mandel
<mandel> DONE: Looks at possible ways to communicate between objective-c and python. Got an example application that uses Distributed objects over match ports that allows to send objective-c objects using twisted and the pyobjc reactor.
<mandel> TODO: Write code that uses a delegate to block connections that try to be evil. Write an XMLRpc example with objective-c and the xmlrpc code from twisted (does not add the need of pyobjc and might allow to use the same delegate idea to block evil clients. Think about an other options for this.
<mandel> BLOCKED: no
<mandel> ralsina, please!
<ralsina> DONE: mailed reviews, did a couple of 1-1s about them, did some code reviews, random bits and pieces, feeling unfocused, need to focus. TODO: focus, finish manager things, fix  bug before I forget how it's done BLOCKED: sleepy
<ralsina> I have lag, so amnot sure who(if any) was next
<briancurtin> DONE: several branches to fix jenkins and a windows issue reported against 3.0.0 (again)
<briancurtin> TODO: get back to that installer automation branch, fix other windows issues, etc
<briancurtin> BLOCKED = lambda: None
<briancurtin> NEXT: ?
<ralsina> briancurtin: did 3.0.0 get signed?
<briancurtin> also, take care of windows signing if they ever do it. will ping them on #is in a minute since they never responded to email
<briancurtin> i have no idea what they are doing
<ralsina> briancurtin: ok
<briancurtin> is there any trick to communicating in #is, or do i just say my issue and hope someone reads it?
<briancurtin> no one seemed to be listening yesterday
<mandel> briancurtin, if it is about an rt I think you can find in whose q it is
<mmcc> mandel: I was just reviewing the NSDistributedNotificationCenter docs, and it says it's expensive, and might drop notifications if traffic is high… so if we're sending updates from the daemon to the userland listener too fast, we could overflow the notification center queues and lose updates…
<mmcc> mandel: I'm looking here: https://developer.apple.com/library/mac/#documentation/Cocoa/Conceptual/Notifications/Articles/NotificationCenters.html#//apple_ref/doc/uid/20000216-BAJGDAFC
<mmcc> what a beautiful URL that is
<mandel> mmcc, I'm nearly done cleaning up an example, give me a couply of mins and I'll push it, I thing distributed objects are different but I'm not sure
<mandel> mmcc, that way you can also compain about by object-c :)
<briancurtin> ralsina: ChrisS did the signing of the binaries and he's vanguard in #is now, pinged him so we'll see how that works...
<mmcc> mandel ok, I'll have a look
<ralsina> briancurtin: I usually ping in their channel every two hours until someone picks it
<ralsina> briancurtin: mandel's idea is good see if it's assigned to someone
 * mmcc just discovered that pressing 'a' archives the selection in Thunderbird. \o/
<ralsina> briancurtin: awesome
<briancurtin> ralsina: ChrisS says it'll get done today, it's on the top of the stack. he tried recently and it broke, but they'll get it
<ralsina> briancurtin: ack
 * gatox lunch
<thisfred> mandel: I'm not getting the inline callbacks working, could you have a look to see what I'm doing wrong? (Pretty sure I have to somehow communicate that I want it to use the qt mainloop, but no idea how or where) : http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~thisfred/u1db/u1todo-sync/view/head:/u1todo/ui.py#L112
<mandel> thisfred, sure
<mandel> thisfred, return =  yield cmt.find_credentials()
<mandel> thisfred, sorry I meant result =  yield cmt.find_credentials()
<mandel> thisfred, although there is not real need, can we mumble and I'll tell you better?
<thisfred> sure 1 sec
<mandel> thisfred, http://dbus.freedesktop.org/doc/dbus-python/doc/tutorial.html
<mmcc> mandel, more bad news for distributed objects: - the OS X daemons and services programming guide: https://developer.apple.com/library/mac/#documentation/MacOSX/Conceptual/BPSystemStartup/Chapters/DesigningDaemons.html#//apple_ref/doc/uid/10000172i-SW4-106237 says "RPC (remote procedure call) mechanisms such as Distributed Objects should be avoided for communication across security domain boundaries, for example a user process
<mmcc> communicating with a system-level daemon, because this creates a security risk. They are appropriate only when you can be certain that both processes involved have the same level of privileges."
<thisfred> mandel: yay works!
<mandel> :)
<mmcc> mandel, I'm starting to think this daemon should be in plain C. There don't seem to be any ObjC API that are more appropriate than the C API…
<mandel> mmcc, dammed! ok, there it goes that idea..
<mandel> mmcc, ok, so we remove the DO idea, xmlrpc seems stupid too, right? i has the same issue that security is an issue
<mmcc> mandel, why is that an issue? I'm not familiar with xmlrpc…
<mandel> mmcc, same problem, we need to add a layer for auth otherwise any can connect to us..
<mmcc> mandel, refresh my memory - are we worried about other users listening to updates from the daemon that are intended for a different user?
<mmcc> ie, alice and bob are logged in and alice can inappropriately hear about changes bob's making in the filesystem
<mmcc> -or- are we worried about other processes that bob is running, also snooping on the fsevents traffic we're sending to bob?
<mandel> mmcc, exactly, I was considering using match ports namespacing to avoid such an issue
<mmcc> mandel, sorry, which one?
<mandel> mmcc, mach, sorry, extra t
<mmcc> mandel: no, I got that - I didn't get which situation you are worried about (users snooping on each other or one user's processes snooping)
<mandel> mmcc, both are a problem, more worried about the first since if you added an evil app is kind of your fault
<mmcc> mandel: I agree. for that matter, another app could be using FSEvents to snoop on what you're doing. I think other apps are not a concern
<mmcc> just wanted to be sure I understood - thanks for bearing with me :)
<mandel> mmcc, no problem :)
<ralsina> apps can snoop on the user's other apps via FSEvents anyway, so only across users
<ralsina> ok, next time I must read *all* the backlog
<mmcc> ralsina: no, I like that - it's like independent confirmation :)
<ralsina> hehe
<mandel> mmcc, ralsina, I'm looking at how the namespaces can help us with this, when a mac starts a users session is created for the system and one for each user that logs in the system. For each session the system, in truns, creates a new mach port namespace,. Sessions can create extra namespaces as needed
<mmcc> ok, so I'm chasing down the docs now, but I believe that the root daemon can set the uid/gid of a unix domain socket, which then limits who can read from it…
<mandel> mmcc, ralsina, but in general each app in the session uses the same namespace
<mmcc> mandel, I think mach ports might be lower level than we need for this… that is just a hunch tho
<ralsina> mmcc: if it's as in other unixes, yes, that's just permissions
<mmcc> ralsina: at this level, it should be 100% just like BSD
<ralsina> mmcc: easy then
<mandel> mmcc, ralsina , the way I understand the match arch, the parent namespaces can be accessed by child namespaces but not the other way around
<mmcc> for example, 'man socket' is in the 'BSD system calls manual'
<mandel> mmcc, mumble and we talk about how I think it works?
<mandel> mmcc, I think that by using mach ports we can ignore the cross user problems and such focus on the protocol needed
<mmcc> mandel: just a sec and I'll set up mumble. I unplugged my usb headset because I blame it for yesterday's kernel panic
<mandel> mmcc, sure :)
<ralsina> lunchtime for me
<ralsina> briancurtin: looks like the installer is up!
<ralsina> briancurtin: so start pinging l-sas :-)
<briancurtin> ralsina_lunch: cool, i'm on it now
<mandel> ok, rugby time for manuel!
<mandel> see you all tom!
<gatox> mandel, bye
<mmcc> ok, panini time for michael!
<ralsina_lunch> anyone needs any reviews? I have time.
<gatox> nop yet
<ralsina_lunch> gatox: how's the "disabled" thing going? Is that the one you are working on?
<gatox> ralsina_lunch, no, i'm waiting for nessita's logs for that one, because i wasn't able to reproduce it.... and the code seems fine
<ralsina_lunch> gatox: ack
<gatox> ralsina, now i'm working with fsevents... and i'll probably fix the one about networkdetectionpage today.....
<ralsina> gatox: ok, awesome
<alecu> hola!
<gatox> alecu, buenas
<alecu> hola gatox, how is it going?
<alecu> gatox: how's the mac port coming along?
<gatox> alecu, fine..... working on filesystem notificatoins..... i need to do some changes in Watch and WatchManager because the macfsevents lib works different of how these classes expect..... but trying to figure it out that
<alecu> gatox: wait, wait wait!
<alecu> gatox: what?
<alecu> gatox: where are you putting macfsevents?
<alecu> gatox: inside syncdaemon?
<gatox> alecu, the darwin part of filesystem_notifications for mac..... have the Watch and WatchManager like windows, to simulate pyinotify api..... but there are some differences on how this is being used.......... i was doing that to get the things working, and then we can focus on ipc.... or do you think that we should focus first in having macfsevents working as a separate process
<gatox> ?
<alecu> gatox: no, I got scared for a minute, since I understood you were putting macfsevents inside the Watch and WatchManager classes.
<alecu> gatox: iirc those two classes were made specially for the windows port.
<alecu> gatox: and I'm not sure if they are used when sd runs under ubuntu
<alecu> gatox: perhaps you can take a look at that; if they are only used in windows they might not make much sense for mac, that seems to provide nicer notifications.
<gatox> alecu, mmmmm actually..... watchmanager is using the observer of macfsevents..... and the watch class is creating the stream to watch.......  yes, i know..... but i was modifying watch and watchmanager, to adapt they behaviour to mac, but respecting the actual api.... so it's going to be very similar to windows.... only changing the watch and watchmanager implementation..... but FilesystemMonitor and that..... you don't have to change anytih
<gatox> ng
<alecu> gatox: ack
<alecu> gatox: it sounds like a good idea.
<gatox> alecu, either way..... don't worry.... i'm trying to be very careful with this, and i'll ask for some opinions to you and mandel even before proposing
<alecu> gatox: awesome!
<alecu> gatox: make sure to include mmcc in those discussions too
<alecu> and reviews.
<gatox> alecu, yes, of course
 * alecu brbs
<briancurtin> ralsina: should we do a 1-1?
<ralsina> briancurtin: let's!
<thisfred> can I get a review on https://code.launchpad.net/~thisfred/u1db/u1todo-sync/+merge/105102 pretty please?
<thisfred> it's not C
<gatox> thisfred, you have conflicts
<thisfred> ah it has conflicts, one sec
<gatox> thisfred, you don't..... the branch :P
<thisfred> https://code.launchpad.net/~thisfred/u1db/u1todo-sync2/+merge/105103
<thisfred> gatox ^
<gatox> thisfred, reviewing....
<thisfred> the other branch had something merged in that was not necessary
<ralsina> thisfred: doing the other review
<briancurtin> ralsina: windows root issue: https://code.launchpad.net/~brian.curtin/ubuntuone-client/fix984407-windows-is_root/+merge/104967
<thisfred> ralsina: thx!
<ralsina> briancurtin: got it!
<alecu> ralsina, briancurtin: what's the "root issue"? anything to do with ssl?
<ralsina> alecu: no, detecting if the user is an admin
<alecu> oh, "root" as in "administrator"
<gatox> thisfred, how can i run the tests for u1db?
<alecu> right.
<ralsina> alecu: on windows, our best attempt failed every once in a while so we are changing it to "this is not the administrator you are looking for"
<alecu> ralsina, great.
<thisfred> gatox: make check (install 500 secret build dependencies)
<alecu> ralsina, any news regarding the ssl issue?
<gatox> thisfred, ok.... thx!
<thisfred> gatox: you'll be happy to know this code is 100% untested, so you don't have to :D
<alecu> ralsina, last I knew the 3.0.0 with qt 4.7 was being tested by users...
<gatox> thisfred, ahhhh jejej okokk
<thisfred> gatox  PYTHONPATH=. python u1todo/ui.py
<thisfred> to look at the ui
<ralsina> alecu: it cured itself for some, for other we found the opendns issue, no more reports.
<alecu> ralsina, awesome news.
<ralsina> alecu: so, we are rolling out and will try to fix it on a case-by-case basis, and keep a copy of 2.0.3  handy
<alecu> great!
<alecu> ralsina, gatox: btw: I've got a crash course of QML by the guys that are making unity2d, and I really liked it.
<mmcc> catching up on the macfsevents discussion earlier with alecu & gatox - sounds like it's making sense so far. IIRC The watch & watchmanager classes are from pyinotify, and we're having to implement work-alike versions on Windows and MacOS, right gatox?
<thisfred> gatox: I was in a bit  of a hurry because aquarius has to demo this tomorrow. The good news is, if it all doesn't work, I'll be 1000s of miles away
<alecu> ralsina, now we are making some u1cp mockups in qml, to see how it would look.
<gatox> mmcc, yes
<ralsina> alecu: AFAICS we can move to QML without *too* much problem, since our UI is decoupled
<gatox> alecu, yes..... qml is really niceeeee
<ralsina> alecu: it's a lot of fun, really
<alecu> ralsina, right
<gatox> alecu, are those talks recorded or something?
<alecu> gatox: all uds sessions are broadcasted live
<alecu> gatox: you can take part of those sessions via irc
 * gatox didn't know..... :(
<mmcc> gatox: ok, sounds good. I'm curious about what you mentioned about using macfsevents in a separate process, though. but if you're not doing that right now we can wait to discuss
<gatox> mmcc, yes........ i'm not doing that right now, i would like to have this working, and then we can discuss if the other thing is necessary, and how to do it
<gatox> thisfred, there is a issue in the delete method of ui.py, line 64
<alecu> gatox: anyway, the qml crash course was just a 1-1 session with the unity-2d guy, so it's only been saved "in my miiiiiiind"
<mmcc> gatox: perfect
<gatox> alecu, ahhh
<ralsina> thisfred: why is the code in lines ~309 the same as in lines ~291 ?
<gatox> thisfred, you need to check that the item is not none.... or it will crash if the user didn't select any item in the list
<ralsina> thisfred: shouldn't that be some method in the task thingie?
<thisfred> picky, picky
<ralsina> thisfred: well, it's called code review not code buy-you-a-beer
<alecu> gatox, mmcc: since syncdaemon already has a twisted main loop, and we want to have a different main loop as the event api needs, we choose to run those two main loops in separate processes.
<duanedesign> can one of the Windows people please take a look at this:  https://pastebin.canonical.com/65692/
<thisfred> ralsina: can we rename it? :)
<ralsina> thisfred: ha!
<alecu> mmcc, and have them communicate using some kind of ipc.
<ralsina> duanedesign: well, if the user's profile folder is actually c:\SPB_Data then there's no way to fix it until we implement sync-outside-home
<gatox> thisfred, did you get my messages?? do you want me to add that to the merge proposal?
<ralsina> duanedesign: OTOH, if his profile folder is actually c:\users\adam then maybe this is a fixed bug where if the "HOME" environment vriable is set, we got conused
<ralsina> confused*
<mmcc> alecu, I don't think you need to do that - the macfsevents library has a '.starts()' function that starts the observer in a separate thread
<alecu> mmcc, we already have plenty of threads inside syncdaemon. I'm not really keen on having more :-)
<thisfred> gatox looking
<mmcc> alecu: hmmm.
<gatox> alecu, we could do something like rector.callInThread(observer.run).... maybe?
<alecu> mmcc, we've traditionally had thread issues when mixing the twisted reactor with some other apis.
<mmcc> gatox: how is that different from observer.starts()
<mmcc> alecu - oh, ok
<ralsina> thisfred: +1 but see if you can refactor that, and like gatox said, whenever you try to get an item from the list, check that it's not none.
<mmcc> alecu: in general, I like threads :) but since we're going to have to have a separate process to do the sudo root daemon anyway…
<alecu> gatox: it looks like the same as observer.start starting a new thread, like mmcc says
<gatox> alecu, mmcc, not sure..... and actually in a stand alone example it didn't work....
<alecu> mmcc, right.
<mmcc> alecu: and that will require an IPC protocol definition, anyway - if we can use the same one for both, then that's good
<gatox> mmcc, alecu, the thing is, that the macfsevents way to work, seems to be really mixed with threads
<alecu> mmcc, gatox: anyway: if you guys want to do some IRL tests to see how SD performs when having the events running in a thread, go ahead.
<alecu> I understand it would be much easier to start this way.
<alecu> and if we start having weird issues we can always use the ipc as we will be making for the root process.
<gatox> mmcc, alecu, i'll try to have things working using macfsevents as it was intended.... and then i'll write a mail explaining the branch.... so all of you can review it.... and read why i did one thing or another.... sounds ok?
<alecu> gatox, mmcc: does that make sense?
<thisfred> ralsina: gatox: both issues fixed in r272
<alecu> gatox: sure!
<gatox> thisfred, great..... checking
<duanedesign> ralsina: what should I tell the user (what info to get)?
<gatox> alecu, cool.....
<mmcc> gatox: yes, that sounds good
<mmcc> my related question about twisted: in the OSX cocoa framework there's a 'main' thread, and a convenient way to synchronize things is to schedule a method call to be called 'later' on the main thread - so you can e.g. guarantee that a shared data structure is only ever modified on the main thread, and avoid locking (you're really just using the framework's locking on the method call queue)
<alecu> mmcc, right. On twisted it's similar
<mmcc> is there a similar idiom in twisted - like, schedule this runnable on another (or a "main") thread? Mandel mentioned something like that on my first week but my brain is full…
<mmcc> alecu: cool, that's what I thought
<alecu> mmcc, the twisted reactor runs in a main thread, and if you ever need to start a thread, you have a way to run things from the other thread in the main thread.
<mmcc> so from the callback function we give macfsevents , we schedule an insert for the event onto the main thread and we're happy
<alecu> mmcc, reactor.callFromThread, and reactor.callInThread
<ralsina> duanedesign: you could try opening %profiledir% in windows explorer
<ralsina> duanedesign: I am not sure that's the right name
<ralsina> duanedesign: or the right variable ;-)
<alecu> mmcc, also there's "reactor.deferToThread", but it does not look useful in this case.
<gatox> thisfred, +1
<mmcc> alecu: cool. I think 'reactor' is one of those names that makes it sound more complicated than it really is :)
<thisfred> gatox thx!
<alecu> mmcc, right :-)
<gatox> ralsina, IIRC, to see the userhome in windows (if that's what you want) is: %USERPROFILE%
<ralsina> duanedesign: what gatox said ^
<alecu> mmcc, well, "reactor" is the twisted main loop, and the whole of twisted follows some interesting design patterns from some older C++ framework, and those weird naming conventions came from there.
<gatox> ralsina, duanedesign yes...... just checked..... that's it %USERPROFILE%
<mmcc> alecu, ah I see
<duanedesign> gatox: not to be a fool but that goes in the command prompt
<briancurtin> duanedesign: if you type "echo %USERPROFILE%" in the cmd prompt that'll spit out the directory
<alecu> mmcc, gatox: this is what you guys should be using: http://twistedmatrix.com/documents/current/core/howto/threading.html
<mmcc> thanks alecu.
<duanedesign> gatox: i am pretty noob when it comes to win
<gatox> duanedesign, yes
<alecu> mmcc, gatox: I think only reactor.callFromThread is needed.
<duanedesign> thank you sir
<gatox> duanedesign, as briancurtin says
<gatox> alecu, great! thanks..... i've been reading that..... i'll check how to integrate it with what i'm doing
<gatox> eod here!! see you tomorrow
<ralsina>   I have to go pickup my son from his first ever football practice!
<ralsina> I will be doing reviews or whatever later, so just ping me if you need me
<briancurtin> cool, see ya ralsinas
<briancurtin> or just one ralsina
<thisfred> ralsina: can I have one more fairly trivial review? https://code.launchpad.net/~thisfred/u1db/fix-stupid/+merge/105125 I messed up when doing your suggested refactor and then renaming the method. I'm driving too fast today
<thisfred> oh he's gone. gatox? :) ^
<thisfred> oh, also eod, I'll ask #u1db
<thisfred> anyone here can do a one line review? I changed a method name and missed one call site
<thisfred> briancurtin: ^?
<briancurtin> thisfred: looking
<thisfred> oh nm done
<thisfred> briancurtin: thx solved already
<czajkowski> aloha
<dobey> hi czajkowski
<dobey> go back to uds :P
<czajkowski> dobey: I am here
<czajkowski> I've not left
<czajkowski> I'm in the leadership summit
<dobey> i know you're here :)
<czajkowski> bah I've not seen you yet
<czajkowski> nice to put the face to the name
<dobey> heh
 * dobey goes back to uds
<beuno> czajkowski, he'll be the one with a 6" laptop
#ubuntuone 2012-05-09
<cyberplop> As I can sync contacts ubuntu one with thunderbird in  ubuntu 12.04?
<gatox> good morning
<mandel> gatox, morning!
<gatox> mandel, hi! how are you?
<mandel> gatox, good, done with some of the reseach about the fs events.. do you know why we have never considered kqueue?
<gatox> mandel, no idea... i saw that long time ago when i was researching fs events for ninja.... but only a quick peek
<mandel> gatox, hm.. ok I'm sending a long email to ubunet-discuss, canonical-tech and us (as in people working on the mac) with all the things I have looked at
<gatox> mandel, good
<gatox> mandel, i talk with alecu yesterday.... as soon as i have something to show here, i'm going to send you (alecu, you and mmcc) the branch, with the explanation of why i did everything, so we can discuss how to improve it, what need to be changed, and so....
<mandel> gatox, how is he doing?
<mandel> gatox, I mean alecu :)
<gatox> mandel, he seems fine.... he went to google circus yesterday :P
<gatox> mandel,  and he was really excited with qml
<mandel> gatox, hahaha lucky him!
<mandel> gatox, boring email sent, can you take a look at it and let me know if I forgot anything?
<gatox> mandel, ack..... reading.....
<mandel> gatox, I have a feeling that kernel qs is a better idea that reading from the fsevents io.. but I'm not sure..
<mandel> gatox, I'm off to have lunch
 * mandel lunch
<gatox> mandel, ack
<ralsina> good morning
<gatox> ralsina, hi
<ralsina> hi gatox, how are you?
<gatox> ralsina, fine.... trying to fix some api things in fs-notif.... to see if i can start with the tests (it's a lot of codeee... i need to test it)
<ralsina> gatox: cool
<gatox> ralsina, you?
<ralsina> gatox: fine, finally slept 7 hours last night, so better than the last few days
<ralsina> gatox: for one reason or another I have been sleeping 3-4 hours since saturday
<gatox> ralsina, why weren't you able to sleep?
<ralsina> gatox: well, on saturday I arrived hone at 3:30 from the pyday :-)
<gatox> ralsina, the excitment of the pyday :P
<ralsina> then a family thing on sunday, then my sleep patters were just gone to hell
<gatox> ralsina, i hate when that happens...... because you TRY to sleep.... and it's even worse!
<ralsina> yeah
<ralsina> so I spent all yesterday trying not to sleep and crashed at 10PM, and woke up today at 5:30, so not that bad
<ralsina> and tonight it should be ok
<gatox> ralsina, the next time you can't sleep, you should go to the hoyts in DOT... it's like be sitting in heaven! jeejjeee so relaxing!
<ralsina> it's an expensive nap, though ;-)
<gatox> or buy a chair like that!
<gatox> jeje
<ralsina> I would need to buy another living room
<mmcc> morning folks…
<gatox> mmcc, hi
 * mandel back
<mmcc> hey, my schedule this morning is a little weird - I need to take lunch a little early so I'm popping in early
<mmcc> hi mandel, I saw your note earlier about kqueue - it's good for small things, but you need an open file descriptor for each file you need to monitor, so for our purposes we'd run out of file descriptors
<mandel> mmcc, ralsina, gatox, so, what do we use for fs events? (did you read the mail?
<mmcc> potentially
<mmcc> I haven't read the mail yet, sorry
<mandel> mmcc, yes, that is a problem we currently have with inotify too
<gatox> mandel, i vote to give it a try to kqueue.....
 * mmcc fires up his VM to read the email
<mmcc> …and the VM crashed
<ralsina> mandel: did
<ralsina> mmcc: no, we don't run out of file descriptors on inotify we run out of watches
<ralsina> anyone: I am getting a test failure on ussoc trunk on test_after_timeout_cache_expires
<mmcc> ralsina, what's the limit on watches?
<ralsina> mmcc: like 2048 IIRC
<ralsina> this seems familiar to anyone ? https://pastebin.canonical.com/65732/
<mandel> ralsina, which is similar in the way that you need one per directory
<mmcc> ralsina: interesting. that's really low…
<ralsina> mmcc: ha, mine are set to 524288 I suspect I will not run out ;-)
<ralsina> mmcc: if you have an ubuntu near, read /proc/sys/fs/inotify/max_user_watches
<mmcc> I just checked 'ulimit -n' on my osx box and got 'unlimited'
<mandel> ralsina, I have seen that problem before, why is it happening?
<ralsina> mandel: not the slightlest idea, I am fixing a completely unrelated thing
<ralsina> mandel: I intend to submit and not care unless tarmac tells me to
<mandel> mmcc, in mine I get ulimit -n: 256
<ralsina> mmcc: ulimit -n is 1024 on ubuntu by default, it seems
<mandel> ralsina, which distro, and what bug? if you changed something in weblcient it might be the reasons
<mmcc> my 12.04 ubuntu has  8192 for max watches
<mandel> s/reasons/reason
<ralsina> mandel: ubuntu, I am just tweaking QApplication parameters to add a -testability for elopio
<mandel> ralsina, weird.. if you want I can try in mine
<ralsina> mmcc: I suspect I may have ran into the limit and kicked it a bit higher
<ralsina> mandel: please
<ralsina> mandel: if it's just my box, I will ignore it
<mandel> mmcc, ralsina, match number of watches in mine is 8192
<mandel> ralsina, that is why I offered a diff machine :)
<ralsina> mandel: my branch:  lp:~ralsina/ubuntu-sso-client/testability
<mmcc> ralsina: interesting. so what do we do now when we run out of inotify watches?
<mmcc> if the answer is read the email, ok
<ralsina> mmcc: we get a support request ;-)
<ralsina> mmcc: but in order to get that, you need to be syncing 2000 folders, which is unusual
<mandel> mmcc, ralsina, we can ask facundobatista, what happens when we run out of watches?
<ralsina> mandel: it logs an error
<facundobatista> mandel, we stop watching
<ralsina> hmmmm ubuntu doesn't have a useful "man ulimit" and I ever remember what option is what.
<mmcc> oh, the watches are only for directories… ok. what about the files? I was under the impression that inotify gave us per-file events?
<mmcc> http://ss64.com/bash/ulimit.html ralsina
<ralsina> mmcc: yes, but you only set watches on folders
<mmcc> I had the dame problem
<mmcc> same
<ralsina> I had dame problems but then I got married
<mandel> ralsina, mmcc, I'm inclined towards kqs just to avoid the need to run a daemon with root that does that stuff
<mandel> if not, we can do the idea of make the daemon listen to a unix domain per user to ensure that we do not let people be evil
<ralsina> mandel: using a lot of FDs is evil
<ralsina> mandel: we may make the session crash if we starve other processes that need them
<mmcc> ralsina: is there really a global pool of fds? this kind of thing is different on different systems
 * mandel is surprised that file systems are not better written.. they seemed easy at uni
<mmcc> over on solaris I once wrote a program that opened many tens of thousands of files, that was ok
<ralsina> mmcc: at least on ubuntu, IIRC there is a limit per-user
<ralsina> mmcc: no idea on OSX
<mmcc> ralsina: ok, I'll look into that
<ralsina> ok, no it's per process
<ralsina> and there is a per-system limit "in some operating systems". Thanks for nothing internet!
<mmcc> one thought I had a while ago was using kqueue to watch the N files in the most recently changed folders, and fsevents for the rest
<mmcc> a little complicated but might be the best of both worlds - speed for people with small folders or lots of unused data, and just runs slower if you abuse it with lots of files that change a lot
<mmcc> it is appealing to avoid a root daemon. the amount of work to do that the officially recommended OS X way is kind of high. I have an email drafted about this that I'll send in a bit
<ralsina> mmcc: kqueue doesn't require root?
<mmcc> ralsina: uh, maybe it does
 * mmcc goes to check
<mandel> ralsina, mmcc, no, they don't I've tested that already
<mandel> ralsina, mmcc, I downloaded and ran the example app (one of the links in the email) and worked straight away
<mandel> that is the only thing I have towards them, not root needed
<mmcc> mandel ralsina, I thought so - I wrote a hacky program to use kqueue to run tests when source changed once, years ago: http://michael-mccracken.net/2009/09/stakeout-info/ I didn't think it required root
<ralsina> mmcc: cool then
<mandel> mmcc, how hard is it to tell launchd (by the way ralsina, is a much better way to launch user daemons/activities over our current approach in sso) to use several unix domain sockets?
<mmcc> mandel, not hard, you give it a list
<mmcc> a launchd daemon is an executable and a .plist metadata file that tells the launchd daemon how & when to start (and optionally kill) it
<ralsina> mandel: there are tons of things we do that could be done better if we had an infinite amount of time ;-)
<mmcc> so I meant you give it a list in the metadata file
<mandel> mmcc, so, my idea would be, using the root daemon, to use a domain socket per user and update that list per new user that wants to use u1
<mandel> mmcc, that way when we get a whitelist we know where it is coming from and can do some security checks, what do you think?
<mmcc> mandel, I'm not sure if we need one named socket per user. If doing that means we need to change the metadata for the launchd daemon, then it won't work with code signing
<mmcc> the metadata gets signed with the executable, so if you change it afterwards, launchd will refuse to run it
<mandel> mmcc, dammed.. cause I read and read about launchd and if is is a daemon and not an activity (that is a user daemon, right) there is no way lauchd can help us with that.. :(
<mmcc> right, a "launchd activity" would be appropriate for eg. the SSO stuff, but the fsevents daemon needs to run in system context, as a "launchd daemon"
<mmcc> there's a way to do this, I'm sure… a root daemon that needs to know which user it's talking to can't be an unexpected use case
<mandel> mmcc, I cannot find any docs about it..
<mmcc> mandel, at this level, there's a gap in the docs. sometimes you need to read through their code samples
<mandel> mmcc, I'll be reading the entire daemon docs and hope I missed something
<mmcc> and in some cases if it's well-documented stuff in BSD or POSIX, apple won't have bothered to write new docs about it, or even really point you to the right stuff
<mmcc> so if the answer is "oh yeah, it's the same on all unixes, just read the man page for accept() or socket() or whatever," then you won't find that in Apple's docs.
<mmcc> the man pages are all there, but their tech writers assume that if you need to look at them, you already have. or something
<mmcc> mandel, we need to read over 'man 2 accept' and the SEE ALSOs in there :)
<mandel> lets see..
 * mandel looks
<briancurtin> ralsina: windows 3.0.0 release is live
<mandel> \o/
<ralsina> \o/ |o| /o/ /o\
<ralsina> That was the YMCA dance
 * ralsina is happy
<gatox> awesome!
<mmcc> ok guys, I have to duck out for a bit, call it an early lunch.
<mmcc> I think I will probably miss the standup, so :
<mmcc> DONE: lots of research on launchd, code signing, IPC protocols, etc
<mmcc> TODO: more of the same
<mmcc> BLCK: no
<mandel> mmcc, ralsina, from the apple docs: http://paste.ubuntu.com/977950/
<mandel> gatox, ^
 * gatox reading...
<mandel> ralsina, running your branch: http://paste.ubuntu.com/977952/
<mmcc> mandel, just read that. that's OK because we don't need to use the window server
<mmcc> the 'dedicated user' thing is still a good idea, but since that makes it hard to do drag-to-install, apple made the SMJobBless API that interacts with code signing and launchd
<mmcc> look at this readme from the relevant sample code: https://developer.apple.com/library/mac/#samplecode/SMJobBless/Listings/ReadMe_txt.html
<mmcc> and now I am going again…
 * gatox starts with filesystem_notifications tests.....
<ralsina> team, standup in 2'
<ralsina> mandel: oops, forgot to push
<mandel> ralsina, np
<ralsina> mandel: could you try now?
<gatox> me
<ralsina> me
<briancurtin> me
<ralsina> thisfred: standup
<ralsina> mandel: stndup
<thisfred> me
<ralsina> ok, mandel is last
<ralsina> gatox: go
<mandel> me
<gatox> DONE:
<gatox> Finish with filesystem_notifications/darwin.py, some reviews, starting with tests for filesystem_notifications on MAC OS.
<gatox> TODO:
<gatox> Check filesystem notifications implementation in MAC OS (tests), Fix: Bug #995146, Bug #996025. Include run-mac-tests on u1-client
<gatox> BLOCKED:
<gatox> No
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 995146 in Ubuntu One Control Panel "File sync status is incorrect: it reports "File Sync Disabled" but syncdaemon is happy and IDLE" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/995146
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 996025 in Ubuntu Single Sign On Client "NetworkDetectionPage is not being used" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/996025
<gatox> ralsina, go
<ralsina> DONE: canonicaladmin sweep, couple of 1-1s, working on a bug for elopio TODO: finish that bug, start another one, doctor's appointment BLOCKED: no NEXT  briancurtin
<briancurtin> DONE: installer automation, 1-1, pushed on the installer upload and it was completed this morning
<briancurtin> TODO: switch to embed our own copy of the CRT rather than including and running vcredist.exe
<briancurtin> BLOCKED: None
<briancurtin> NEXT: thisfred
<briancurtin> also TODO: dr. appt at 1300 my time
<thisfred> DONE: get u1todo ready for workshop
<thisfred> TODO: last minute fixes if any
<thisfred> BLOCKED: no
<thisfred> NEXT: mandel
<mandel> DONE: research, think about fs events and the diff approaches.
<mandel> TODO: Do a small demo of how we could deal with using a root daemon.
<mandel> BLOCKED: no, but problem is hard.
<alecu> hola!
<gatox> alecu, buenas
<alecu> gatox: did I just missed the standup?
 * alecu should go downstairs to get a better internet connection.
<gatox> alecu, yep
<ralsina> alecu: yes you did, but you are exempt
<ralsina> alecu: rule is, you are in UDS, be in UDS
 * gatox lunch...
<alecu> gatox, ralsina: I know I'm except, but I really wanted to listen to it.
<alecu> ralsina, mandel's mail from this morning is awesome.
<ralsina> alecu: I can pastebin if you want
<alecu> (my morning at least)
<ralsina> alecu: yeah, when he thinks before writing stuff, it usually is :-)
<alecu> ralsina, don't worry: I'll get it from irclogs.ubuntu.com
<alecu> ralsina, lols
 * alecu should also get some breakfast before sessions begin.
<alecu> ralsina, gatox: I'll try to be in tomorrow's mumble
<mandel> ralsina, you mean when I have time to think ;)
<alecu> mandel, oh, hi!
<mandel> alecu, hola! how was the circus?
 * mandel misses one uds in 2 years and they get a circus, wtf?!
<alecu> mandel, my gripe with kqueue is that afaik we have to keep an open file descriptor per file and folder that we are watching.
<alecu> mandel, it was circus + minigolf.
<mandel> alecu, yes, that is an issue.. which is a problem if we reach the limit and if that limit is set for the user
<alecu> mandel, you would have loved the circus. They had a really tall guy in a tight blue latex bunny suit.
<mandel> alecu, lol
<alecu> mandel, there were also a lot of nice ladies in oldish outfits, but you'd really liked the bunny man.
<mandel> alecu, I would have loved it indeed, the bunny man I mean.. hehe
<alecu> mandel, I'm pretty sure pictures will pop up of geeks playing minigolf while circus ladies distracted them.
<mandel> alecu, the concern I have with the unix domain socket is the security, one thing we could do is to ask the connecting client to give us a token/cookie that we can only acquire
<mandel> alecu, lol dmedia posted a number, well jason
<alecu> cool :-)
<alecu> mandel, so, a cookie sounds interesting, and we do that for tcp connections in the proxy tunnel, since there's no other way to do it.
<alecu> mandel, but for unix domain sockets there are other ways...
<mandel> alecu, tell me, tell me
<alecu> mandel, like having the root daemon creating the socket in a directory owned by the user with 0600 permissions
<alecu> mandel, perhaps in the user's .cache folder.
<alecu> mandel, oh, and back to kqueue
<mandel> alecu, and we create on for each user? that was my idea wondering if we can use launchd.plist to provide a list of users, but it is not the case
<mandel> alecu, we would have to create them per user, which is a little ugly
<alecu> mandel, I've no idea about launchd, but I love the fact that you now do :-)
<alecu> mandel, per user is fine, I think.
<mandel> alecu, he, give me a circus with a guy dressed as a bunny and I'd happily forget it
<mandel> alecu, well, per user is not ubber terrible since we do not expect to have 20 users in a laptop or imac
<alecu> mandel, right
<mandel> alecu, ok, I'll try to write a small example that does that and see what happens
<alecu> mandel, and in any case, users that are not logged in will not get any packets in those UDSs, since their files won't be touched. right?
<alecu> mandel, also: I think the root daemon should send no packets at all until it's requested by one syncdaemon to start watching a given folder.
<mandel> alecu, yes, unless we start supporting things out of $HOME, but that is someones problem atm
<alecu> (or recursive folder, even better)
<alecu> mandel, well.... right. But we probably want to support stuff out of HOME only when that stuff is owned by the user that started syncdaemon.
<mandel> alecu, yes.. I'll do a quick mock and we can see how well it works with several users, might be ready by late tom for us to test
<alecu> I'm getting ahead of my head. We should first of it all define what we want to do with out of HOME stuff, and then see how we fit it for all OSs
<alecu> mandel, so, let's not worry about out of HOME for the mac port until we are worrying about that for every OS.
<alecu> mandel, one last thing.
<ralsina> alecu: we need to have a design meeting or that when yu are back from UDS
<alecu> mandel, regarding kqueue:
<alecu> mandel, I'm not saying we should rule out kqueue: we should run some experiments with it too
<alecu> mandel, afaik, there's a kqueue reactor that runs ok on mac, so it might be an easier solution.
<mandel> alecu, yes, I've seen that in the twisted docs, but we need to test it, it might happen the same as the IOCPReactor
<alecu> mandel, I only gave it a quick look, but we surely should look at it in a more deeper way.
<mandel> is there, doesn't work
<mmcc> guyas, launchd creates the socket for you - our root daemon doesn't call socket(), it gets the file descriptor for an already open socket from launchd when it does a "checkin" through launchd's api
<mmcc> s/guyas/guys
<mmcc> so, we tell launchd ahead of time in an info.plist (that we have to code-sign with our certificate) which sockets to creatte
<mmcc> so, I don't think one per user will work with launchd.
<mmcc> but you *can* get a connection per user, on the single socket.
<mmcc> might want to look at how mysql does it - it has a single socket at /tmp/mysql.sock, but I'm guessing it manages to do so securely
<ralsina> mmcc: it uses its own auth system internally
<ralsina> mmcc: you have to send/get credentials over that socket
<mmcc_phone> Ah ok.
<ralsina> mmcc: so, we may do something like a cookie system. The user has to create a cookie file in his $HOME and send the right data over the socket, then the daemon verifies that the user got it from that (secure) file
<mandel> ralsina, mmcc, the other idea is to let our daemon to create several sockets, one per user under xdg cache.. I wonder if lancudh allows to do that..
<mmcc_phone> Mandel I dont think it will. It wants to create all our sockets for us.
<mandel> mmcc, greedy launchd...
<mmcc_phone> So it can start us on demand and kill us at will
<mandel> mmcc_phone, can he? uh..
<ralsina> revert the socket. Make the client start one and just send a message 'connect to user blah's socket'
<ralsina> a-la ftp active mode
<mmcc_phone> we can inhibit killing. I only mentioned it because it it one reason launchd wants control pf your sockets
<mmcc_phone> Ralsina hmmm interesting. But it seems like it shouldnt be this hard right? We ought to be able
<ralsina> mmcc: yes
<mmcc_phone> To find out what user we connected to when we accept()
<mmcc_phone> Thats all we need
 * mmcc_phone is sure its in the manpages somewhere but they are not on his phone
<mandel> mmcc_phone, ralsina, yes the server can try to connect and request the whitelist of dirs intead of the otherway around
<ralsina> dobey: ping whenever you have a moment, did you get a chance to think/ask about the aptdaemon problem in installer?
<dobey> ralsina: sort of. mvo was going to look at the installer code. will ping him again today before he leaves
<ralsina> dobey: ack
 * briancurtin lunch+doctor
<mandel> ok, EOD for me laters!
<ralsina> gatox, thisfred: may I get a couple of easy reviews? https://code.launchpad.net/~ralsina/ubuntu-sso-client/testability/+merge/105232
<thisfred> sure, after u1db workshop
<ralsina> thisfred: thanks1
<gatox> ralsina, on it
<gatox> ralsina, the line 27 of the diff is it necessary?? i'm only looking at the diff, not the whole file
<ralsina> gatox: looking...
<ralsina> gatox: the "import os"? Yes
<ralsina> gatox: or else I can't see os.environ
<gatox> ralsina, i was asking because it's the only thing new in that file
<ralsina> gatox: nope it's not. Line 47 of the diff is in the same file
<ralsina> oh, wait
<ralsina> no it's not.
<ralsina> agreed, let me remove it
<gatox> ralsina, ack
<ralsina> gatox: fixed and pushed
 * gatox looking....
<duanedes1gn> gatox: ralsina i just got a response from windows user runing -- "echo %USERPROFILE%" and I got
<duanedes1gn> the response "C:\Users\Adam""echo %USERPROFILE%" and I got
<duanedes1gn> Ubuntu One is askinh fim Please choose a folder inside your "C:\SPB_Data" directory
<gatox> duanedes1gn, mmmm that's weird.... why is returning another path then.....
<ralsina> duanedes1gn: is that with 2.0.3?
<ralsina> duanedes1gn: we had a case a long time ago about if the user had %HOME% set, then we got confused. It *may* be that, but that's fixed in 2.0.3 IIRC
<gatox> ralsina, everything is ok with the branch, just a minor fix about a lint issue..... i paste it in the MP
<ralsina> gatox: thanks, my pylint is kinda broken for some reason :-/
<duanedesign> i can ask him for logs for more info. does not look like our conversation includes version number
<ralsina> gatox: OTOH, I am on windows ;-)
<gatox> ralsina, ahhhhhhh
<ralsina> duanedesign: you can tell him to update to 3.0.0 which is out today :-)
<ralsina> gatox: thanks!
<duanedesign> ok :)
<ralsina> gatox: pushed with lint fix
<gatox> ralsina, great
<gatox> ralsina, +1
<ralsina> gatox: gracias!
<thisfred> ralsina: I don't understand the branch: when the env variable is *not* there you add the argument?
<ralsina> thisfred: no, when the variable *is* there
<thisfred> + if os.environ.get('TESTABILITY', False) and \
<thisfred> 48	+ 'testability' not in sys.argv:
<thisfred> 49	+ sys.argv.append('-testability')
<thisfred> ah
<thisfred> nm
<ralsina> thisfred: ok, when the variable is set and is not already in argv
<ralsina> thisfred: just to not put it twice
<thisfred> ralsina: brainfart. I sort of forgot how get worked
<thisfred> ralsina: C is rotting my brain
<ralsina> thisfred: also, that's wrong
<mmcc> thisfred: C is good for you! C is a vitamin!
<ralsina> missing - in the second line
<thisfred> see, I knew there was something wrong!
<ralsina> thisfred: I wrote it, it *must* have something wrong :-)
<thisfred> mmcc: I actually liked doing C more than I expected. Or hated it less, if you will ;)
<ralsina> thisfred: pushed the change
<thisfred> ralsina: cool
<mmcc> btw I'm back for good now, sorry about being around intermittently this morning… now making sure I really understand bsd sockets api
<mmcc> thisfred, C really has its charms. a featureful standard library isn't one of them, but that's OK
<thisfred> ralsina: also the win32 path does not do that check at all, if that matters
<ralsina> thisfred: I did it because on the tests I ended with -testability thrice and that looked ugly. IRL it doesn't matter, rally
<thisfred> kk
<ralsina> thisfred: also could be argued that the tests for main suck but what's new ;-)
<thisfred> ralsina:  +1
<ralsina> thisfred: thanks!
<thisfred> on the review. The tests sucking I am +0 no idea
<thisfred> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rational_ignorance
<thisfred> tldr: tldr
<ralsina> he
 * gatox finds out..... that in order to test filesystem_notifications in mac, he is going to need some other packages....
 * gatox starts writing a branch for os_helper
<ralsina> I have to go to a doctor's appointment, should be back in 90' or so
<gatox> ralsina, ack
<mmcc> gatox, I have a darwin version of os_helper that I hacked together a while ago, are you interested?
<gatox> mmcc, ok!! i was just starting to write a branch for that
<mmcc> it's a short diff, just a sec I'll paste it
<dobey> why don't i get this bug?
<ralsina> dobey: what bug?
<dobey> the installer bug
<mmcc> gatox, here is what I did, diffed against a recent os_helper/linux.py
<mmcc> http://paste.ubuntu.com/978435/
<Captain_Proton> Have a stupid problem. I install ubuntu one music app for android, but I can not figure out how to login to my account
<mmcc> gatox, I didn't push it anywhere because tests weren't working so I haven't tested it, but hopefully it's a little useful for you :) let me know if anything doesn't make sense
<gatox> mmcc, thanks, i'll grab that and make the tests..... thanks!
<ralsina> dobey: you need to have out-of-date data in apt
<ralsina> dobey: like, disable nightlies, remove u1, enable nightlies again
<dobey> what sort of out of date data?
<ralsina> dobey: the kind that needs an apt-get update
<ralsina> and now I am really off
<Captain_Proton> No one has any idea how to login to ubuntu one music app? Should I contact support?
<dobey> i don't have android
<dobey> duanedesign: can you help Captain_Proton ?
<duanedesign> Captain_Proton: do you have Ubuntu One Files installed?
<Captain_Proton> yes
<Captain_Proton> i thought it would use that key, but all it show in the music app is the demo songs
<duanedesign> Captain_Proton: it should use that key
<duanedesign> Captain_Proton: can you select 'Demo' at the top of he screen and change the mode?
<Captain_Proton> Opps, something went wrong... maybe it just my crappy phone :)
<Captain_Proton> duanedesign, thanks atlest I know how I will play with it see if I can get it to work
<Captain_Proton> uninstalled it  & reinstalled it and it work now :D
<ralsina> blah, doctor cancelled
<ralsina> mmcc: based on the nicks you used today I am guessing you have emacs on your phone.
<mmcc> ralsina: heh, I wonder if that's possible. no, I was on the phone, now I'm using emacs
<ralsina> mmcc: http://lists.gnu.org/archive/html/guile-user/2011-06/msg00024.html
<mmcc> I had a scheme REPL on a Palm III once, so that's something...
<ralsina> mmcc: http://www.emacswiki.org/emacs/EmacsOnAndroid
<ralsina> mmcc: you first have to install a ROM... with Debian ;-)
<mmcc> heh. Well, maybe if there's ever an Ubuntu phone, then I can get my emacs there too
<gatox> mmcc, do you know how to set the application name in mac for a python application?
<mmcc> gatox, that's a big question - that's why I punted on the function in os_helper
<gatox> yep..... i'm trying to figure it how to do it, but i can't find it
<mmcc> There isn't really API to do that programmatically
<mmcc> it's a packaging thing. The app name is a value you set in the Info.plist that's inside your .app bundle
<gatox> mmcc, yep..... that's what i'm seeing
<mmcc> if you don't have a .app bundle, well then you're not an "Application" that should have a name, as far as os x is concerned
<mmcc> that's one reason why our SSO client has a default python icon - there's a bug for that assigned to me now
<mmcc> so I think the right thing to do with that os-helper function is to make it a noop
<mmcc> and we'll take care of it if necessary during packaging
<mmcc> gatox, does that sound OK to you? should make testing it easy :)
<gatox> mmcc, yes..... it sounds right
<mmcc> gatox: cool
<mmcc> I knew there had to be an easier way - on BSD, you can call get
 * mmcc getting used to emacs relay chat
<mmcc> BSD has getpeereid, which tells you the effective user/group ID of the process on the other end of a connected UNIX domain socket
<mmcc> there's a similar but not exactly compatible linux mechanism using an ancillary message of type "SCM_CREDENTIALS"
<mmcc> the manpage tells me this is reliable, and a common use is for a server to verify the credentials of its client, so this is the way to go :)
<gatox> eod here! bye people!
<mmcc> bye gatox o/
<gatox> mmcc, bye
<joshuahoover> ralsina: support keeps getting reports from turkish users who can't connect, all of them that have tried nightlies report back the same so i filed bug #997326
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 997326 in Ubuntu One Client "Users in Turkey can't connect due to invalid Vericert certificate" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/997326
<ralsina> joshuahoover: ack, let's try to find a workaround tomorrow (I am EOD in 10 minutes)
<ralsina> joshuahoover: let me find something to try
<joshuahoover> ralsina: you can't figure out in 10 minutes?
<joshuahoover> ;)
<ralsina> joshuahoover: well, I do have something, but I would need windows to verify it ;-)
<ralsina> joshuahoover: on windows control panel, look for certificates, and then would have to look for the valicert certificate and enable it for all purposes
<ralsina> joshuahoover: that would make the symptom go away at least
<ralsina> joshuahoover: there is a good chance this is caused by the government firewall of Turkey
 * ralsina remembers internet in turkey: not fun
<joshuahoover> ralsina: this is on ubuntu, precise (using nightlies to get the debug info)
<ralsina> oh :-(
<ralsina> joshuahoover: then we need to find how to install the valicert certificate in ubuntu
<ralsina> joshuahoover: I can ask, but not in 8 minutes ;-)
<joshuahoover> heh
<ralsina> joshuahoover: cp /usr/share/ca-certificates/mozilla/ValiCert_Class_2_VA.crt /etc/ssl/certs
<ralsina> joshuahoover: with all due caveats ;-)
<ralsina> joshuahoover: and probably a reboot
<joshuahoover> heh, k...i can have them try that
<ralsina> joshuahoover: wait, on my system those two are the same file
<joshuahoover> oops
<ralsina> joshuahoover: maybe in theirs it's not
<joshuahoover> ralsina: right, it's in mine too
<joshuahoover> ralsina: i'll have them try and let us know one way or the other
<ralsina> ack
 * mmcc goes to play some hockey. 
#ubuntuone 2012-05-10
<cjohnston> duanedesign: ping
 * mmcc going to sleep…
<jacobrask> Published links are only available to people who know the URL, correct?
<jacobrask> Can I see all my published files somewherE?
<JamesTait> Morning all!
<rye> jacobrask: you can, via a developer sandbox - http://u1.to
<jacobrask> cool
<jacobrask> will the u1 urls stay persistent when I update the files unlike the ubuntuone  urls?
<rye> jacobrask: it depends on the application you are using. Ubuntu One tracks files based on their inode numbers, i.e. a file1 when deleted and recteated with the same name will no longer be the same file for ubuntu one. The workaround I am using is to create the file elsewhere and then copy it over to the original destination if my editor/application does unlink-create-rename dance
<jacobrask> oh. seems like vim does that then..
<rye> jacobrask: yes, it is possible to disable this behavior though
<rye> jacobrask: adding "set nowritebackup" to your vimrc, but while I have never experienced any data loss with vim, there is a non-zero chance of that
<jacobrask> thanks, I'll investigate that!
<gatox> good morning
<mandel> gatox, morning!
<gatox> mandel, hi!
<mandel> gatox, how is our FSEvents guy doing?
<gatox> mandel, gooddd.. yesterday i started writing tests, and i needed to create a os_helper for mac, so i'm finishing that now... the good part, we are going to identify some other parts of u1-client that need platform specific things for mac
<gatox> mandel, you?
<mandel> gatox, nearly done with a proof of concept with a single daemon running as root sending info via a domain sockets (I'm taking a little longer because I'm not using python)
<ralsina> good morning!
<ralsina> mandel: about IPC, what's wrong with jsonrpc over domain sockets?
<gatox> ralsina, good morning!
<mandel> ralsina, morning! I guess lack of libs, not more
<gatox> ralsina, i forgot about our 1-1 yesterday..... let me know if you have some time today please
<ralsina> gatox: sure!
<gatox> ralsina, ok, whenever you want today..... just let me know
<ralsina> mandel: http://www.big-llc.com/software.jsp#
<ralsina> gatox: will do
<ralsina> mandel: of course that's just the first google result for "jsonrpc c" ;-)
<mandel> ralsina, heh I'm not very worry about the ipc atm
<ralsina> mandel: considering we have a rather simplistic requirement, I am not convinced about going to anything even slightly complicated
<ralsina> mandel: right, so, we have to have the events first before we propagate them of course
<mandel> ralsina, exactly :)
<ralsina> mandel: I am supposed to have a vision here ;-)
<ralsina> mandel: so we don't lack scope and synergy
<ralsina> mandel: maybe provide value to internal and external customers
<ralsina> mandel: you know, that kind of things
<mandel> ralsina, and in an efficient manner, propagation has to be fast and not block because we do not want to block the io device
<ralsina> mandel: right
<ralsina> mandel: good thing about domain sockets: they are buffered
<ralsina> mandel: so we can fill it with crap, and writes will not fail
<ralsina> IIRC
<mandel> ralsina, right now  I want to get a poc with connections, event filtering etc..
<ralsina> mandel: cool
<mandel> ralsina, since for each event we need to filter it per user so worst case scenario we have O m*n where m is number of users and n is all the paths they added
<ralsina> interesting implementation detail: when writing to a unix domain socket you are writing to the buffer of the other side which is in the other process' address space! 8-|
<j-johan-edwards> Excuse me: About how baked is the Shardbridge u1db? Is it on equal to the Python implementation to the extent you would recommend writing with it?
<ralsina> j-johan-edwards: I am not familiar with that implementation
<ralsina> j-johan-edwards: you may have to wait for __lucio__
<j-johan-edwards> thanks :)
<ralsina> j-johan-edwards: he should be around in about 30 minutes
<mandel> I'm off to have lunch
<ralsina> j-johan-edwards: in fact, that was done by dobey, so you may have to wait or him, and he's at UDS so his schedule is both late and incomprehensible
<ralsina> mandel: we may want to just filter per user on the root daemon, and then filter per path on the user side
<mandel> ralsina, indeed, which means that outside home will no be suported by this
<mandel> ralsina, lunch and we can keep thinking about it, maybe running some numbers would be good to
<ralsina> yeah
<__lucio__> j-johan-edwards, i dont know. i dont think its finished yet. dobey knows.
<__lucio__> (re: shardbridge status)
<ralsina> thisfred: since you sent me an email, I will assume you are around. If you are not, say nothing ;-)
<thisfred> ralsina: shared lisettte's desisn with you
<ralsina> thisfred: exactly :-)
<thisfred> I am here
<ralsina> thisfred: that wireframe has tasks with attachments...
<lisettte> ralsina: that was an idea, it doesn't all have to happen at once :)
<ralsina> thisfred: also, the left-side-bar seems to show a mix of tags and dates, right? (not that it makes it harder)
<thisfred> Yeah we need to figure out if we want all the features in there, I don't think so right away, anyway
<ralsina> thisfred: in fact, we don't have due dates yet, do we?
<thisfred> we don't but I did want to add those anyway
<ralsina> thisfred: if we can get due dates, then most of this is implementable
<thisfred> because it'll show off how to do dates in u1db
<thisfred> which is not entirely self evident, since there are no date indexes, or date fields in json for that matter, so it's good example code
<ralsina> thisfred: cool. The other thing is, this wireframe doesn't show how to add new tags or how to have something with multiple tags
<ralsina> other than that, piece of cake
<j-johan-edwards> __lucio__: thanks
<lisettte> ralsina: that is still to do; i guess a popup
<lisettte> ralsina: the wire is far from finished
<ralsina> lisettte: we could do the combo writable, so the user can type a tag, and it will either autocomplete or create the new tag
<ralsina> lisettte: in any case, it's pretty awesome already :-)
<lisettte> ralsina: it would be cool to let them pick a colour though
<thisfred> lisettte: what I did in mine was translate anything like #this in the todo item to a category, but I'm not sure if that's a good idea. I like it, but I may be an atypical user
<ralsina> thisfred: well, works for twitter
<ralsina> thisfred: so, 150 million people know how to do that
<lisettte> ralsina: i worked on that sort of writable tag in another project, and we ended up not using it because of typo duplicates
<ralsina> lisettte: yes, so, maybe hashtags is a good idea. We could confirm new tag creation
<ralsina> "Are you sure you want to create the "tday" tag?"
<lisettte> ralsina: today would be a date?
<thisfred> fair point, but they're easily fixable, if they remain in the todo item's text, and the typoed category will just disappear. tab-completion would be awesomer even
<ralsina> lisettte: bad example ;-)
<thisfred> don't know if that's possible in a text edit field
<ralsina> thisfred: it sure is
<thisfred> neat
<ralsina> lisettte: replace "tday" with "hume" :-)
<thisfred> david hume? :)
<lisettte> ralsina: that is what i meant with the writable tags
<thisfred> hehe
<ralsina> thisfred: it's tricky only in the sense that Tab is overloaded with purpose already
<lisettte> ralsina: the problem with those
<thisfred> ralsina: could be a different key, though I don't mind stealing it when in the text box
<ralsina> lisettte: yes, so we need to decide if it's more annoying to have misspelt tags or ask about every tag creation
<lisettte> ralsina, thisfred: can we have a textfield at the top of the list of tags?
<ralsina> lisettte: sure
<thisfred> can do, but it makes it more work than adding the tags directly in the item
<thisfred> I like the syntax of for instance:
<ralsina> lisettte: we can also start autocomplete on # and display the autocompletion in grey then if the user clicks "right" or tab we effect the completion
<lisettte> ralsina, thisfred: then we could replace that with the create tag thing and make it discoverable / auto complete
<thisfred> [ ] buy beer at #supermarket
<ralsina> thisfred: yes, that's neat
<ralsina> thisfred, lisettte: so, using hashtags looks like a neat interaction idea for me, but I am not the expert, so I would like some feedback on why it's not (accounting for a few hundred million users and all our possible users) already knowing how it's done :-)
<lisettte> thisfred: that is cool, but it would be cooler to have both! ;)
<thisfred> can do
<lisettte> thisfred: it is hard to discover that you can do this
<thisfred> yes
<thisfred> I agree
<thisfred> I think both would work well
<ralsina> thisfred: when you add a hashtag, and then edit and remve it, is it removed?
<thisfred> yes
<ralsina> We could have ONE "tip of the day" ;-)
<lisettte> hahaha
<ralsina> "Did you know you can tag your tasks by using #hashtags?" and always show it ;-)
<lisettte> tip of the year
<thisfred> ralsina: but if the category chooser also adds the #tag to the text, people will learn how it works without us having to explain in text
<ralsina> thisfred: hmmmm
<lisettte> thisfred: what if they use 2 in the text?
<thisfred> lisettte: that just works
<ralsina> tag<->task is many to many
<lisettte> thisfred: so will we assign a colour for the first one?
<thisfred> lisettte: you can see how it works now, if you do bzr branch lp:u1db; cd u1db; PYTHONPATH=. python u1todo/ui.py
<thisfred> assuming you're on Ubuntu ;)
<lisettte> thisfred: not set up on this machine :(
<thisfred> kk
<thisfred> lisettte: we can auto assign colours, and allow users to change them
<lisettte> thisfred: i'd need to dust off the pc for that
<thisfred> sort of like how google calendar does
<ralsina> lisettte: we could have a list of colors and/or just randomize them for contrast, I assume there is an algorithm for this somewhere
<thisfred> lisettte: it's not important, it's all gonna c
<lisettte> thisfred: i think auto-assign is cool for a first draft
<thisfred> hange
<thisfred> and we described pretty much all of it
<ralsina> yep, all in all I think we know what we need to do
<thisfred> cool. cool cool cool
<ralsina> thisfred: you will have to switch from QListWidget to QTreeWidget, though, sorry ;-)
<lisettte> ralsina: i can pick some nice colours!!! :)
<ralsina> lisettte: how many? ;-)
<thisfred> ralsina: that's fine
<lisettte> ralsina: many
 * ralsina feels a need to show management ability and tell lisette to come up with 47 contrasting colors
<ralsina> ;-)
<lisettte> ralsina: haha. ok
<lisettte> ralsina, thisfred: another idea on this thing that is not in the wireframe is that you can drag and drop tasks to a different day
<lisettte> instead of editing
<ralsina> lisettte: so drag a task into next week
<lisettte> ralsina, thisfred: hence the drag handles
<lisettte> ralsina: yep
<thisfred> right
<ralsina> it's doable, but the code for it is *not* exemplar
<ralsina> as in "it's ugly and distracting"
<thisfred> ralsina: we can tuck it away out of sight ;)
<lisettte> ralsina, thisfred: let's put it on the wishlist for now :)
<thisfred> sure
<thisfred> this will keep me busy for a while anyway
<thisfred> ralsina: so, how does one style QT? :)
<ralsina> thisfred: we can use "internal" drag&drop but then we will get events like "this widget is now here" and we would have to interpret the edit from it
<ralsina> thisfred: the same way porcupines reproduce
<thisfred> hehe
<ralsina> thisfred: it's fun actually, let me get you the doc
 * thisfred treads with care
<thisfred> cool
<ralsina> thisfred: it's almost-css http://qt-project.org/doc/qt-4.8/stylesheet.html
<ralsina> thisfred: if you are passing sys.argv to QApplication, you don't even need to touch code to start playing with it, you can use the -stylesheet filename option
<thisfred> neat
<thisfred> lisettte: ralsina: pedronis just reminded me: we will also need ui for conflicted items (i.e. items that after a sync have 2 conflicting versions.) My idea for that was maybe a 'conflicted' icon that's shown in every item that has such a conflict, and when clicked, opens a dialog with both versions and a way to resolve them
<thisfred> note that conflicts will be relatively rare, they will only occur if the item changed on both ends between syncs
<pedronis> yup, in most cases it will just naturally pick you most recent change as synced to the cloud
<ralsina> thisfred: merging 1-liners should just be "take oe or the other"
<thisfred> yep
 * mandel back
<gatox> ohhhhhhh this is so very broken! :P
<mandel> gatox, ein?
<gatox> mandel, u1-client for mac...... i'm fixing lot of things in order to be able to run some tests..... there are problems with the imports (this was expected)
<lisettte> thisfred: when would a conflict happen?
<mandel> gatox, we are getting closer to see things working so I  expected two very depressing weeks :)
<gatox> mandel, jeje yes..... the good thing (good from my point of view), is that with this branch and trying to run the tests, i'm detecting lot of stuff that need to be implemented for mac....
<thisfred> lisettte: say I have the app on my phone and on my laptop and I edit the same task on both, with different results, and then sync the two databases
<lisettte> thisfred: so you would edit it on the laptop, quit before it has synced, then edit it on your phone, let it sync, open the laptop client again?
<thisfred> lisettte: basically yes. Sync is an explicit action, so edit task x on machine A, edit task x on machine B, then sync on either
<lisettte> thisfred: would you know which item was edited (not synced) last?
<lisettte> thisfred: if you do, you could take the last edit to resolve it automatically
<thisfred> lisettte: not necessarily no.
<lisettte> thisfred: hrm
<thisfred> lisettte: that would still mean potential data loss also:
<thisfred> say I add a phone number to the task on one machine, and forget about that, and on the other machine, I set the task to done
<lisettte> thisfred: well, yes, but it makes sense that you edited the item 'again' if the previous edit you did hasn't synced
<thisfred> now I sync, and if it automatically resolve, I lose the done status (not a huge problem) or the phone number (potentially bigger problem(
<lisettte> thisfred: i guess this can be a problem with phones having no connection
<thisfred> It's not
<thisfred> going to happen very often
<thisfred> but we do need to deal with the fact that it will happ;en
<thisfred> so the UI doesn't need to be super user friendly, as long as there is a way for people to deal with it on those rare occasions
<thisfred> so a fairly noticeable icon that shows up only when there is a conflict, and when clicked lets you resolve it and then disappear would work I think
<lisettte> thisfred: when a conflict is found, we could pop up a window with both items in it where the user could pick the one to keep?
<thisfred> I violently hate automatic popups
<mmcc> morning folks, catching up…
<gatox> mmcc, hi
<gatox> mandel, are you working in platform/ipc for mac os?? or you are working in another things related to ipc?
<lisettte> thisfred: same..
<thisfred> lisettte: the conflict does not necessarily need to be resolved immediately, everything will happily keep working, and no data is lost.
<thisfred> so something that draws attentions saying 'hey, there's something you may want to take a look at when you have a minute'
<thisfred> either a global icon/marker or one on the todo item itself, I was thinking
<mandel> gatox, no, but that should work, as in we will use the windows ipc and just need to modify it to work on unix domain sockets, why?
<mandel> gatox, is the same work as the one done for ss
<lisettte> thisfred: on the item itself makes sense
<mandel> sso
<gatox> mandel, so...... it's easy to do, but it's not done? (because this is becaming a blocking thing for me..... so if you are not working in this, maybe you can point in the right direction and i can implement this and move on)
<mandel> gatox, you should be looking at how the ipc on sso uses enpoints to use domain sockets, is really trivial
<gatox> mandel, the other solution is to mock things so i can keep working in my branch..... but i prefer to fix things when we found them,, so we don't forget
<gatox> mandel, ok, great..... i'll open some bugs for all of this stuff i'm finding..... and i'll start killing them! muejejeje
<mandel> ok
<lisettte> thisfred: adding it to the to do list :)
<thisfred> hehe
<ralsina> mandel: we have a ton (ok a small ton) of SSL errors reported on ubuntu from turkish users. Turns out Turkey has a government censoring firewall. Could that be the root of the problem there?
<mandel> ralsina, it does sound like a man is in the middle, if we expect an ssl and get another it makes sense
<ralsina> mandel: thing is, I am not finding any references to similar things, so I am at a bit of a loss.
<ralsina> mandel: I say we send you to turkey to debug
<briancurtin> i would suspect a similar issue with users in China, if they can even download U1 (there's a special way to get Python if you're in china, since the great firewall blocks the regular donwload links)
<ralsina> briancurtin: the throughputto our servers from china is bad enough that it's basiclly unusable
<ralsina> briancurtin: last report I got, at least
<ralsina> briancurtin: OTOH, we have offices in China, I don't know if we have employees in turkey. Which makes me think I should check that ;-)
<ralsina> not even one. We have employees everywhere but there :-(
<mandel> ralsina, we might well consider readding the accept ssl certs dialog
<briancurtin> sprint next week in turkey
<ralsina> mandel: I think we can just dump the valicert root cert in /etc/ssl and it would just work
<gatox> briancurtin, \o/
<ralsina> mandel: but we would be hacking their computers, basically
<ralsina> gatox: you would like it :-)
<gatox> ralsina, :P jeje
<mandel> sprint!
<gatox> mandel, yeyyyyy
 * ralsina considers ruining team illusions
<gatox> :(
<ralsina> gatox: OTOH, if you go to istanbul, I can set you up with a cousin that has a cute hostel in the middle of old constantinople
<ralsina> gatox: and while you are there, please debug this ;-)
<ralsina> hey, team, team call in 6'
<mandel> ack
<mmcc> Just solved my ctypes callback problem with network detection.
<gatox_> ack
<mandel> mmcc, hurray1
<mmcc> just needed to explicitly define some function type signatures
<mmcc> also, ack about the call
<gatox> mumble!
<ralsina> thisfred, mumble
<thisfred> there
<gatox> mmcc, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-client/+bug/997668  -  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-client/+bug/997663  (i'm working on this right now... because it's blocking me)
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 997668 in Ubuntu One Client "Platform imports fail on MAC OS" [High,In progress]
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 997663 in Ubuntu One Client "platform/ipc imports are failing in MAC OS" [High,Triaged]
<mmcc> brb ~> coffee
<ralsina> thisfred: is "cosas" the actual app name? Really?
<ralsina> thisfred: because it kicks ass
<thisfred> ralsina it can be :)
<ralsina> thisfred: look for "tio cosa" in google images :-)
<thisfred> I suspect mandel had something to do with that
<ralsina> thisfred: I want to speak about it at ubucon-la, too
<mandel> thisfred, ralsina, yep, my fault :P
<thisfred> hehe, I love cousin it
<ralsina> thisfred: imagine it called  "thingies" in english
<thisfred> yep, I got that
<ralsina> when I knew "thing" was actually the hand, my childhood died
<thisfred> happy to rename it from generic 'dharma initiative' branding ;)
<ralsina> which in spanish was called "fingers" which makes *much* more sense
<mandel> ralsina, in your spanish, in ours it was cosa
<ralsina> mandel: really? And cousin it? We called him "tio cosa"
<mandel> ralsina, that is the hairy one, right? I dont have a clue
<ralsina> mandel: right
<gatox> ralsina, i'll put on hold the mac port for a while (not much), so i can finish with the u1-cp and u1-sso bugs i have..... they shouldn't take long
<ralsina> gatox: cool
<ralsina> gatox: BUT, don't switch back until they are 100% in please :-)
<gatox> ralsina, do you mean until the branches landed?
<ralsina> gatox: until you are done coding them at least
<ralsina> gatox: let's not do more switches than necessary, since we are not under time pressure
<ralsina> gatox: so, start on the bugs, get them fixed, then switch back. No back-and-forth
 * mmcc needs to take ralsina's advice too :)
<gatox> ralsina, yes yes..... i want to fix those branches, that should be small..... because with the mac port i'm finding new and new stuff..... so this is going to be long, and i don't want to delay the other things
<ralsina> mmcc, gatox: trying to do 100 things at once is a natural reaction to something that is big and broken :-)
<gatox> ralsina, if you want i can avoid the switch and fix them later..... i was thinking on fixing them today, because it shouldn't take long
<ralsina> gatox: if your estimate is that you finish them today, switch
<gatox> ralsina, ack
<ralsina> gatox: this includes the "disabled" bug?
<gatox> ralsina, yes
<ralsina> gatox: just the sanity check, not finding the broken call from sd, right?
<gatox> ralsina, but only the part from cp..... as we talk with nessita in internal
<gatox> ralsina, righy
<gatox> riight
<ralsina> gatox: ok
<gatox> brb! need to pay the rent! :P
<ralsina> mmcc: +1 on check for unit testing in C, seems to be the better of a small field
<mmcc> ralsina: agreed. I'm sure we'll need some shell scripts, etc too
<ralsina> yeah
<ralsina> mmcc: good news are it seems to support junit format output, so it can be integrated with jenkins eventually
<mmcc> cool
<mmcc> wrt our testing infrastructure, what do we do for e.g. integration tests?
<mandel> mmcc, ralsina, what lib are you looking at?
 * mmcc not sure I'm using the right word there
<ralsina> mandel: check.sf.net
<ralsina> mmcc: not sure how to answer that because we don't have any "real" integration testing in place
<ralsina> mmcc: we do have some acceptance testing
<mmcc> I'm thinking something like dejagnu, except last time I looked at using dejagnu I got twitchy
 * ralsina looks up dejagnu
<mmcc> ralsina TCL
<ralsina> mmcc: QA has some tools for that, yes
<mmcc> actually expect...
<ralsina> mmcc: just saw dejagnu's page... scary
<mmcc> yeah, IMO, dejagnu is a great tool like autotools are great tools
<mmcc> they really do work, but they take up a lot of room in your head
<mmcc> do you know what QA uses?
<mandel> I though people just copied a project that uses autotools and make small changes until it works..
<mmcc> mandel yep, that's the recommended practice :)
<mmcc> although I know someone who built a domain-specific simulation language using M4... so some people actually like the tools :\
<ralsina> mandel: until it "works"
<ralsina> mmcc: I know of a guy who wrote a relational database in AWK. So, nothing surprises me anymore.
<ralsina> mmcc:  he even named it NoSQL in like 1998 or so
<mmcc> ralsina: I would've said nothing surprises me either, but that did surprise me.
<ralsina> mmcc: http://www.strozzi.it/cgi-bin/CSA/tw7/I/en_US/NoSQL/Philosophy%20of%20NoSQL
<mandel> mmcc, do you know which header I have to import to use get_proc_name?
 * mandel is rusty in c things
<mmcc> hrm, not familiar with get_proc_name and it's not in my manpages
<mmcc> what are you trying to do?
<mandel> mmcc, I have a pid of the process that modified a file and want to show the name too
<mandel> mmcc, I think I can do it manually..
<mmcc> mandel: yeah off the top of my head I'm not sure. can poke around.
<mandel> mmcc, no worries, google helped me :)
<mmcc> mandel what did you find (curious)
<mandel> mmcc, found this: paste.ubuntu.com/980104
<mmcc> mandel sysctl, ok. Hey, great job naming stuff, unix guys
<mandel> mmcc, lol
<ralsina> "The thing I most regret of unix design is leaving the e out in "creat"" Dennis Ritchie.
<ralsina> briancurtin: you know more python3 than I do, but doesn't following this guide to have a common python2/3 codebase https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Python/3 basically make your prgram a whole lot slower and memory hungry on python2 as a side effect?
<briancurtin> ralsina: reading now. i know there are certain places in 2/3 codebases that work slower and take up more memory when run on PyPy, but I'm not aware of any 2/3 compatiblity stuff working worse on CPython 2 and 3
<ralsina> briancurtin: I am thinking about "switch to range from xrange, items from iteritems, etc"
<ralsina> briancurtin: unless one of the __future__ imports changes that?
<briancurtin> ralsina: the performance (speed) difference would likely be unnoticeable, but you would see some memory increases, but i dont think it'd be anything crazy
<ralsina> briancurtin: ok
<mmcc> hey folks, about to head to lunch. Just pushed a junk branch with a script I wrote over the weekend that grabs what's on the clipboard, pushes it to paste.ubuntu.com, then puts the URL onto the clipboard. Handy for IRC... works on ubuntu and macos: lp:~mikemc/+junk/pup
 * mmcc lunches
 * ralsina lunches as well
<gatox> back
<ralsina> gatox: we'll do 1-1 a las 3 ok?
<gatox> ralsina, ok
<mandel> ralsina, and that is what happens when you speak more than one lang.. :)
<mandel> ok, EOD for me, laters!
<joshuahoover> ralsina: forgot to mention that i had one of the ubuntu users try sudo cp /usr/share/ca-certificates/mozilla/ValiCert_Class_2_VA.crt /etc/ssl/certs and he still had issues authenticating
<ralsina> joshuahoover: ack
<joshuahoover> ralsina: the user did not get a warning that the file already existing in /etc/ssl/certs
<ralsina> joshuahoover: well, that is interesting... looks like he may have something weird there
<joshuahoover> ralsina: i'll see if other users in turkey who've reported the same problem get the same result
<ralsina> joshuahoover: could you get a md5sum of /etc/ssl/certs/Valicert*
<ralsina> joshuahoover: should be
<ralsina> a194cb5767b2eb60c4e2d90d4419cdc8  /etc/ssl/certs/ValiCert_Class_1_VA.pem
<ralsina> fdf03feab80e9a109adb8f9912b36f5d  /etc/ssl/certs/ValiCert_Class_2_VA.pem
<joshuahoover> ralsina: sure
<ralsina> joshuahoover: sadly we have not a single canonical employee in Turkey
<ralsina> joshuahoover: and the closest thing to a nerd I know there is a DJ who I wouldn't trut to debug an etch-a-sketch
<joshuahoover> ralsina: guess you know where your next new hire has to be located, huh? ;)
<ralsina> joshuahoover: haha
<ralsina> joshuahoover: I admit sprints would be much more colorful ;-)
<ralsina> gatox is not around?
<ralsina> chicken, running away from 1-1s
<thisfred> ralsina: so I'm trying to have a bunch of widgets be hidden and toggle visibility when something happens. I thought I'd just hide the QVBoxLayout they're in, but that doesn't work because that's not a widget, then I thought I'd recursively hide all its children, but that doesn't work because the only things showing up in children() are other box layouts. I'm assuming this is all wrong and I should do it completely differently.
<thisfred> please feel free to restate that as a question and then answer it ;)
<ralsina> thisfred: haha
<ralsina> thisfred: the easiest way to hide a bunch of widgets is to have them all be children of some other widget
<ralsina> So, instead of nesting layout->layout->widgets do layout->widget->layout->widgets
<ralsina> and hide the middle widget
<thisfred> but what kind of widget? I'd prefer something that takes up no space
<ralsina> QWidget or QFrame
<thisfred> group box?
<thisfred> ah
<ralsina> groupbox is meant to have a title
<ralsina> QFrame is the usual suspect
<thisfred> kk
<ralsina> thisfred: another idea is, if all the widgets to hide are on one side (left, right, top or bottom), use a splitter
<thisfred> I'll need that too, but not in this case
<ralsina> thisfred: ok then, widget-nesting it is
<thisfred> thx!
<thisfred> ralsina: while I have you distracted:
<ralsina> thisfred: look, behind you! A 3-headed monkey!
<ralsina> thisfred: sure, ask away :-)
<thisfred> QAbstractItemModel, I have trouble understanding:
<thisfred> does that represent all of the data
<thisfred> or a single item/row?
<thisfred> I think it's everything right?
<thisfred> Even though it's named item
<ralsina> Everything
<ralsina> The noun is "model"
<ralsina> it's a model of abstract items
<ralsina> or an abstract model of items
<thisfred> right
<ralsina> it contains QModelIndexes that point to QModelItems IIRC
<thisfred> cool
<ralsina> thisfred: there is a #pyqt full of people who know this better than I do, too :-)
<thisfred> thx, that should set me on the path out of the enchanted forest
<thisfred> ralsina: I hate people though
<ralsina> thisfred: I couldn't say, I died in that forest and became magic squirrel food
<thisfred> at least it wasn't ewoks
<thisfred> yipyip
<ralsina> thisfred: there is a guy called Styxman in #pyar who's a friend and knows this stuff
 * ralsina liked the ewoks when they were thinking about spit-roasting leia
<mmcc> those ewoks always seemed like they'd be real trouble if you fed them after midnight, amirite?
<mmcc> OT: have you seen darth vader and son: (video trailer for a book:) http://jeffreybrowncomics.blogspot.com/2012/04/darth-vader-and-son-trailer.html
<ralsina> mmcc: have not yet. Queuing :-)
<ralsina> mmcc: have you seed farth diego?
<ralsina> make that Darth Diego
<mmcc> and back on topic, I'm wondering if a small change I've made should be a separate merge request or just a commit that's part of a bigger merge request...
<ralsina> mmcc: link to the commit?
<mmcc> nope..
<mmcc> haven't made the commit yet :)
<ralsina> mmcc: this is our fellow developer gatox: http://www.diegosarmentero.com/2011/05/cordoba-anime-fest.html
<mmcc> ralsina - this one here?: http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-uqZtjQFMPOc/Tc_VjlzcPtI/AAAAAAAAHXE/o3bLUXvGLfk/s1600/15052011318.jpg
<ralsina> mmcc: exactly
<mmcc> I am impressed
<ralsina> mmcc: so, back on track, usually we only sneak in changes in unrelated branches if they are really small and uncontroversial
<mmcc> ralsina, ok. well it seems like it'd be uncontroversial, but it might also be super easy to make a clean merge proposal too.
<mmcc> the branch is here: https://code.launchpad.net/~mikemc/ubuntu-sso-client/fix-networkstate-darwin
<mmcc> still updating
<ralsina> I have to go to yesterday's doctor's appointment, will be back in not too long, hopefully
<ralsina> gatox is having internet issues, so getting reviews is going to be tricky
<mmcc> and the diff is here: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~mikemc/ubuntu-sso-client/fix-networkstate-darwin/revision/967
<mmcc> ok I'll wait on it.
<joshuahoover> ralsina_at_docto: fyi, users in turkey report the correct checksums on the valicert certs i had them move to /etc/ssl/certs
<dobey> joshuahoover: putting a cert in that directory basically does nothing
<joshuahoover> dobey: good to know :) i'm just following instructions at this point, have no idea where to go with it troubleshooting wise
<dobey> we need to find where the cert comes from
<dobey> joshuahoover: actually, a wireshark dump of network traffic, with all other network using apps disabled, would be very useful
<joshuahoover> dobey: hmmm...ok, i'll see if we can get that
<dobey> or maybe it will just be very technical and not help
<gatox> finally at least 3g working!!! f#$%ing internet service!
<gatox> @ping
<gatox> or noone is getting my messages or there isn't a bot here :P
 * beuno is tempted to make gatox he's crazy
<gatox> beuno, jejeje
<ralsina_at_docto> dobey: let me describe that wireshark dump here: you are going to get a connection to the correct IP followed by  a lot of SSL
<ralsina_at_docto> dobey: at least if this is caused by the national transparent censoring proxy
<ralsina> I wonder if anyone sells turkish VPSs
<ralsina> and yes they do!
<ralsina> joshuahoover:  a chance for debugging, it costs 60 US Dollars: http://www.thewebhostingdir.com/vps-hosting-plan-139/linux-vps-3.html
<ralsina> we get Debian 4.0 whatever that is, though
<joshuahoover> ralsina: nice
<joshuahoover> heh
<ralsina> From http://www.thewebhostingdir.com/vps-hosting/turkey.html -- "The climate of Turkey is transcontinental which is more benefits for the Agriculture." it's like Borat  for hosting.
<briancurtin> haahaha
 * ralsina hires a turkish VPS. Words he never expected to type.
<ralsina> damn, centos
<ralsina> Oh it's so much fun to see people do the same things we had to do, and not use our free, open source code, to do it: http://dragotin.wordpress.com/2012/05/10/cross-platform-again/
<ralsina> Plus, they are doing it in C
<ralsina> Ok, I give up, there is no ubuntu VPS hosting on turkey :-/
 * ralsina considers mailing the libretto ct50 to his turkish cousins, deems it impractical
<gatox> brb..... going to test if i have real internet now :P
<gatox> yes! real internet back! :D
<mmcc> Speaking of real internet, the values returned by OSX's reachability API are... interesting.
<dobey> ralsina: there is a national turkish censor proxy?
<ralsina> dobey: yes there is. I know, I saw it :-)
<mmcc> it's a set of bit flags, with nice names like "kSCNetworkReachabilityFlagsReachable" and "kSCNetworkReachabilityFlagsConnectionRequired"...
<dobey> ralsina: so the turksih government is using an invalid cert, awesome.
<ralsina> dobey: well, it may be, or something else
<mmcc> the fun part is that "Reachable" is set even if my wifi is turned off
<ralsina> mmcc: looks like they hired one or two MSFT engineers there
<dobey> ralsina: i have a fix. we just ban turkey. :)
<mmcc> turns out that if "reachable" AND "connection required" set at the same time means that it's not actually, you know, "reachable" :)
<ralsina> mmcc: maybe reachable means *that* network is reachable
<mmcc> ralsina what network?
<ralsina> mmcc: oh, interesting. "It would be reachable, if you turned it on"
<mmcc> ralsina: yep!
<mmcc> "This flag indicates that the specified nodename or address can
<mmcc> 		be reached using the current network configuration, but a
<mmcc> 		connection must first be established.
<mmcc>  
<ralsina> dobey: saying "we don't support these 80 million people" is kinda anti-ubuntu
<mmcc> 		As an example, this status would be returned for a dialup
<mmcc> 		connection that was not currently active, but could handle
<mmcc> 		network traffic for the target system."
<mmcc> er, sorry about the paste spam, but I just thought it was funny.
<ralsina> coulda woulda shoulda
<ralsina> mmcc: it is, in a facepalmy sort of way
<mmcc> I mean how is this meaningful? how could it possibly know that you can reach a host once you turn your internet on?
<mmcc> yargh
<ralsina> dobey: "Linux for (not-turkish) humans" doesn't have quite the same ring to it.
<ralsina> mmcc: it's optimistic routing
<mmcc> anyway, a little extra logic and I get what I want. reachable = reachable and NOT connectionRequired...
<mmcc> ralsina: sooo optimistic
<mmcc> I think the complexity here is because the same code handles iPhone stuff ,with connection on demand, direct vs. WWAN, etc etc
<ralsina> right. 3g is often connect-when-traffic
<mmcc> yeah, but I still don't know why "reachable" is set when I've manually turned my wifi interface off.
<mmcc> ralsina, right
<mmcc> anyway, I'll make a note to test some more when I can run a cable (or get a laptop to move to the other room with the DSL modem)
<mmcc> but I found some similar logic in an ObjC wrapper of SCnetworkreachability on github
<mmcc> btw, that code I referred to is under the BSD license, so I felt OK reading it, even though I didn't actually *use* any of it. That sound OK? I'm reflexively paranoid from earlier jobs' mandatory training modules.
<dobey> first it was round ceilings, now ssl
<dobey> ralsina: turkish cousin can give shell account access via ssh?
<ralsina> dobey: no nerdy turkish cousin, sorry
<dobey> boo
<ralsina> dobey: I can you a nice cheap carpet though
<dobey> heh
<gatox> ralsina, mmcc can i have a small review from you guys? https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-control-panel/sync-status/+merge/105394
<ralsina> gatox: sure
<mmcc> gatox: sure
<gatox> thx
<ralsina> mmcc: I am pending one of yours too, right? Have a link handy?
<mmcc> ralsina: ummm
<mmcc> ralsina: you mean from earlier today? no, I didn't make that a merge request yet. Need to update from trunk first and got distracted writing other parts of the code
<ralsina> mmcc: ah ok
<dobey> ralsina: http://www.bestvpnservice.com/blog/what-is-22agustos-internet-censorship-ban-in-turkey
<ralsina> dobey: yeah, but it's tricky
<dobey> can we get turkey to not buy a crappy broken cert from a crappy broken company? :)
<ralsina> "here, turkish government, have $50, get a real certificate?"
<dobey> basically
<ralsina> dobey: I suspect we are being sent to the "your site is evil" page, which has a certificate that is maybe not invalid, but not valid in this context
<dobey> i wish i could see it in person
<ralsina> dobey: yep, me too
<ralsina> dobey: maybe we can do a script that does the query and dumps all the info?
<ralsina> dobey: these are ubuntu users so we *can* send them python scripts
<dobey> ralsina: http://www.vpnworldservers.com/our-products/vpn-accounts/turkey-vpn-account/1-month-turkey-vpn-account maybe?
<ralsina> dobey: it's an idea
<ralsina> dobey: I'll try that ... I have not set up PPTP in, like, 10 years
<dobey> yeah
<rmcbride> wow. PPTP, that's a blast from the past
<ralsina> Annnnnnd they promise to set it up in 24/48 hours
<ralsina> blah
<dobey> boo. have they not heard of robots?
<ralsina> Annnnnnd their site gave me a "payment method error" so accidentally I ordered *two* turkish VPN
<dobey> nice
<ralsina> but they have a 48-hour no-questions refund, so whatever
<dobey> nice
 * ralsina wonders how to load this in canonicaladmin  "yes 19.95 euros to buy turkish VPN. No that's not a drug."
<dobey> heh
<ralsina> dobey: how's UDS?
<ralsina> dobey: anything I need to know? ;-)
<dobey> good
<ralsina> other than the python 3 thing
<dobey> python3
<dobey> heh
<ralsina> joshuahoover: turkish update: I have bought a VPN so I get a turkish IP and test it for myself. It's going to take a couple of days, so probably no news until mnday
<joshuahoover> ralsina: cool
<joshuahoover> ralsina: nice purchase...you won't be sorry with that one ;)
<ralsina> joshuahoover: it's called "halal internet", you know.
<joshuahoover> heh
<dobey> halal opium comes from turkey too
<ralsina> dobey: opium is not halal. And no it doesn't :-)
<dobey> heh
<gatox> ok..... that's all for today..... brain shutting down...... i'll propose the network-detect branch tomorrow morning..... i'm having a little issue with a test.....
<gatox> see you tomorrow people!
<mmcc> EOD for me too. bye folks
#ubuntuone 2012-05-11
<JamesTait> Happy Friday, everyone! :D
<gatox> good morning!
<mandel> gatox, morning!
<gatox> mandel, hi
<mandel> gatox, how is everything going?
<gatox> mandel, fine.... i'm finishing with a branch for sso.... yesterday i lost internet connection.... but i wanted to close 2 issues, one for cp and another for sso, before keep working on mac port, i almost finish with this issue......
<mandel> gatox, great! I have a process that runs as root, gets the events and I'm considering using http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Grand_Central_Dispatch for the dispatch of the events to the different users
<gatox> mandel, you?
<gatox> mandel, sounds good
<mandel> gatox, should be very efficient when working on machines with more than one processors, which is all of them (at least all macs) :)
<mandel> gatox, that should mean that the io operations could be dispatched to a diff process and we wont have to take care
<gatox> mandel, even better...... as ralsina says: good programmers are lazy programmers :P
<gatox> mandel, if we can use something already prepare for that, it's awesome!
<mandel> gatox, well, it is not many lines of code right now, I don't think it is over 1000
<mmcc_out> good morning guys, early day for me :)
<gatox> mmcc, i see! jeje good morning
<mmcc> mandel, AFAIK GCD is only for managing threads within a process - I don't think it has anything that helps you with IPC :(
<mmcc> it might simplify the daemon itself, though
<mandel> mmcc, I was considering for the simplification of the async task
<mandel> mmcc, no ipc related, but dispatching the dispatch of the events to the clients via that
<mandel> mmcc, I might have an example daemon with nearly all the pieces by today
<mmcc> mandel, oh, ok - I misunderstood. yeah, that sounds great
<mmcc> mandel cool!
<mandel> mmcc, now that I read that, I used dispatch too many times hehe
<mandel> mmcc, is an objective-c proof of concept, we can move it to c very quickly :)
<mmcc> mandel: sounds good. I guess if you have something working in ObjC, maybe we should keep it that way
<mmcc> mandel - it'd make unit testing easier
<mandel> mmcc, well, it has its pros and cons, I just used it because I started with it like that, no other reason
<mandel> mmcc, porting to c (is very small) should be easy
<mmcc> mandel: sure. we'll have to think about it I guess. I did find a C unit testing framework that looked OK (check.sf.net)
<mandel> mmcc, yeah, unittesting in c is a PITA, I know some of our projects do not have proper unittesting at all
<mandel> ok, I'm off to have lunch :)
<ralsina> good morning!
<gatox> ralsina, hi
<ralsina> gatox: I put a needsinfo in your branch
<gatox> ralsina, i answer it, and i'm submitting the fix now
<ralsina> gatox: ósom!
<gatox> ralsina, the value we are receiving was dbus.UInt32(3).... but it make sense to check for mapping first
<gatox> that was my comment
<ralsina> ah, ok
<ralsina> but yes, since we are expecting a mapping, we have to check that first. Or when someone sends a Uint32(0) ... DISABLED :-)
<gatox> ralsina, done!
<ralsina> gatox: cool, re-viewing!
<ralsina> damn, thunderbird has gone all crashy the last two days
<ralsina> I hate github, but I don't miss launchpad's "updating diff" when I use it.
<ralsina> gatox: +1
<gatox> ralsina, great!
<gatox> mmcc, did you have the chance to review the branch i sent you yesterday?
<ralsina> gatox: it's like 6am at mmcc's.
<gatox> ralsina, but he is around
 * ralsina looks at backlog...
<ralsina> whoa
 * ralsina has to update his preventing burnout speech
<gatox> jeje
<gatox> ralsina, ah! again..... if you have a moment for the 1-1 today let me know!! internet connection works like crap yesterday (all the day!)
<ralsina> gatox: right after nessita's, so that would be about 10:30
<mmcc> gatox, I looked at the branch but need to look again. will do now
<mmcc> ralsina, I'm always up this early - it's just a question of whether I'm watching IRC or a toddler
<ralsina> mmcc: hahaha
<mmcc> and today I have to cut out a little early in the afternoon, so here I am
<mmcc> gatox, still looking. sorry, I have to read more because I'm not familiar with the code yet
<gatox> mmcc, no problem
<mmcc> gatox, the code looks good, but I was going to ask you to update docstrings -- how should i do that launchpad? "Approve" but make my suggestion in the comment, or "needs fixing"?
<gatox> mmcc, need fixing in launchpad
<mmcc> gatox: ok done. let me know if my comments don't make sense
<gatox> mmcc, reviewing and fixing
<mmcc> gatox also I'm curious why we get sent invalid arguments to _process_file_sync_status at all.. this code handles that case gracefully, but why was it happening?
<gatox> mmcc, it seems to be a problem in u1-client, but we didn't debug that part yet, because everyone is really busy
<mmcc> gatox, ack
<briancurtin> any reason why a branch which was set to approved on tuesday would still not be merged by today?
<gatox> briancurtin, any kind of message was added to the mp?
<gatox> from launchpad
<gatox> mmcc, branch updated!
<briancurtin> mandel: whenever you have time, https://code.launchpad.net/~brian.curtin/ubuntuone-dev-tools/jenkins-skipping/+merge/104950 and https://code.launchpad.net/~brian.curtin/ubuntuone-client/jenkins-fix/+merge/104962
<briancurtin> gatox: nothing
<gatox> briancurtin, can you show me the branch?
<briancurtin> gatox: this is the MP that was approved - https://code.launchpad.net/~brian.curtin/ubuntuone-client/fix984407-windows-is_root/+merge/104967
<gatox> briancurtin, usually the person to ask that is dobey , but he is in UDS right now :P
<briancurtin> no messages on there, nothing came in email either
<briancurtin> ah
<briancurtin> it's not urgent, just weird
<gatox> briancurtin, mmmmmm and you have a commit message..... i can't see why it's not merging
<mmcc> gatox, approved
<gatox> mmcc, great! thanks
<ralsina> gatox: 1-1?
<gatox> ralsina, yep.... connecting to mumble
<gatox> ralsina, can you hear me?
<ralsina> gatox: can you hear me?
<ralsina> gatox: wait, mumble is updating :-/
<gatox> ralsina, kind of..... you seem to connect and disconnect a lot
<gatox> ralsina, ok
<ralsina> dropped again
<gatox> ralsina, let me know when you are ready
<facundobatista> ralsina, do you know that u1sdtool --publish-file fails in not-ascii paths? (bah, the operation succeeds, but it fails to return the published url)
<ralsina> facundobatista: news to me!
<facundobatista> ralsina, ok
<ralsina> facundobatista: file a bug, please, assign to Diego "Unicode" Sarmentero ;-)
<mandel> briancurtin, looking!
<thisfred> ralsina: treeview and I do not seem to agree on anything
<ralsina> thisfred: that's a popular feeling
<thisfred> In particular, they seem almost impossib
<thisfred> le to style
<ralsina> thisfred: let's go with treewidget, it's easier for an example
<thisfred> ok :)
<ralsina> thisfred: it's completely stylable
<ralsina> thisfred: you just need to use a custom delegate (yeah, "just")
<thisfred> I'm sure it is, but I'm not getting it to work
<briancurtin> mandel: the only thing that change doesn't include is that we'd need to set JENKINS=1 env var in the jenkins setup
<mandel> briancurtin, ok, do you want me to make such a change in jenkins?
<briancurtin> mandel: sure if you want to and know how. i was just told that would be the way to do it - haven't done it yet
<mandel> briancurtin, yes, is very simple :)
<gatox> facundobatista, ralsina jejeej yes..... i'm considering changing my middle name to Unicode
<gatox> or Uñicode
<facundobatista> gatox, oh... "Uñicode" is an awesome name for a superhero
<ralsina> Úñî©õdê
 * ralsina needs something for the d
<gatox> jejeje
<ralsina> facundobatista: leo Uñicode y me acuerdo una compañera de la facu con uñas de 5 cm tecleando en una vt100
 * ralsina goes back to english
<ralsina> Ok, time to pretend I live in Turkey and setup a VPN
<mmcc> ralsina ɗ
<ralsina> mmcc: nice!
<ralsina> Úñî©õɗè
<ralsina> There's your new nick gatox ;-)
<gatox> jajajajajaaj
<ralsina> good luck explainging "I am Úñî©õɗè in freenode" ;-)
<gatox> good luck for the people who try to talk to me jeje
<facundobatista> gatox, jajaj
<zirpu> anyone know if there are issues with U1 account upgrades? mine failed.
<thisfred> hmm, neither setBackground or setBackgroundColor on TreeWidgetItems seems to have any effect. So maybe it was not TreeView's fault after all.
<thisfred> or maybe i'm overriding it in the stylesheet
<ralsina> thisfred: care to share?
<thisfred> ralsina: sure: lp:~thisfred/u1db/u1todo-design-1
<ralsina> thisfred: looking...
<thisfred> I don't think it's the stylesheet. It seems the methods do set the property, but it's just ignored when rendering
<ralsina> thisfred: give me 1'
<thisfred> yeah, sry, just thinking "out loud"
<ralsina> thisfred: how do I run this nowadays?
<thisfred> ralsina: PYTHONPATH=. python cosas/ui.py
<ralsina> thisfred: thanks
<facundobatista> ralsina, mandel, gatox: I'm runnning the client from a branch, with "PYTHONPATH=. bin/ubuntuone-syncdaemon", if I put a print in the Main inside the branch, I see it ok... however, I'm touching code from ubuntuone/platorm/tools/__init__.py and it's not being used, how could it be?
<ralsina> thisfred: http://qt-project.org/doc/qt-4.8/stylesheet-reference.html#qtreeview-widget
<gatox> facundobatista, give me a sec...... looking
<mandel> facundobatista, what exactly do you mean with 'touching code from'?
<facundobatista> mandel, gvim, etc
<ralsina> thisfred: you need to style treethingie::item
<thisfred> ralsina: yeah I found that, but it all assumes you want all the items to look the same
<ralsina> thisfred: ok, if you want to do custom styling for items, you need to do something somewhat more annoying, give me 1 sec
<facundobatista> mandel, I added some prints, new lines... not only I don't see the new prints or log calls, but also when I do u1sdtool and it crashes, it shows me the "old" line number
<thisfred> I had it almost working with dynamic properties
<thisfred> but you can't set those on items either
<ralsina> thisfred: yes, items don't have any "visual" information
<gatox> facundobatista, can you share the branch to test it here?
<thisfred> ralsina: they do have setBackground and setBackgroundColor methods though
<mandel> yes, lets take a look ath the branch
<zirpu> anyone know if there are issues with U1 account upgrades?
<thisfred> listed in the API docs, not just by accident
<ralsina> thisfred: checking...
<ralsina> thisfred: view this http://qt-project.org/videos/watch/the_power_of_qt_model_view_delegates
<gatox> zirpu, which kind of upgrade?? upgrade from 5gb to more storage..... or upgrade with Ubuntu to 12.04?
<thisfred> ok, so back to view I guess :)
<ralsina> thisfred: and remember that a QTreeWidget is just a QTreeView with a tree model in it :-)
<facundobatista> gatox, simpler, this is the idea: http://pastebin.lugmen.org.ar/7444
<zirpu> gatox: upgrade from 5gb to the music 20gb package for 1 year.
<ralsina> thisfred: I don't see those functions here http://qt-project.org/doc/qt-4.8/qtreewidgetitem-members.html
<gatox> facundobatista, yes..... but i wanted to execute it by myself..... copying that
<thisfred> ralsina: http://www.riverbankcomputing.co.uk/static/Docs/PyQt4/html/qtreewidgetitem.html#setBackgroundColor
<ralsina> thisfred: oh, there is a setBackground
<ralsina> thisfred: the PyQt docs are a lie
<gatox> zirpu, i don't think that there is a problem there...... what is happening?
<ralsina> thisfred: but setBackground *should* work
<thisfred> ralsina: both exist, and both change the background() property
<gatox> facundobatista, can you upload a branch please?? it would be better
<zirpu> gatox: it just says failed.  i'll try again to see if there's a specific error.
<thisfred> it just has no visual effect whatsoeve
<thisfred> r
<ralsina> thisfred: although it takes a QBrush, not a QColor
<gatox> facundobatista, so i can test it here too
<ralsina> thisfred: there is supposed to be automatic casting, but...
<thisfred> ralsina: the docs say you can pass a color instead of a brush anywhere
<facundobatista> gatox, too much work, don't worry
<ralsina> thisfred: yes, you know docs
<thisfred> yeah :)h
<ralsina> thisfred: I'll do some exploratory hacking
<thisfred> anyway, watching the video now. Why can't people write web pages. I HATE videos for information transfer
<thisfred> it makes me pause my music
<thisfred> for one thing ;)
<ralsina> thisfred: https://pastebin.canonical.com/65883/
<thisfred> ralsina: oh, I probably need to push 1 sec
<zirpu> gatox: it just says: We were not able to process your payment.
<thisfred> ralsina: anyway, that's not important for the issue at hand, just don't click the side buttons ;)
<ralsina> thisfred: but I never see calls to set_color
<gatox> ralsina, do you know who'll be the person for this?  "<zirpu> gatox: it just says: We were not able to process your payment."
<ralsina> gatox: joshuahoover / duanedesign
<thisfred> ralsina: add an item with a hashtag
<gatox> zirpu, please ask joshuahoover or duanedesign about that
<zirpu> ok. i'll just give up for now. got to go to work.
<thisfred> ralsina: also on startup it gets called once for each item that has a tag
<thisfred> just put a print in there, you'll see
<joshuahoover> zirpu: can you please contact support at https://one.ubuntu.com/help/contact ...it's likely being declined because your card has "verified by visa" or "securecode" activated on it
<ralsina> thisfred: now I see it
<duanedesign> hello zirpu
<joshuahoover> good thing i replied...sigh
<ralsina> thisfred: do you have a stylesheet here somewhere?
 * joshuahoover goes back to writing and running tests
<thisfred> ralsina: the weird thing is, setForeground does work
<ralsina> thisfred: could even be style-dependent
<thisfred> ralsina: I do, in qt designer I set it on the mainwindow
<thisfred> ralsina: yeah it was
<thisfred> ralsina: sry I'm an idiot
<ralsina> thisfred: what was it? I like to know how I fix things ;-)
<ralsina> Or else I am like Wilson in House MD
<thisfred> ralsina: not sure yet, but emptying the stylesheet makes the colors show.
<ralsina> "oh, right, this conversation ust gave you the clue to solve the case. And now you walk out without telling me what it is."
<ralsina> thisfred: ok, then :-)
<thisfred> It's weird though, I don't set the background for those
<thisfred> I don't think
<ralsina> thisfred: you are probably setting something very non-specific, like QWidget
<thisfred> ralsina: I set QTreeWidget::item, but not the background-color
<thisfred> nothing more general than that that should apply
<ralsina> thisfred: where's the stylesheet?
<ralsina> thisfred: and I am not going to ask what that verticalspacer on the left does ;-)
<thisfred> ralsina: it floats the tag buttons to the top
<thisfred> ralsina: the stylesheet is on the mainwindow
<thisfred> ralsina: setting this:
<thisfred> QTreeWidget::item{
<thisfred> 	border: 1px dotted rgb(102, 102, 102);
<thisfred> 	border-top: 0px;
<thisfred> }
<thisfred> prevents setting the background color from code
<thisfred> take it out, and it works
<thisfred> I am revising my opinion of Qt by +1 micro-wtf
<ralsina> thisfred: there is a "thing" with stylesheets. In some specific cases, if you set one property, you have to set them all
<ralsina> thisfred: I suspect ::item is one of those
<rye> ping ralsina, syncdaemon.conf gets created in %LOCALAPPDATA%\ubuntuone\ unlike everything else living in %LOCALAPPDATA%\xdg\{cache,ubuntuone}
<rye> ralsina: is it correct?
<ralsina> rye: well, there are no rules in windows land
<thisfred> ralsina: I suspect so too, the problem is, you can't do ::item[foo="bar"] either
<ralsina> rye: we keep it out so people can delete xdg and not break stuff
<thisfred> since items take no dynamic properties
<ralsina> rye: or something similar. I suspect we are following some MSDN guideline for that
<thisfred> so that's me shit out of luck then, unless I set the borders from code too
<thisfred> if I can
<ralsina> thisfred: or you set the stylesheet on each item
<ralsina> thisfred: from code
<thisfred> ralsina: can't
<ralsina> thisfred: which you can't, right
<ralsina> thisfred: there is an alternative
<thisfred> maybe the video will help
<ralsina> thisfred: let me find you the docs ;-)
<rye> ralsina: ok, now at least i understand why there's ubuntuone folder after installation
<ralsina> thisfred: yes, it's supposed to be in the video, too "custom delegates"
<thisfred> right
<ralsina> thisfred: basically, you do all the rendering yourself
<thisfred> I'll watch it and google where appropriate
<thisfred> thx
<ralsina> thisfred: cool, don't hesitate to ask
<thisfred> I won't ;)
<facundobatista> gatox, ralsina, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-client/+bug/998079
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 998079 in Ubuntu One Client "--publish-file doesn't end correctly for non-ascii paths" [High,Confirmed]
<gatox> facundobatista, ack
<facundobatista> gatox, the problem is evident... but I didn't want to go deeper to find where any of both should be converted to the other datatype and how
<mmcc> just when I thought I was out… they pull me back in. I just had to create an Oracle Single-sign-on accoun to report a crashing bug in VirtualBox
<mandel> lol
<mmcc> 3 times this week it crashes my ubuntu guest, apparently while trying to update the dock icon (from QT, so this might be something to remember)
<rye> mmcc: crashes how?
 * rye wants to try virtualbox
<mmcc> the guest VM just disappears
<mmcc> rye, I've used VBox a lot on an OS X host, and it's always been pretty reliable and acceptably fast
<mmcc> I've never tried anything else so I can't draw comparisons
<mmcc> but I was always using it on OS X 10.5 (which I was using up until I left oracle)
 * rye used vmware workstation, vmware gsx server, then after network issues jumped to qemu and now using qemu-kvm only
<mmcc> vbox seems a little more unstable on osx 10.6, I've had this problem and one kernel panic (yow)
<mmcc> I think the kernel panic was related to USB audio support in VBox, though. So now I pause my VMs when I mumble. And knock on wood, wave a dead chicken, etc
<ralsina> mmcc: you could just disable audio for the VM, unless you need it or something
<mmcc> ralsina: yeah, I might do that. So far it's only panicked once, and there are other USB audio problems anyway - I can't use my headset to listen to music because when CPU load gets even medium-high the audio wets the bed
<mmcc> er, starts to skip
<ralsina> rye: I don't know what to answer here http://askubuntu.com/questions/20343/what-does-this-icon-mean-in-the-ubuntuone-sign-up-screen
<ralsina> rye: ignore, chipaca got it
<gatox> me
<ralsina> me
<gatox> mmcc, mandel thisfred briancurtin standup?
<briancurtin> oops, typing now
 * mmcc also oopsed
<Chipaca> this "standup" guy is *always* late for the meeting
<gatox> jejee
<briancurtin> me
<mandel> me
<mmcc> me
<ralsina> thisfred!
<ralsina> ok, thisfred is last. Now known as THAT fred who was always late for standup.
<ralsina> go gatox
<gatox> DONE:
<gatox> Fixed issue in control panel about sync status, finishing bug in sso about networkstate (couple of issues yet). Found a couple of issues with u1-client in the mac port, create the bugs for this issues, started working on them.
<gatox> TODO:
<gatox> Propose the sso branch, keep working in the mac port until the end of the world, just kidding, i hope to finish before that.
<gatox> BLOCKED:
<gatox> No
<gatox> ralsina, go
<ralsina> DONE: 1-1s, weekly team call, reviews, helped around, misc stuff, askubuntu answers, canonicaladmin cleanup, all clear on allhands... TODO: code a little, more reviews, help around if needed BLOCKED: no NEXT:  briancurtin
<briancurtin> DONE: finished windows installer automation, tested and it seems to work fine, proposed the branch
<briancurtin> TODO: pushing on with windows bugs
<briancurtin> BLOCKED: no
<briancurtin> NEXT: mandel
<mandel> DONE: Got a root process that gets events from the system, filters them per user and writes the event details to a domain socket.
<mandel> TODO: Get the twisted code to get the events. Clean the code. Integrate root process with launchd so that it is the one that creates the socket. Get the client uid and check passed settings.
<mandel> BLOCKED: no
<mandel> mmcc, please!
<mmcc> DONE: figured out problems with network detection and ctypes, did a
<mmcc> review. think I'm forgetting something
<mmcc> TODO: expand tests for network detection, land that branch
<mmcc> BLCK: no
<mmcc>  
<mmcc> that empty line brought to you by that fred
<thisfred> me
<ralsina> yes YOU
<ralsina> ;-)
<thisfred> DONE: Started applying lisettte's design to cosas (formerly known as u1todo), changed treewidget to treeview and back, broke the world. TODO: Fix world, add due dates to cosas, pack and prepare laptop for u1db sprint BLOCKED: no NEXT:
<thisfred> sry! :)
<ralsina> ok, then! Comments?
<gatox> nop
<ralsina> EOM then
<mandel> ralsina, 1-1 whenever you are free
<ralsina> mandel: now!
<mandel> ralsina, ok, getting there!
<rye> ralsina: what is the current version of u1 for windows?
<ralsina> rye: 3.0.0
<rye> ubuntuone-3.0.0-windows-installer.exe 09-May-2012 13:51 22M  ?
<ralsina> rye: yes
<rye> yay, fresh exes
 * rye updates
 * gatox lunch
<rye> mandel: have you tests a condition with proxy when only squid was having DNS connectivity and client was not able to get to resolver?
<mandel> rye, no, I've never seen that, why?
<ralsina> mandel, rye: I think alecu did try that, because it's a (not too) common configuration
<rye> mandel: user's log claims our twisted client is scared to death when it can't find the way to contact the resolver enve though it is using proxy
<mandel> rye, uh, weird.. is this on windows, or linux..
<rye> mandel: looks like linux
<rye> mandel: but nevermind, asked user to clarify whether resolver is actually working
<ralsina> lunchtime!
<rye> empathy... i love it so much when a video call causes a segfault in logger
<rye> mandel: what happens when a hasher in U1 can't hash a file ?
<rye> Hasher: hash error [Error 2] Le fichier spécifié est introuvable: u'\\\\?\\C:\\Users\ ...
<mandel> rye, uhm, you should as facundobatista he should know better
<rye> facundobatista: ^ file not found during hashing (i.e. file was there during rescan, but no longer there when the queue finally got to it)
<facundobatista> mandel, rye, it sends HQ_HASH_ERROR (or similar), that is handled by sync... if node still exists in the system, it pushes a new hash request with the new path... if node is not there anymore, it's discarded
<mmcc> gatox, I have a twisted question about some test code you wrote: in ubuntu_sso/networkstate/tests/test_linux.py, TestConnection.setUp() has the inlineCallbacks decorator and does 'yield super(TestConnection,self).setUp()  -- why is setUp calling its super.setUp with a deferred?
<mmcc> I hope I've said that right so the question makes sense. Still getting used to twisted terminology
<gatox> mmcc, for each TestCase, when you need to add something to the setUp method, you need to add the @inlineCallbacks decorator and do: yield super(TestConnection, self).setUp()  because of the way ubuntuone-dev-tools is workign
<rye> facundobatista: https://pastebin.canonical.com/65891/
<mmcc> gatox, ok so it's something about how u1trial runs the tests. got it
<mmcc> gatox, thanks
<gatox> mmcc, yes
<facundobatista> rye, was that file removed? or is there but not accesible somehow?
<mandel> mmcc, gatox, the reason for that is that setUps and tearDowns should return a deferred and ofcourse call their parents setUp/tearDown methods, there was some code check added by MentalGuy (not longer with us) to ensure that we write the code like that
<rye> facundobatista: that's what can't be found, because all 5 1Mb logs show that hasher is very interested in that file
<rye> facundobatista: and they already rotated several times
<facundobatista> rye, ok... if the file was removed, it should have been deleted from the system
<facundobatista> 2012-05-07 21:25:37,377 - ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.sync - INFO - T:NONE:F 46a65855-d4d2-42e2-b4e5-6928faa97b83 ['a6a4b9c9-566d-46a8-af2a-ab15b2761ee9'::'e0b67d95-4cd5-46d6-b391-a9d34c3b97e8'] ''Org_scol\\Planifications\\12-13\\Untis\\12-13_054.gpn~RF4a8d23.TMP'' | Calling calculate_hash (got HQ_HASH_ERROR:{})
<facundobatista> 2012-05-07 21:25:37,378 - ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.HQ - DEBUG - HashQueue: inserting path 'C:\\Users\\ft\\Google Drive\\Org_scol\\Planifications\\12-13\\Untis\\12-13_054.gpn~RF4a8d23.TMP'  mdid 46a65855-d4d2-42e2-b4e5-6928faa97b83
<facundobatista> rye, those lines (and the zillion like those) ^ show that the node is still alive in the internal MD
<facundobatista> and with the same path!
<facundobatista> so, it seems it wasn't removed, and it wasn't renamed
<rye> facundobatista: yes, i agree, but it looks like it is a temporary file from the name
<mandel> mmcc, gatox, no adding the super call makes the tests less reliable and not returning the deferred too since the tests are not deterministic (got to love async code!!)
<facundobatista> rye, yeap, but it seems that it is a temporary file nobody else can use?
<rye> facundobatista: i am installing google drive to see how it does downloads
<mmcc> mandel, thanks - it makes sense now, that the test harness uses twisted reactors and expects deferreds from the test cases...
<facundobatista> or that it's removal didn't send a filesystem notification?
<rye> facundobatista: aha! exclusive lock?
<facundobatista> rye, no idea, that enters mandel's domain
<gatox> mandel, yep..... async code is making me suffer right now with sso
<mandel> facundobatista, uh, me pasaste la bola! let me see..
<mmcc> gatox, what are you working on in sso right now?
<mmcc> gatox: is it the network detection wizard page?
<gatox> mmcc, the issue about network detection page....... it's trivial..... if it wasn't for twisted :P
<mmcc> gatox: aha. ok
<facundobatista> mandel, is it possible to know from the logs if a file is there but can not be really accessed?
<facundobatista> rye, ^
<mandel> facundobatista, rye, we are getting errono 2 which means not found: http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/windows/desktop/ms681382%28v=vs.85%29.aspx
<facundobatista> mandel, but the file was there at some point, could it be that it was removed but SD didn't get to know it?
<mandel> facundobatista, rye, yet I know that some of the api from windows says that when there are security issues, like you want to change the rights and the ACLs do not allow you
<mandel> briancurtin, we do not get errno 2 when the file is locked, right? /cc facundobatista
<mandel> facundobatista, I wonder if google drive is doing something 'fun' with the file..
<briancurtin> mandel: i don't remember the exact code you'd get, but 2 is not it
<ralsina> hello again!
<briancurtin> mandel: it would be 5, ERROR_ACCESS_DENIED, if the file is locked
<thisfred> ralsina: so I set up a delegate, and have overridden paint, set its pen to a  2 px dotted grey QPen, but for the life of me, I cannot figure out how to tell it to draw borders on the items. (Ideally only on 3 sides, but for now on all sides would be a huge step forward)
<mandel> facundobatista, rye, we would need to know if the file is really there, but certainly 2 usually means is not, could we have lost an event.. maybe but would be the first bug report we have like this
<ralsina> thisfred: well, you draw them
<ralsina> thisfred: so probably I am not understanding the question ;-)
<thisfred> ralsina, possibly neither am I
<ralsina> mandel: could it be that there is a permission problem with the parent folder?
<mandel> ralsina, I don't think so.. but is worth to test it, also we might as well install google drive an see if we can reproduce it
<ralsina> mandel: usually having two sync programs running on the same flder is not going to work
<mandel> ralsina, you type faster than I swear ;)
<ralsina> thisfred: so, push?
 * ralsina has fast fingaz
<mmcc> mandel: so, some of the other test cases don't have an @inlineCallbacks - decorated setUp. What's the rule for when that's necessary
<mmcc> ?
<mandel> mmcc, ok, simple, if the test inherits form twisted.trial.unittest.TestCase you need it
<thisfred> ralsina 278 pushed. I assume I must call something around line 88
<mandel> mmcc, otherwise you don't, if you forget the tests will complain
<ralsina> thisfred: ok, will look, report in 5'
<thisfred> kk
<mandel> facundobatista, rye, we have to test to see how bad we interact with dropbox, we might have issues in that case
<rye> you know what
<rye> these google docs files are actually links to the documents in google, not real files
<rye> 167 bytes of pure links
<mandel> mmcc, there are some tests that just use the 'normal' TestCase because they do no test async code, but most of them do unless they use self.patch which comes from from twisted
<rye> syncing them to U1 is completely useless
<mandel> rye, ok, time for spanish lesson: son unos pedazo de hijos de puta!!!
<mandel> rye, what time of links? and ofcourse the do not end with .lnk which is what we use to test if the path is a link...
<mmcc> mandel, hmm. ok, so if it uses self.patch it has to have an inlineCallbacks setUp, even if it doesn't inherit from Twisted.t.u.TestCase - right?
<rye> mandel: a file with a json document in it :)
<mandel> mmcc, I'd be surprised if we have any self.patch test case that does not inherit from the twisted test case, so as an easy rule of thumb, yes
<rye> mandel: but that's google docs files, not real pdfs or anything
<mandel> rye, oh well.. you always learn something..
<mmcc> mandel yeah it looks like everything does descend from twisted eventually. I was getting thrown by ubuntu_sso/networkstate/tests/test_linux.py , TestConnection(TestCase), where TestCase is ubuntu_sso.tests.TestCase, which is declared as TestCase(unittest.testcase) --> but that's actually twisted.trial.unittest, thanks to an import I didn't see.
<mmcc> if you read all that you get a cookie
<mandel> mmcc, yep, sounds correct and evil from our part to do those imports like that :)
<mandel> mmcc, found I nice article that describes @inlineCallbacks if you want more info of what they do: http://blog.mekk.waw.pl/archives/14-Twisted-inlineCallbacks-and-deferredGenerator.html
<mmcc> mandel luckily I can follow import paths up to about 7 +- 2 separate files. after that I get confused and angry
<mmcc> mandel, thanks. I'll look.
<rye> dobey: re: installers and ubuntuone. Landscape has an installer that installs an installer
<mandel> mmcc, I'd probably get angry earlier than that :)
<mandel> ok, EOD for me
<ralsina> dobey: when you are aroun... https://code.launchpad.net/~brian.curtin/ubuntuone-client/fix984407-windows-is_root/+merge/104967
<briancurtin> yeah wtf is that
<mandel> rye, facundobatista, I'll install google drive in my machine and will see what happens, maybe it screws things up
<ralsina> briancurtin: that, my friend, is some docbook nonsense, AFAIK
<rye> ah, no
<rye> just one installer
<ralsina> briancurtin: did you know our linux development environment includes LaTeX?
<ralsina> Or used to ;-)
<mmcc> bye mandel. if you look at google drive on osx see if you can tell if the daemon is running pyobjc
 * briancurtin backs away, hugs windows machine
<mandel> mmcc, good idea :)
<mandel> ralsina, briancurtin, one day in the distant future an smarter species will look at our code and will say something like.. ok, so this LaTeX thing means the world will end in 2012
<dobey> ralsina: see other channel
 * mmcc would share how much he loves LaTeX but can't remember how to format it properly
<dobey> oh it failed now
<mandel> now, really going or dog will pee everywhere!
<mandel> all, have a great weekend!!!
<ralsina> mmcc: I wrote 15KLOC of python whose main defining feature is "and you don't need LaTeX to do that anymore"
<ralsina> bye mandel!
<dobey> ./tests/platform/os_helper/test_windows.py: 35:  'platform' imported but unused
<mmcc> bye mandel, have a good weekend
<dobey> ./ubuntuone/platform/os_helper/windows.py: 38:  'version' imported but unused
<briancurtin> ah
<mmcc> ralsina: interesting, what was it?
<ralsina> mmcc: rst2pdf.googlecode.com
<alecu> holas!
<dobey> rye: what about the installer?
<mmcc> ralsina: hey that looks useful.
<ralsina> mmcc: it is!
<ralsina> mmcc: it is also kinda broken and abandoned
<rye> dobey: nevermind, landscape employs the same thing as we are - you install the installer from software center, then it installs landscape-client
<mmcc> ralsina: bummer.
 * mmcc *shakes head* remembers he isn't writing research papers anymore, and gets back to code
<mmcc> (I was about to ask about reStructuredText and BibTex databases)
<dobey> rye: right. doesn't mean we should though :)
<ralsina> mmcc: well, it's one of the most often requested things in the docutils mailing list
<ralsina> mmcc: I must confess I know very little about it
<mmcc> ralsina: well, if you ever need to know too much about bibtex, I can help you with that.
<ralsina> mmcc: that's the thing, I have not written a paper since they were actually typed for presentation quality :-)
<ralsina> mmcc: and my reference management was a piece of paper
<mmcc> ralsina: heh. thank goodness for computers... and incompatible file formats, character encoding, etc etc
<ralsina> mmcc: luckily noone ever asked my about my typewriter's character set. I think it was not unicode.
<alecu> ralsina, in typewriter character sets, do "1" and "l" share the same bit representation?
<ralsina> alecu: I don't recall if there was a |
<ralsina> alecu: it has been a while
<alecu> ralsina, no, not "|" (pipe char). I'm asking about "1" (one) and "l" (lowercase L)
<ralsina> alecu: no, not on this typewriter
<ralsina> alecu: that was only in really old mechanical ones, this was a selectric
<alecu> selectric? are those the cousin typewriters to scalectric?
<ralsina> alecu: more noisy, less fun!
 * dobey wonders how to test python-oauth in python3
<ralsina> argh, setting up this VPN is *painful*
<rye> ralsina: which?
<ralsina> rye: I bought a turkish VPN
<rye> ralsina: type?
<ralsina> rye: I ordered PPtP but I got L2TP
<rye> ralsina: oh, openl2tp is your friend
<alecu> ralsina, a turkish VPN! awesome!
<ralsina> rye: right
<ralsina> alecu: yeah, ... awesome... right
<ralsina> ok, going to windows, it's going to be easier than making this crap work
<ralsina> brb
<rye> OpenVPN FTW!
<dobey> ralsina: get the refund for that one too
<ralsina> dobey: he
<ralsina> dobey: if it helps us fix it, they can keep the 20 euros
<dobey> the other thing does show the valicert thing here too, and i filed the RT to ask IS to look at it asap
<ralsina> dobey they were looking last night and nothing suggested itself
<rye> mandel: interesting. Indeed gdrive files initial hashing attempt results in error 2
<rye> mandel: and i guess this was somehow fixed in 3.0 version with introducing the delay before hashing
<dobey> well i was asked to file rt, and i did :)
<rye> hm - http://paste.ubuntu.com/982073/
<ralsina> Hello from Turkey!
<dobey> uh
<ralsina> dobey: yes, my IP to you will appear to be in Jersey or something
<ralsina> dobey: my LAN spans continents
<rye> i have ukrainiang vpn and US vpn. i can say the same
<rye> :-P
<rye> ralsina: so, how is it there, in Turkey?
<ralsina> rye: censory!
<ralsina> plus, it would have been a better idea to download 3.0 BEFORE switching
<dobey> ralsina: you didn't go anywhere. :) your irc is still in the same ip it was before
<ralsina> dobey: because I am using a decentralized IRC proxy
<dobey> yeah
<ralsina> dobey: but whatismyip says I am in Ankara
<dobey> right
<ralsina> chrome gets me the exact same cert as from .ar
<dobey> right
 * mmcc lunches
<ralsina> and u1 works great
<dobey> awesome
<dobey> what does openssl -connect do?
<ralsina> but this is from windows, not precise
<ralsina> so, vlunteers to setup l2tp+ipsec on ubuntu? ;-)
<ralsina> damn
<dobey> heh
<ralsina> oh crap i am not censored
<ralsina> dobey i would've to rtfm
<ralsina> oh, yes I am. But they are cesoring rollingstone.com but not (ahem) xvideos.com
<ralsina> No error whatsoever, everything Just Works ®
<ralsina> going back to ubuntulandia
<dobey> haha
<dobey> i think elmo is going to fix that cert though not sure when exactly, but hopefully soon
<ralsina> it expires in a month anyway
<ralsina> dobey: apparently openssl -connect does a CONNECT then quits. Surprise!
<dobey> heh
<dobey> doesn't spew the ssl stuff?
<ralsina> dobey: http://www.madboa.com/geek/openssl/#cert-retrieve
<ralsina> dobey: only if you use the s_client thing. openssl's CLI is just weird
<dobey> but it printed stuff last night
<ralsina> dobey: yes, that was using echo | openssl s_client -connect login.ubuntu.com:443
<ralsina> dobey: without the echo, press enter, of course
<dobey> is there a really simple script which uses python-oauth somewhere?
<dobey> right, what does s_client say?
<ralsina> dobey: if there is one, I don't have it. I was on windows, I am now trying again to connect from Linux
<dobey> hmm ok
<ralsina> or I could go back to windows and get openssl or windows from somewhere, I guess. But the cert validated, so I expect to get the exact same result as in Ubuntu from .ar
<gatox> ralsina, after all the twisted problems....... when you have a moment please: https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntu-sso-client/network-page/+merge/105517 :D
<ralsina> gatox: queued!
<gatox> ralsina, thx
 * ralsina is not going to ever miss a mention again, because his freaking android phone buzzes and blinks whenever soeone says ralsina on IRC now thanks to quasseldroid
<ralsina> I give up, the VPN didn't connect but killed my defaultroute anyway
<rmcbride> ralsina: I'll be sure to not install quasseldroid then,
<rmcbride> ralsina
<rmcbride> because I hate being pinged needlessly, ralsina :)
<ralsina> rmcbride: I see
<ralsina> rmcbride: I have your home phone number and *free* skype calls, dude.
<rmcbride> hehheh
<ralsina> rmcbride: so don't start things you can't win ;-)
<rmcbride> I have a blackhole utility for my android phone, but point taken
<ralsina> hehe
<rmcbride> heh
<ralsina> I wonder if our jenkins config should be in bzr
<Chipaca> ralsina: isn't it part of the big puppet config in bzr?
<ralsina> Chipaca: I know it's in puppet somewhere, but I suspect we are editing jobs through jenkins
<ralsina> Chipaca: thus I have this nagging feeling of "doing it wrong"
<mmcc> ok folks, early EOD for me - will probably be back later this evening after everyone else leaves. have a great weekend
<ralsina> thisfred: https://pastebin.canonical.com/65903/
<ralsina> thisfred: green thin rectangles for items
<ralsina> gatox: +1
<gatox> ralsina, great thx!
<gatox> mmcc, you too!
<thisfred> ralsina awesome!
<thisfred> and it works, even with other colors ;)
<ralsina> thisfred: hehe
<ralsina> thisfred: I suspect there are nicer ways to do it, but it would involve redoing all the drawing instead of using the parent class
<thisfred> this is fine, I have dotted lines, and background colors based on tags. Spent way too much time on this already
<ralsina> thisfred: happens with this kind of things. "oh, is dot-dot or dot-dash better?"
<thisfred> I know, but I'd prefer to get the functionality done before I descend into that kind of polishing
<thisfred> the dotline is more like a dashline for instance
<thisfred_> ralsina: moving the mouse over the items does remove the borders, however. Sometimes...
<gatox> eod for me people!! enjoy your weekend!
<thisfred_> you too gatox
<gatox> thisfred_, bye
<thisfred_> ralsina: I'm almost thinking it might be easier to do t
<thisfred_> his in actual html?
<thisfred_> just kidding, mostly
<thisfred_> probably
<thisfred_> lunch
<mmcc> back for a bit on "take your sleeping toddler to work (in a stroller next to the desk) day"
<Chipaca> dobey: http://www.catbirdseat.org/catbirdseat/bingo.jpg
<dobey> hahahahah
<Chipaca> ralsina: there's an issue with the qt sso in P
<Chipaca> ralsina: or perhaps it's with how usc uses it
<Chipaca> ralsina: it doesn't let you go from sign up to sign in (if you already have an account)
<Chipaca> ralsina: can you look into it?
<dobey> Chipaca: i filed a bug about that before p release :)
<Chipaca> dobey: ouch
<Chipaca> dobey: is it in usc, or is it in ussoc?
<dobey> well, couple days
<dobey> ussoc
<dobey> and only happens for upgrades
<Chipaca> dobey: bug#?
<dobey> installing gtk package if missing should fix
<dobey> let me find it
<dobey> bug #974637
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 974637 in ubuntu-sso-client (Ubuntu) "Qt Registration and Log-in dialogs have no way to perform the other action" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/974637
<Chipaca> dobey: thanks
<popey> uhm
<popey> i am in the USA, and when i try to buy a song from u1ms, it prompts me to make an account
<popey> but i already have one
<popey> (a UK one)
<dobey> popey: sign in from control panel first
 * popey signs in and tries again
<mmcc> gone again on "dog woke up the baby" day
<dobey> Chipaca: you should come to the proxy session
<Chipaca> dobey: i am going to the proxy session
<Chipaca> dobey: it is at 16:45
<Chipaca> no
<Chipaca> 16:15
<Chipaca> cock
<dobey> heh
<Chipaca> apparently, one is allowed to say "cock"
<Chipaca> i can't fathom why
<Chipaca> anyway
<Chipaca> session!
<dobey> hi moch
<moch> hi
#ubuntuone 2012-05-12
<ralsina> Chipaca: like dobey said, known problem, not gotten around to it yet + freezes + need design input ++++
#ubuntuone 2012-05-13
<cheshair> Hi! In my web panel I notice a distinction between "folders" (folders within UbuntuOne main folder) and "my synced folders" (other personal folders I manually decided to sync). Is there any difference I must be aware of?
<cheshair> Any different behaviour?
<cheshair> In other words, what's the point in having an "UbuntuOne" special folder? I guess that acts as a special repository for my music, android pictures, ... If I get it right...
<cheshair> These two links helped me: http://askubuntu.com/questions/135498/what-is-the-purpose-of-the-ubuntu-one-folder and https://one.ubuntu.com/help/tutorial/install-and-setup-file-sync/
<cheshair> I have this synced folder on my ubuntu 12.04. Icon on the folder still indicates the syncing is going on even if it is over, so I see those two tiny arrows in a circle instead of the green symbol
<cheshair> the folder is not that big and only contains one hundreth files
<cheshair> any tips?
<cheshair> it looks like the icon doesn't refresh
<cheshair> on my U1 web panel I see the files regularly uploaded
#ubuntuone 2013-05-07
<JamesTait> Good morning all, happy Long Weekend Confusion Day! :-D
<kaziweb> Hi, I've lost all my data from my ubuntu one account. only folders are showing but no files. How can I recover all my data?
<kaziweb> I'm running 13.04
<jgdx> kaziweb: Hi, check out https://one.ubuntu.com/help/faq/how-can-i-recover-files-deleted-from-my-account/
<kaziweb> jgdx, I've checked there is nothing in trash. All my files removed from web even.
<jgdx> kaziweb: then you need to contact support: https://one.ubuntu.com/help/contact/
<kaziweb> jgdx, thanks. I m contacting.
<Chipaca> variona: nessita; nessita: variona
<variona> hi
<Chipaca> variona: welcome! and thank you for your patience
<variona> my middle name
<Chipaca> nessita: variona is the user I've been trying to help
<variona> yeah that's me
<Chipaca> variona: nessita is probably the best person to help you right now
<Chipaca> nessita: variona: as this comes via support, i'd like any conclusions writ up to feed back into the support system (an irc log would be ok, if you both agree to it)
<variona> that's ok
<nessita> hello variona!
<variona> hi
<nessita> variona, are you familiar with a terminal? that means, can I ask you to run download a script and run it for me?
<variona> yes
<nessita> variona, great, so, in one terminal, I need you to run this command (it will not finish, since is a daemon):
<nessita> killall ubuntu-sso-login; U1_DEBUG=True python /usr/lib/ubuntu-sso-client/ubuntu-sso-login
<nessita> variona, once that running, please download this python script http://ubuntuone.com/3vkrOkNuC5qT7N3kwkpZM0 and store it in your home under the name "tool-credentials.py"
<nessita> (you can choose any name you like)
<variona> killall produced no process found
<nessita> variona, is fine
<nessita> you got output after that, such as:2013-05-07 12:26:37,974:974.201917648 - ubuntu_sso.main - DEBUG - Starting up Ubuntu SSO service...
<variona> the second  command says Already started
<nessita> hum? but we killed it! :-)
<nessita> variona, can you run the killall ubuntu-sso-login again, please?
<Chipaca> nessita: output of "ps -C python ww" might help here
<variona> same result
<variona> ok ill try to kill those processes
<variona> none left
<variona> demon running
<variona> script is downloaded
<nessita> variona, great, then in another terminal, please run the script as follows:
<nessita> python ~/tool-credentials.py
<nessita> (assuming you store the script in your home)
<variona> running
<nessita> variona, you should get a new window popping up, for login
<nessita> variona, there, please click on "i forgot my password"
<nessita> and try to do password recovery for your main email address
<variona> shouldn't I first try to log in?
<nessita> variona, let's try first password reset, since we can ignore the email sent to your account
<nessita> variona, that means, we can request password reset and do not complete it
<nessita> yes?
<variona> Ok, same result: Your mail address is not recognized (free translation)
<variona> (that was the reset)
<nessita> variona, yes. Can you please paste the output shown in the first terminal, where you started the daemon?
<variona> 2013-05-07 17:34:44,190:190.861940384 - ubuntu_sso.utils.webclient.qtnetwork - INFO - Proxy is disabled. 2013-05-07 17:34:44,504:504.185914993 - ubuntu_sso.utils.webclient.qtnetwork - DEBUG - _handle_finished error (6,SSL handshake failed). 2013-05-07 17:34:44,505:505.008935928 - ubuntu_sso.account - ERROR - request_password_reset_token failed with: Traceback (most recent call last):   File "/usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/ubunt
<variona> SSL?
<nessita> variona, can you please paste the whole output in http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/ ?
<nessita> variona, what you pasted before was cut off
<nessita> paste*
<variona> and then? do you have it already?
<nessita> variona, nopes, you could please give me the url that resulted from submitted the form?
<nessita> variona, it should be of the form "http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/123456"
<nessita> variona, or I can guess it, no worries
<nessita> variona, did you submit the form at http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/?
<variona> yes
<nessita> variona, got it! (is http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5641822/)
<nessita> Chipaca, so, WebClientError: (u'SSL handshake failed', u'')
<Chipaca> u'' !
<nessita> Chipaca, we need dobey and/or alecu's input for this
<Chipaca> variona: do you have proxy settings?
<nessita> variona, are you behind a proxy, by any chance? (I guess no since you're migrating from Lucid)
<variona> not that I know of
<Chipaca> nessita: uninstall u1-proxy?
<nessita> Chipaca, one crazy idea is that upgrade did not went well, and ssl certs were not "installed"
<Chipaca> nessita: i like your crazy ideas :)
<Chipaca> alecu?
<nessita> Chipaca, I don't think u1-proxy is installed...
<Chipaca> nessita: i think it is, otherwise you don't get the proxy is disabled log do you?
<variona> but as stated before I was guessing it might be ssl because the harddisks were in another machine during install?
<nessita> Chipaca, I think that message may be misleading, looking at the source
<variona> migration went wrong - so this is a fresh install!
<nessita> variona, could  you please paste the output of running this command in a terminal?
<nessita> ls -l /etc/ssl/certs/UbuntuOne-*
<variona>  ls -l /etc/ssl/certs/UbuntuOne-* -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 1749 Jun 12  2012 /etc/ssl/certs/UbuntuOne-Go_Daddy_CA.pem -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 1449 Jun 12  2012 /etc/ssl/certs/UbuntuOne-Go_Daddy_Class_2_CA.pem
<nessita> Chipaca, /etc/ssl/certs/UbuntuOne-ValiCert_Class_2_VA.pem is missing
<nessita> variona, thanks, we may have detect the issue
<nessita> dobey, ping?
<variona> Great
<Chipaca> nessita: dobey is on holiday
<nessita> ah, oh, uh :-)
<Chipaca> nessita: dpkg -S, apt-get --reinstall
<Chipaca> python-ubuntuone-storageprotocol
<nessita> Chipaca, I'm trying to find out if this cert was given by nightlies or not
<nessita> (ie if it should be present in a plain precise install)
<nessita> as you can guess I'm running nightlies
<variona> I'm booting the laptop
<Chipaca> nessita: http://packages.ubuntu.com/precise/all/python-ubuntuone-storageprotocol/filelist
<Chipaca> variona: sudo apt-get install --reinstall python-ubuntuone-storageprotocol
<Chipaca> variona: also: that's a weird state to be in. Your hardware ok?
<variona> I guess so
<variona> smartmon tools say disks are ok
<variona> on my laptop there are also only two certificates
<nessita> Chipaca, so, the valicert is not listed there. In my system it was installed Aug 22  2012, so that's after 12.04
<Chipaca> variona: ah! i missed that you have two
<Chipaca> yeah, precise has just the two
<Chipaca> variona: sorry to frighten you!
<variona> Not frightened
<Chipaca> nessita: should we try adding the newer certs?
<Chipaca> nessita: if that fixes it, an SRU needs to happen
<variona> I did the reinstall
<nessita> Chipaca, that smells too hacky, I wouldn't do it without talking with alecu or ralsina
<Chipaca> variona: yeah, but it won't have fixed it (i missed that you did indeed have the second one)
<nessita> Chipaca, I'm searching thru the bug report, this issue sounds familiarish
<nessita> Chipaca, this is promising (but depends on nightlies) https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-client/+bug/997326
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 997326 in Ubuntu One Control Panel trunk "Users in Turkey can't connect due to invalid Valicert certificate" [High,Fix released]
<nessita> Chipaca, this duplicate https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-client/+bug/992708 fits the description of this case better
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 997326 in Ubuntu One Control Panel trunk "duplicate for #992708 Users in Turkey can't connect due to invalid Valicert certificate" [High,Fix released]
<Chipaca> so it's not just turkey
<variona> No Austria as well ;)
<nessita> I'm not 100% sure, the reported in the dupe is "Utku Erdoğdu"
<Chipaca> nessita: i mean, variona is in at
<nessita> Chipaca, right, I mean that the description is pretty similar, but not exactly the same (the reporter in the bug is using nightlies)
<nessita> we could upgrade to nightlies, and my bet issue will be fixed, but it will also mean issue is unsolved in precise
<Chipaca> nessita: is that a nightlies for 12.04, or the whole hawg?
<nessita> Chipaca, afaik there is a single nightlies, that will work in every supported release (ie since precise)
<nessita> I can confirm latest nighlties works fine in precise, I'm running it
<Chipaca> nessita: note that that branch itself is unlikely to be the fix for this
<nessita> Chipaca, amother small difference is that the report itself is specific to the cert that variona does not have
<variona> My laptop is also on precise and U1 works fine there!
<nessita> variona, what does apt-cache policy ubuntuone-client says?
<nessita> (in the laptop)
<nessita> variona, please ignore any password reset email you may have received, I made some tests using a newer api in the server side
<nessita> variona, but we have lready stablish this is a client issue
<nessita> already*
<variona> nessita in the laptop it says "can not be found"
<variona> typo
<Chipaca> phew
<variona> 3.0.2-ubuntu1 0
<variona> same as on the pc
 * nessita thinks what could be different
<Chipaca> variona: is the output of "dpkg -l ubuntuone-client-proxy" the same in both?
<variona> pc: ubuntuone-clie 3.0.2-0ubuntu1 Ubuntu One client Proxy support
<variona> missing on the laptop
<nessita> worth trying removing it
<variona> yep
<nessita> variona, nees assistance to do so?
<nessita> need*
<variona> please
<nessita> variona, sudo apt-get purge ubuntuone-client-proxy
<variona> done
<nessita> variona, then, ensure no ubuntu-sso-client nor ubuntuone-* process is running
<nessita> and let's try to do the same test as before: run the daemon in one terminal with:
<nessita> killall ubuntu-sso-login; U1_DEBUG=True python /usr/lib/ubuntu-sso-client/ubuntu-sso-login
<nessita> and in another terminal, run the script you downloaded with:
<nessita> python ~/tool-credentials.py
<variona> done
<variona> Works!
<nessita> wow
<nessita> Chipaca, you were right!
<Chipaca> nessita: only because I am awesome.
<variona> Thank You - who thought proxy first?
<variona> And how did I install it
<Chipaca> I don't know who first thought of proxies. We should send them an angry letter.
<variona> ;)
<nessita> Chipaca, so, I gotta run to the university due to teaching duties, but I think is important that this "learning" get passed to support and client teams (perhaps they are aware already?)
<alecu> Chipaca, nessita: sorry, was otp
<Chipaca> nessita: will do
<Chipaca> variona: thank you for everything!
<nessita> alecu, we had the funniest time ever!
<variona> wait
<Chipaca> alecu: awww you missed it
<nessita> variona, yes?
<variona> I try to ignore the mail
<variona> which didn't yet come
<nessita> alecu, if you read backlog, you can catch up with the issue we're trying to debug with variona
<nessita> variona, so, can you re-paste (in pastebin.ubuntu.com) the new output of the daemon process?
<variona> at it
<variona> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5641970/
<nessita> variona, did you try the password reset in the last attempt?
<nessita> (I don't see that in the paste)
<variona> Could it be that the demon died?
<nessita> variona, it shouldn't had die -- did you run it the second time as well? (it shutdowns itself after some time on no use)
<variona> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5641980/
<variona> I did this one just now
<nessita> Chipaca, alecu: I really gotta go to the uni, could you please follow up this issue? The WebClientError: (u'SSL handshake failed', u'') is still there
<nessita> variona, right, so issue is not solved
<Chipaca> ouch
<Chipaca> i've got to go too :-(
<variona> sorry for the early cheers
<Chipaca> (in fact, i've already gone)
<variona> bye
<nessita> alecu, so, this user has a fresh precise install, and he can't do login nor password reset. He's getting SSL handshake failed
<Chipaca> variona: i'll read what goes on when i return, and we'll catch up if it isn't resolved
<Chipaca> variona: thank you
<variona> thank you
<nessita> alecu, he does not have nightlies installed, he's running version of u1 client 3.0.2-ubuntu1
<alecu> variona: just to check: have you done a system update so that every package is on the last version?
<variona> just ecking
<variona> checking that is - and updating
<variona> Surely coincidence - SSL
<variona> Up To Date :)
<nessita> variona, I gotta leave too, alecu will keeping assisting you
<variona> bye
<variona> Hello alecu
<alecu> variona: I don't understand the "Surely coincidence - SSL"...
<alecu> variona: also, was everything up to date, or did any package got updated?
<variona> SSL packages got updated
<alecu> variona: ah, nice. Would you mind killing the processes and starting again?
<variona> will do
<variona> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5642023/
<variona> ps ax shows amongst others:/usr/bin/python /usr/share/oneconf/oneconf-service
<variona> alecu?
<alecu> variona: sorry: I'm looking at the code, trying to figure out the problem.
<alecu> variona: I'm trying to reproduce it locally, on 12.10 because I don't have 12.04 installed, but it works just fine.
<alecu> I'll download 12.04 and try it
<variona> It works on my laptop as well, do you think it could  be in connection with the fact that the installation has taken place on another computer?
<alecu> variona: sorry, what do you mean that the installation has taken place on another computer?
<alecu> variona: did you install the hard disk on another computer and then moved it to this?
<variona> hardisk were in another computer, as I had to make sure the other issue with mdadm was not due to a hardware defect.
<variona> First Release upgrade went wrong - to many errors, then the md0 wouldn't assemble
<variona> So I put the disks in a second machine tried fresh install and the RAID got literally destroyed - it seems as a bug that some reported concerning kernel 3.2.0.40
<alecu> variona: right
<variona> You get the picture?
<alecu> variona: yes
<alecu> variona: I don't think installing in a different computer can lead to this SSL issue...
<variona> Good
<variona> Thought I'd mention it because it is out of the ordinary
<alecu> the only thing that is weird is the missing SSL certificate
<variona> Which one is missing?
<alecu> according to nessita above, /etc/ssl/certs/UbuntuOne-ValiCert_Class_2_VA.pem is the one that's missing
<variona> That's because he's on nightly
<alecu> variona: right
<variona> 18:48:34,450:450.740098953 - ubuntu_sso.account - DEBUG - login: email: dbus.String(u'varionar@gmx.at') password: <hidden>, token_name: u'Ubuntu One @ eduard'
<variona> I'm wondering if the token name might not be registered
<alecu> variona: so, I'm starting with a clean install of Precise, to see if I can reproduce the SSL issue
<alecu> variona: I need to run some errands while this installs. I'll get back in 30'
<variona> ok
<alecu> thanks
<variona> im here
<alecu> hi
<variona> hi
<nessita> alecu, right (about the perms stuff), the ValiCert is not in variona's computer, but is not in the default precise package either
<alecu> nessita: I'm installing a clean precise, to see if it still works.
<nessita> alecu, sounds good. Though variona has a laptop with a (clean?) install of precise and u1 is authing there, as per his information
<alecu> nessita: I've just tried recovering the password on a clean precise (no updates), and it worked just fine :-(
<alecu> variona: are you using precise 32 bits or 64 bits?
<alecu> I've just tested 64
<variona> 32
<alecu> :-/
<alecu> variona: on your laptop is the same?
<variona> got in on my lap what shall I enter
<nessita> variona, what does "uanme -a" shows in the laptop?
<variona> 3.2.0-41.generic i686
<nessita> variona, sorry, I mistype before, it was uname, I guess you corrected that?
<variona> yes
<nessita> alecu, so, laptop is also 32 bits
<variona> the PC: 3.5.0-28-generic #48~precise1-Ubuntu SMP Wed Apr 24 21:43:05 UTC 2013 i686 athlon i386 GNU/Linux
<nessita> alecu, can this be an analog issue to the valicert issues for users using turkey locale?
<alecu> nessita: it could be.
<alecu> nessita: except that this is only happening on *one* (!) of the machines
<alecu> nessita: for the turkey locale, it was widespread
<nessita> alecu, what was the issue for the turkey locale?
<alecu> variona: are both machines set up for the same language?
<nessita> was it specific to the valicert cert?
<variona> Yes both german
<alecu> nessita: the turkish language considers the "i" character with dot and without dot as different unicode codepoints
<nessita> alecu, ah, so not likely to be related to this
<alecu> nessita: and at some point of the ssl validation, there were some functions that converted from lowercase to uppercase (or backwards) taht did the wrong thing.
<alecu> nessita: right, it's not likely that this is the same issue.
<variona> Can it be that the server rejects this machine?
<alecu> variona: perhaps you can trying by booting the ubuntu live cd (or usb drive), and trying to log into u1 from there.
<variona> Other users on this machine have the problem also.
<alecu> *can try
<alecu> variona: that will help us discard a hardware specific issue
<nessita> variona, shall we try one more thing, please?
<variona> sure
<nessita> variona, in a terminal, would you run this command?
<nessita> curl -X POST -H "Content-Type: application/json" -d '{"email": "YOUREMAIL@gmx.at"}' https://login.ubuntu.com/api/v2/tokens/password
<nessita> note that your need to change "YOUREMAIL" accordingly
<variona> curl not installed
<nessita> ah
<nessita> variona, any chance you can install the curl package? sudo apt-get install curl
<variona> already done;)
<nessita> nice!
<variona> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5642365/
<variona> last pastebin is the result of curl -X POST -H "Content-Type: application/json" -d '{"email": "varionar@gmx.at"}' https://login.ubuntu.com/api/v2/tokens/password
<variona> debug info: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5642392/
<variona> anything new?
<alecu> variona: the error message from curl means that the issue with those certificates is system-wide, and not specific to ubuntu one.
<variona> ok
<alecu> variona: my suggestion is to try to boot from usb or cd, and try that command or try to log into u1
<variona> Which action has to be taken
<alecu> variona: if it works from cd or usb, then my suggestion would be to reinstall
<variona> ok
<alecu> my guess is that some system file or library is missing
<alecu> nessita: do you agree regarding the curl result?
<dobey> do you have python-ubuntuone-storageprotocol 3.0.2-0ubuntu1 installed?
<variona> can not be found
<variona> dobey:apt-cache policy pythonon-ubuntone-storageprotocol ->can not be found
<dobey> variona: is that typo your own doing?
<variona> sorry
<variona> python-ubuntone-storageprotocol kann nicht gefunden werden (can not be found)
<dobey> that also has a typo :)
<nessita> alecu, sorry, I'm a littke laggy
<variona> python-ubuntuone-storageprotocol:   Installiert: 3.0.2-0ubuntu1
<variona> installed
<dobey> hmm
<dobey> variona: have you run "apt-get install --reinstall ca-certificates" ? if not, please try that
<variona> done
<variona> Has changed sth.
<dobey> does u1 login work now?
<variona> carefully syaing yes
<variona> YES
<nessita> alecu, sounds coeerct (now that I read backlog)
<variona>  u1sdtool -s State: READY     connection: With User Not Network     description: ready to connect     is_connected: False     is_error: False     is_online: False     queues: IDLE
<variona> I#m kind of scared pressing the connect button
<dobey> you should be able to connect now
<variona> it says loading please wait
<alecu> dobey is the man
<variona> connection: With User Not Network
<dobey> variona: are you using something other than network manager to manage your network connection?
<variona> NetworkManager is on
<dobey> networkmanager thinks you are not connected to a network (so ubuntuone thinks you there is no network connection to use)
<variona> Syncinc :-)
<variona> syncing, that is
<variona> Though still:With User Not Network
<variona> Syncing of files is being started (free translation)
<variona> Thank You!  chipaca,nessita,alecu,dobey (in order of appearance)
<dobey> ok. i'm back off to my vacation, having helped get it working :)
<variona> I'll keep you posted via the bug report - nice holidays!
<variona> variona over and out (for today)
#ubuntuone 2013-05-08
<JamesTait> Good morning all, happy World Red Cross Red Crescent Day! :-D
<ruslan_osmanov> Hi, is the tomboy notes' service down? Temporarily?
<ruslan_osmanov> I mean synchronization . Not the web interface
<ruslan_osmanov> anybody/
<ruslan_osmanov> ?
<alecu> @all: are you guys able to connect to canonical's irc?
<alecu> I am not :-(
<chaselivingston> alecu: bip server is working for me
<alecu> chaselivingston: thanks
 * alecu tries rebooting the vps
<alecu> doh'
<alecu> quasselcore somehow got stuck at a "not-connected" state.
<alecu> that was my issue :P
<Chipaca> alecu: hey, what was variona's problem in the end?
<alecu> Chipaca: certificates were broken, even when using curl.
<alecu> Chipaca: dobeeh suggested "apt-get install --reinstall ca-certificates", and that fixed it.
<Chipaca> so we were on the right track
<Chipaca> with nessita, i mean. she was on the right track.
<Chipaca> alecu: so the network manager thing was nothing?
<nessita> Chipaca, logs never lie (?)
<Chipaca> nessita: http://www.reddit.com/r/talesfromtechsupport/comments/1cyxvb/rule_1_of_tech_support_users_lie_logs_dont/
<nessita> Chipaca, for further debugging, you can always ask someone to run in a terminal: curl -X POST -H "Content-Type: application/json" -d '{"email": "email@server.com"}' https://login.ubuntu.com/api/v2/tokens/password
<nessita> and confirm the password reset email was sent
<nessita> Chipaca, also, LOL
<lgc> Hi, here's a basic question: What happens when I connect to U1 if I have deleted or added some files in my machine?
<lgc> Hi, here's a basic question: What happens when I connect to U1 if I have deleted or added some files in my machine?
<lgc> Anyone around?
<lgc> Yo!
#ubuntuone 2013-05-09
<JamesTait> Good morning all! :)
#ubuntuone 2013-05-10
<facundobatista> Turno noche!
<JamesTait> Good morning all, happy Friday and happy Windmill Day! :-D
#ubuntuone 2014-05-06
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy No Homework Day - my boys will be thrilled!  :-D
#ubuntuone 2014-05-07
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy School Nurse Day! :-D
<pmjdebruijn> hey folks
<pmjdebruijn> any ETA on the archive download feature yet, since shutdown is less than a month away?
<dobey> it's already up
<pmjdebruijn> oh
<dobey> there's a big "Download a zip file" button at the top of the page
 * pmjdebruijn doesn't see it
<pmjdebruijn> https://one.ubuntu.com/files/ at least not on that page
<beuno> dobey, it is not there
<beuno> we're working on improving it
<pmjdebruijn> ah
<pmjdebruijn> any rough ETA?
<beuno> pmjdebruijn, it's looking like next week, at this point
<pmjdebruijn> ah ok
<beuno> pmjdebruijn, I can, however, recommend mover.io
<pmjdebruijn> great
<pmjdebruijn> thankyou
<beuno> if you have somewhere to move them to
<dobey> beuno: oh? was it taken down?
<dobey> at least, it was there last time i looked at the web site :)
#ubuntuone 2014-05-08
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy No Socks Day! :-D
#ubuntuone 2014-05-09
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Friday, and happy Lost Sock Memorial Day! :-D
<Spads> JamesTait: where is this memorial, and how do we make Pilgrimage to it?
<JamesTait> Spads, I propose we form Lost Sock Memorial Communities (LoSoMeCo's) and each can organise their own local event.
<Spads> +1
<JamesTait> Spads, want to approach the CC about it?
<Spads> -1
<JamesTait> :-P
<Spads> 〠
 * JamesTait increases his font size
<Spads> 💪🐸
<dobey> JamesTait: i tried to make one, but lost the other members
#ubuntuone 2014-05-10
<Guest16811> hi guys
<Guest16811> anybody home?
